# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Πλαίσιο και Μultirama συμμαχούν για να αντιμετωπίσουν τη Media Markt

## chrand

Η εμπορική αυτή κοινοπραξία, μπορεί να αποτελέσει την αφορμή, να φανταστούμε ότι ο εισαγόμενος σοβαρός ανταγωνισμός, μπορεί να φέρει κοντά ακόμα και εταιρείες και τράπεζες που μέχρι τώρα πάσχιζαν η μία για το κλείσιμο της άλλης.

Πως οι Ελληνικές αλυσίδες ετοιμάζονται να αντιμετωπίσουν την επίθεση της Media Markt

Η Media Markt, η Γερμανική πρώτη αλυσίδα ηλεκτρικών και ηλεκτρονικών ειδών στην Ευρώπη, ανοίγει σήμερα τις πύλες της στην Κηφισίας, λέγοντας σε πελάτες και ανταγωνιστές "Ήρθε η ώρα σας". Στους μεν πρώτους υπόσχεται τις χαμηλότερες τιμές και στους δεύτερους τον ψηλότερο ανταγωνισμό.

Δυο - τρία χιλιόμετρα παρακάτω, στο νέο μεγάλο εμπορικό κέντρο το The Mall επίσης στο Μαρούσι, μια ισχυρή αλλά και περίεργη ως προς τη σύνθεση της κοινοπραξία εμπόρων ( *Πλαίσιο, Multirama, Κωτσόβολος* και μια μεγάλη Γαλλική αλυσίδα- που η ένωση τους θα σηκώσει πολύ συζήτηση - δημιουργούν μέσα σε αυτό, εάν γιγαντιαίο κατάστημα πάνω από 2000 τ.μ, ανοίγουν, καθόλου τυχαία μια μέρα μετά από τη Media Markt.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, ο "Θάνατος του Εμποράκου" επαναλαμβάνεται στην Ελλάδα και ίσως το σύνθημα "Ήρθε η ώρα σας" να ταιριάζει απόλυτα στους μικρούς επαγγελματίες του χώρου, που πλέον καλούνται να γίνουν παρελθόν.

Η μεγάλη κόντρα αναμένεται να παιχτεί στις τιμές και στις προσφορές, αφού όλοι είναι περίεργοι να δουν, πόσο χαμηλότερα των εγχωρίων μεγάλων αλυσίδων, μπορούν οι Γερμανοί να τοποθετήσουν τις τιμές τους. Σε ποια προϊόντα θα το κάνει και ποιες θα είναι οι προσφορές του.

Στελέχη της Ελληνικής εμπορικής κοινοπραξίας στο The Mall- η οποία μάλιστα φέρνει δυο ανταγωνιστές το Πλαίσιο και το Multirama στην ίδια μεριά - μιλώντας στο GreekMoney.gr τόνισαν, ότι η Ελληνική αγορά είναι άκρως ανταγωνιστική και εξέφρασαν την απορία τους εάν οι Γερμανοί καταφέρουν να παίξουν το τιμολογιακό παιχνίδι τους.

Με ένα "Willkommen", καλωσόρισε η Ηλεκτρονική Αθηνών τον ερχομό της Media Markt στην ελληνική αγορά. Το "καλωσόρισμα" της Ηλεκτρονικής Αθηνών άρχισε με έντυπη επικοινωνία στον κυριακάτικο Τύπο, στην οποία η γνωστή πλέον μορφή της Ηλεκτρονικής Αθηνών, ο Αλέκος, καλωσορίζει τη Media Markt λέγοντας "Βιλκόμεν Μίντια Μαρκτ". 

http://www.greekmoney.gr/MEDIA_MARKT_OPEN_231105.htm

----------


## Kry$h

ειχε γελιο παντως...

κυριακατικη εφημεριδα μεγαλης κυκλοφοριας

στη μια σελιδα ολοσελιδη διαφημιση media markt, οπου με κομμενα γραμματα στυλ εκβιαστη, προειδοποιει τους ανταγωνιστες οτι ερχεται

και στην αμεσως επομενη σελιδα, ολοσελιδη διαφημιση Η.Α. με τον αλεκο να λεει "βιλκομεν"

 :Smile:

----------


## nikoskar

Το καλυτερο απο ολες τις διαφημισεις ηταν στην Μετρο.Η διαφημιση ελεγε.ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑγορες εχετε 3 ημερες να γινεται φθηνοτεροι..(Συμπληρωνω εγω Γιατι αν δεν γινεται θα σας παρουμε και τα βρακια ή θα σας Γ........)
Ετσι πρεπει αντε να δουμε και κανενα φθηνο προιον. Μακαρι να γινοταν και αυτο για το ADSL

----------


## mrsaccess

Μήπως έχουν και online καταστήματα να δούμε τιμές;
Γιατί να πάω να τα δω από κοντά... κομματάκι δύσκολο!

----------


## nikoskar

Ας εχει κατι που θες να αγορασεις -50€ και θα σου πω εγω αν θα πας.. :Very Happy:

----------


## supermario

> Ας εχει κατι που θες να αγορασεις -50€ και θα σου πω εγω αν θα πας..



Και πως θα το μαθει αν δεν παει πρωτα;;;;;;

Ελπιζω να ανοιξουν και online γιατι και εγω χλωμο το βλεπω να τρεχω μεχρι εκει για να ψωνισω. Ασε που δεν θα μπορω να τα κουβαλησω με την μηχανη.

----------


## Lord_British

Ηρθε η ωρα σας.
Το ΙΚΕΑ των ηλεκτρονικων με παρουσια σχεδον σε ολη την Ευρωπη εφτασε.Τερμα τα ψεματα και το κλεψιμο δεκαετιων κυριοι.

----------


## Navigator

Oτι και να λένε οι Αλυσίδες Ηλεκτρικών τα εχουν κάνει πάνω τους.
Μιλαγα με στέλεχος τράπεζας και μου έλεγε οτι οι τράπεζες εχουν προβληματισμό για το τι θα γίνει σε αυτή τη αγορά. Γιατι εχουν δώσει πολλά λεφτά με δάνεια σε αυτές τις εταιρείες.
Αν τους κλείσει ο Γερμανός θα χάσουν και αυτές τα λεφτά τους.

----------


## nikoskar

Αφου δεν εχουν βαλει μυαλο τωσα χρονια που μας τα παιρνουν χοντρα ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ.Εγω ειμαι μαζι του.Site θα φτιαξει οποσδηποτε.Απλα φανταστειτε τι καταλογο θα εχει ομως μεσα  :Clapping:

----------


## chrand

> Oτι και να λένε οι Αλυσίδες Ηλεκτρικών τα εχουν κάνει πάνω τους.
> Μιλαγα με στέλεχος τράπεζας και μου έλεγε οτι οι τράπεζες εχουν προβληματισμό για το τι θα γίνει σε αυτή τη αγορά. Γιατι εχουν δώσει πολλά λεφτά με δάνεια σε αυτές τις εταιρείες.
> Αν τους κλείσει ο Γερμανός θα χάσουν και αυτές τα λεφτά τους.


Αυτό είναι φαίνεται και στην μετοχή του  Πλαισίου, απο τα 10,7 € (Φεβ 2005)  περίπου που είχε, εχει φτάσει σχεδόν στα 6 €.

----------


## Geras

Μας βολευει εμας τους καταναλωτες τετοιος ανταγωνισμος, θα πεσουν οι τιμες σιγουρα.
Εχει επισκευπτει κανενας καταστημα της Media Markt στο εξωτερικο να μας πει εντυπωσεις?

----------


## golity

Έκτος από το ποδόσφαιρό και το αεροδρόμιο, μας χρειάζεται και ένας Γερμανός στην αγορά ηλεκτρονικών! Δεν μπορεί ο Έλληνας να αποδώσει αν δεν έχει τον Γερμανό από δίπλα του!  :Razz: 

Πάντως ένα που ξέρω με τις αγορές στη Γερμανία είναι ότι αν δεν γουστάρεις κάτι που αγοράσες γιατί απλά δεν σε ικανοποίησε, έχεις τη δυνατότητα να το επιστρέψεις και να σου δώσουν πίσω τα χρήματά σου! Κάτι που είναι δικαίωμα του καθένα και στην Ελλάδα (αν τους απειλήσεις), αλλά εδώ σε αναγκάζουν να αγοράσεις κάτι άλλο!

----------


## globalnoise

At last! Αντε να δούμε και τίποτα ηλεκτρονικό φθηνό... Αντε να έχουμε τιμές ευρώπης σε συσκευές ψυχαγωγίας!

Ευτυχώς γιατί είχα σχεδόν σίγουρο οτί τα δικά μας τα ελληνικά θα βάλουν χαράτσι  €50 στο XBOX360 όταν βγει... Αντε να δούμε τι θα κάνουν τα ευρωπαϊκά.

----------


## supermario

> Αφου δεν εχουν βαλει μυαλο τωσα χρονια που μας τα παιρνουν χοντρα ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ.Εγω ειμαι μαζι του.Site θα φτιαξει οποσδηποτε.Απλα φανταστειτε τι καταλογο θα εχει ομως μεσα


Αν εχει ολα οσα πουλαει, θα χαθουμε στο ψαξιμο!!! :Thumb Dup:  

Αντε γιατι πολυ την ειχαν "δει" το πλαισιο και οι υπαλληλοι του....

----------


## maxcp

επιτέλους να δούμε ευρωπαικές τιμές..
(και ας έχουμε μισθούς ανατολικήες ευρώπης..)

----------


## PascalGR

http://www.mediamarkt.gr/

Τα λέει όλα  :Very Happy:  

Ελπίζω από μεθαύριο να έχει και τιμές.

Κανείς που διαβάζει γερμανικά να μας συγκρίνει τιμές προϊόντων απ'το http://www.mediamarkt.de/ ???




> Ελπιζω να ανοιξουν και online γιατι και εγω χλωμο το βλεπω να τρεχω μεχρι εκει για να ψωνισω. Ασε που δεν θα μπορω να τα κουβαλησω με την μηχανη.


Θα ανοίξει και στο εμπορικό κέντρο του Δέλτα του Φαλήρου αν σε βολεύει. Νοίκιασε ήδη το χώρο από τον Βωβό για 12 χρόνια.

edit: Στο ιταλικό η LG 1740BQ (που με ενδιαφέρει) έχει 329 ευρώ ενώ στο e-shop.gr που είναι φθηνότερο σχετικά με τα άλλα shops έχει 344 ευρώ  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## golity

http://www.mediamarkt.gr/jobs.html

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για θέσεις εργασίας!  :Wink:

----------


## thomasx

Κακά τα ψέματα, όποιος ξέρει θα συνεχίσει να ψάχνει για την καλύτερη τιμή σε αυτο που ξέρει οτι θέλει.

Αυτά τα μεγάλα καταστήματα είναι για αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν και εντυπωσιάζονται απο "τρελές" προσφορές τους.

----------


## nikoskar

http://www.mediamarkt.gr/
http://www.mediamarkt.com/

Ομως εχεις να κανεις με το καλυτερο Ε-Shop το Ε-Shop.GR αλλαξε την τιμη της οθονης στα* 311,09€* με το ΦΑΠΑ   :Wink:  
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.168259

----------


## PascalGR

> Στο ιταλικό η LG 1740BQ (που με ενδιαφέρει) έχει 329 ευρώ ενώ στο e-shop.gr που είναι φθηνότερο σχετικά με τα άλλα shops έχει 344 ευρώ


Ωχ!  :Shocked:  Το e-shop κατέβασε την τιμή από 344 (που ήταν το πρωί) σε 311 ευρώ!

Οι μηχανές του ανταγωνισμού ξεκίνησαν  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nlkrio

Εφτασε η ωρα! :Laughing:

----------


## dionfon

Με το καλό να έρθει λοιπόν να πέσουν οι τιμές! Έτσι κι αλλιώς τόσο καιρό θησαυρίζανε με φουσκωμένες τιμές οι ελληνικές αλυσίδες. Και μην αρχίσει να λέει κανείς ότι απειλούνται οι "δικές μας" επιχειρήσεις από τις "ξένες"! Αρκετά με αυτή την καραμέλα, οι μόνοι που αιχροκερδούσαν σε βάρος μας ήταν οι μεγαλομέτοχοι αυτών των επιχειρήσεων.
Από μία επίσκεψη μου στη Γερμανία πέρυσι πάντως είχα εντυπωσιαστεί. Δοκιμάζεις στο κατάστημα ένα προιόν πριν το αγοράσεις, επιστροφή χρημάτων χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα αν ο πελάτης δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος, τεράστια ποικιλία και εξαίρετη ποιότητα με πολύ χαμηλές τιμές (και μιλάμε για Γερμανία που οι μισθοί είναι διπλάσιοι από εδώ).

Το site στην Γερμανία: www.mediamarkt.de

Το γενικό ευρωπαϊκό site: www.mediamarkt.com

----------


## maxcp

dionfon ετσι..τέρμα ο ραγιαδισμός..

----------


## the_inq

Μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης αλλά μην περιμένετε στο Ελληνικό κατάστημα Media Markt της τιμές της Γερμανίας.Πάρτε παράδειγμα το ΙΚΕΑ  το οποίο  πουλά στο Βέλγιο ορισμένα έπιπλά του πολύ φθηνότερα απ'ότι στην Ελλάδα.Όταν ρώτησαν δημοσιογράφοι γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό η απάντηση ήταν απλώς ότι "Το Βέλγιο είναι μεγαλύτερη αγορά για το ΙΚΕΑ απ'ότι η Ελλάδα". Όσο για το Media Mark,το 2002 είχα αγοράσει ένα ραδιόφωνο απο το κατάστημα της Κολωνίας .Δεν θυμάμαι οι τιμές να με είχαν εντυπωσιάσει ιδιαίτερα.Είχε όμως μεγάλη ποικιλία σε ραδιοσυγχρονιζόμενα ρολόγια (αυτά που λαμβάνουν ένα ειδικό σήμα χρονισμού από ένα ατομικό ρολόι στην Φρανκφούρτη.Παρεμπιπτόντως δουλεύουν κι'εδώ  :Wink:  ) :Very Happy: .
P.S

To χοντρό γέλιο θα πέσει όταν έρθουν τα Aldi (Γερμανική Αλυσίδα Σουπερμάρκετ) και τα γνωστά και μη εξαιρετέα Wal-Mart.

----------


## mastermind

Mην περιμένετε τρελές αλλαγές στον χώρο. Δεν μας συμφαίρει κιόλας να κλείσει ο Γερμανός, το Πλαίσιο ή τα Multirama, εμείς θέλουμε φτηνές τιμές + καλή εξυπηρέτηση πριν/μετα και αυτά μόνο ο υγειής ανταγωνισμός τα φέρνει...

----------


## UK_ADSL

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον προηγούμενο (dionfon) και φυσικά και θα ωφεληθούνε όλοι σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Εδώ τουλάχιστον στην Μεγάλη Βρετανία όπου η αγορά κατακλύζεται από τεράστιες και πολυεθνικές αλυσίδες (Tesco, Sainsbury, Dixons etc) ο ανταγωνισμός έχει οδηγήσει σε μεγάλη αλλαγή την αγορά.

Η μεγάλη διαφορά είναι πως σε κάθε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών που πηγαίνει κανείς συναντά τους πλέον εξειδικευμένους πωλητές οι οποίοι μόνο που δεν έχουν &#171;σπουδάσει&#187; το αντικείμενο και έχουν καταπληκτικές γνώσεις πάνω στην τεχνολογία και σε οτιδήποτε σχετικά με αυτές. Πρόσφατα είχα πάει σε ένα κατάστημα Jessops (επίσης πολυεθνική) και μόνο που δεν μου ανέλυσε ο πωλητής τις τεχνικές φωτογράφησης με SLR! Επίσης αυτό που διαπιστώνει κανείς είναι πως χάρη σε αυτές τις αλυσίδες μπορεί πλέον ο Έλληνας να δοκιμάζει (έστω και σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό ακόμα) ένα προϊόν πριν το αγοράσει κάτι που στο εξωτερικό θεωρείται δεδομένο.

Τώρα, λοιπόν, φαντάζομαι ότι και οι μεγαλέμποροι στην Ελλάδα θα &#171;προσαρμοστούν&#187; στα νέα δεδομένα και θα καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει ο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός. Βέβαια το μεγαλύτερο όφελος το έχει πάντα ο καταναλωτής...

 :Very Happy:

----------


## UK_ADSL

Και για να συμπληρώσω στο προηγούμενο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι η Vodafone που και στην Ελλάδα ξεκίνησε να έχει όλα τις τα κινητά σε πλήρη λειτουργία όπως έκανε και εδώ αρκετά χρόνια τώρα!!

Δεν φαντάζομαι τώρα να διαφωνεί κανείς ακόμα και ο πλέον δύσπιστος με τις πολιτικές των μεγάλων αλυσίδων?

----------


## vagskarm

> Τώρα, λοιπόν, φαντάζομαι ότι και οι μεγαλέμποροι στην Ελλάδα θα «προσαρμοστούν» στα νέα δεδομένα και θα καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει ο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός. Βέβαια το μεγαλύτερο όφελος το έχει πάντα ο καταναλωτής...


Αυτό είναι και το σημαντικότερο, θα ωριμάσει και η Ελληνική αγορά  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## WAntilles

Το νέο αυτό είναι καλό από την άποψη του ακόμα δυσκολότερου ανταγωνισμού που ρίχνει τις τιμές προς όφελός μας, των καταναλωτών.

Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πρέπει να συνεχίσετε να τηρείτε την βασική αρχή πριν μπείτε σε ένα τέτοιο κατάστημα:

*Να έχετε προαποφασίσει ύστερα από ενδελεχή έρευνα αγοράς επακριβώς τί θα αγοράσετε, και να μην πέσετε θύματα κάποιου πωλητή που θα σας πασάρει κάτι υποδεέστερο.*

----------


## golity

> Mην περιμένετε τρελές αλλαγές στον χώρο. Δεν μας συμφαίρει κιόλας να κλείσει ο Γερμανός, το Πλαίσιο ή τα Multirama, εμείς θέλουμε φτηνές τιμές + καλή εξυπηρέτηση πριν/μετα και αυτά μόνο ο υγειής ανταγωνισμός τα φέρνει...


Για τις φθηνές τιμές δεν ξέρω θα δίξει, όσο για την εξυπηρέτηση... από Γερμανικά καταστήματα έχω να πω ότι έιναι άψογη και κατά πολύ ανώτερη από την εξυπηρέτηση των Ελληνικών καταστημάτων!  :Wink:

----------


## BigLion

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον προηγούμενο (dionfon) και φυσικά και θα ωφεληθούνε όλοι σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Εδώ τουλάχιστον στην Μεγάλη Βρετανία όπου η αγορά κατακλύζεται από τεράστιες και πολυεθνικές αλυσίδες (Tesco, Sainsbury, Dixons etc) ο ανταγωνισμός έχει οδηγήσει σε μεγάλη αλλαγή την αγορά.
> 
> Η μεγάλη διαφορά είναι πως σε κάθε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών που πηγαίνει κανείς συναντά τους πλέον εξειδικευμένους πωλητές οι οποίοι μόνο που δεν έχουν «σπουδάσει» το αντικείμενο και έχουν καταπληκτικές γνώσεις πάνω στην τεχνολογία και σε οτιδήποτε σχετικά με αυτές. Πρόσφατα είχα πάει σε ένα κατάστημα Jessops (επίσης πολυεθνική) και μόνο που δεν μου ανέλυσε ο πωλητής τις τεχνικές φωτογράφησης με SLR! Επίσης αυτό που διαπιστώνει κανείς είναι πως χάρη σε αυτές τις αλυσίδες μπορεί πλέον ο Έλληνας να δοκιμάζει (έστω και σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό ακόμα) ένα προϊόν πριν το αγοράσει κάτι που στο εξωτερικό θεωρείται δεδομένο.
> 
> Τώρα, λοιπόν, φαντάζομαι ότι και οι μεγαλέμποροι στην Ελλάδα θα «προσαρμοστούν» στα νέα δεδομένα και θα καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει ο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός. Βέβαια το μεγαλύτερο όφελος το έχει πάντα ο καταναλωτής...


Μήπως μιλάς για άλλη χώρα?  :Laughing:  

Πιο άσχετους πωλητές από τους "Άγγλους" των πολυκαταστημάτων όπως Dixons, PCWorld, κτλ... δεν έχω ξαναδεί! Μιλάμε ότι οι τύποι είναι απερίγραπτοι. Δεν έχουν ιδέα!

Η λογική είναι ότι έχουν μια καλά δομημένη πολιτική λειτουργίας, και refund(τα λεφτά σου πίσω). Πάντως δεν νομίζω να λειτουργήσει πάνω σε αυτά τα πρότυπα εκπαίδευσης προσωπικού η MediaMarkt, ούτως ή άλλως είναι Γερμανική και όχι Αγγλική, οπότε δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω κάτι σε σχέση με τα Γερμανικά πρότυπα (καθώς δεν είχα ποτέ εμπειρία).

Πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα ταρακουνηθεί ο ανταγωνισμός, θα πέσουν οι τιμές, και το κυριότερο ότι θα μεγιστοποιηθεί το "customer satisfaction"   :Wink:

----------


## HellV1L

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.663115

http://compraonline.mediaworld.it/we...0000&langId=-1

υπαρχουν και παραδειγματα που ευνοουν το e-shop  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

και τα γερμανικά πρότυπα είναι αντίστοιχα και ίσως και καλύτερα των αγγλικών

----------


## Dimis

Off topic

Τηλ: +30.211.1809800

Γιατί τελικά ΟΛΟΙ επιλέγουν ενναλακτικούς παρόχους τηλεφωνίας??
Μήπως μας δείχνουν τι πρέπει να κάνουμε κι εμείς?
Αλήθεια αυτο το νούμερο που ανήκει σε ποιον πάροχο?

----------


## HellV1L

εγω παιδια που εψαξα λιγακι το ιταλικο τουλαχιστον site δεν μου λεει τιποτα ουτε απο τιμες ουτε απο ποικιλια προιοντων

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Να δουμε τιμες και αν ειναι καλυτερες γιατι οχι μονο απο εκει :>

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τηλ: +30.211.1809800
> ................
> Αλήθεια αυτο το νούμερο που ανήκει σε ποιον πάροχο?


Q-TELECOM  :Wink:

----------


## Boromir

Όσες συμμαχίες και να κάνουν οι ελληνικές εταιρείες δεν θα μπορέσουν ποτέ να αντιμετωπίσουν αποτελεσματικά τις μεγάλες πολυεθνικές ή ακομά και τις μεγάλες εθνικές (όπως η Media Markt). Αλλες οι αγορές ποσοτήτων προϊόντων των πρώτων και άλλες αυτές των δεύτερων. Ασε που οι γερμανικές έχουν καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση. Όσον αφορά τις τιμές, θα δούμε τί πολιτική θα ακολουθήσουν εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Μακάρι να είναι μακράν οι καλύτερες!

----------


## Tem

> Μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης αλλά μην περιμένετε στο Ελληνικό κατάστημα Media Markt της τιμές της Γερμανίας.To χοντρό γέλιο θα πέσει όταν έρθουν τα Aldi (Γερμανική Αλυσίδα Σουπερμάρκετ) και τα γνωστά και μη εξαιρετέα Wal-Mart.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Πάντως δεν λέι και τίποτα το mediamarkt , υπάρχουν άλλα κλάσεις καλύτερα. Οσο για τα ALDI καλύτερα να μην έλθουν ποτέ , δεν χρειάζονται άλλα ΛΙΝΤΛ και ΝΤΙΑ αλλά κάτι ποιοτικότερο

----------


## xhaos

παιδια ξερω απο "μεσα" οτι το πλαισιο βγαζει απιστευτα λεφτα. εχουν σχεδων πετιχει 1.εκ.€ το μηνα μονο απο ενα καταστιμα στην Πατρα και το μαγαζι στην στουρναρη κτηπαει το μυριο καθε μερα!!!!!. παντα για κερδοι!!!!!! οποτε αν μπει χοντρα η media θα πεσουν τρελα οι τιμες.......




 αντε και σκεφτομουν ενα laptop κατι μηνες τωρα!

----------


## Tem

υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι αγορές μέσω INTERNET , ειναι πολύ συμφέρουσες και ευτυχώς αυτό το ανακλύπτουν όλο και περισσότεροι. . Εδώ δεν θέλουν να περιορίσουν τα τεράστια κέρδη τους έστω και λίγο. Προσωπικά αγοράζω μόνο από το εξωτερικό

----------


## chrismasgr

> Όσες συμμαχίες και να κάνουν οι ελληνικές εταιρείες δεν θα μπορέσουν ποτέ να αντιμετωπίσουν αποτελεσματικά τις μεγάλες πολυεθνικές ή ακομά και τις μεγάλες εθνικές (όπως η Media Markt). Αλλες οι αγορές ποσοτήτων προϊόντων των πρώτων και άλλες αυτές των δεύτερων. Ασε που οι γερμανικές έχουν καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση. Όσον αφορά τις τιμές, θα δούμε τί πολιτική θα ακολουθήσουν εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Μακάρι να είναι μακράν οι καλύτερες!


Είδα και τα καταστήματα DIXONS στην Ελλάδα. Αγοράζουν μεγάλες ποσότητες και μπορούν και είναι πιο φθηνοί. Πήγα στον Κοτσόβολο-Dixons για μια τηλεόραση 2000 € εκεί και 1800 σένα μαγαζί μικρό.

----------


## JoeBar

Ας δούμε πρώτα τι θα λέει από τιμές, ποικιλία και το κυριότερο όλων after sales support και μετά μιλάμε...  :Wink:

----------


## Lord_British

Και μονο το οτι θα μπορεις να δοκιμασεις τα προϊοντα πριν τα αγορασεις ανεβαζει κατα πολυ το επιπεδο.Στο πλαισιο θυμαμαι που πηγα να ρωτησω για ενα PDA και αρνουνταν να το βγαλουν απο το κουτι του.Ουτε συζητηση βεβαια για να το δω σε χρηση.Και μιλαμε για αξια κοντα στα 600 ευρω.Οι ανθρωποι πουλουσαν γουρουνια στο σακι.Αλλα ολα αυτα μεχρι σημερα.

Απο αυριο 

ΗΡΘΕ Η ΩΡΑ ΣΑΣ

----------


## zouzouni

Για τα off-topic posts σας σχετικά με τα πολυκαταστήματα ηλεκτρικών & ηλεκτρονικών ειδών στην Αγγλία 
παρακαλώ να σταματήσετε καθώς σας άνοιξα νέο θέμα όπου μετέφερα ήδη υπάρχοντα off-topic posts..
 :RTFM:  
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...647#post397647

----------


## N3ga

Πρίν βάλω dsl πήγα στα multirama περιστερίου να αγοράσω ένα dsl modem.Όταν ρώτησα τον υπάλληλο να μου δείξει τα Modem Που έχουν μου είπε πως έχουν μόνο τα μόντεμ που υπάρχουν στα κουτία(in a box-ondsl).Μετά του λέω πως δεν θέλω να αγοράσω πακέτο απλά ήθελα και του είπα πως ήθελα σκέτο μοντεμ.και με ρωτάει το απίστευτο με το πλέον χαζεμένο βλέμμα.Εσωτερικό η εξωτερικο??? :Thumb Dup: .Αυτό το λέω γιατί κάποιος νωρίτερα είπε για την εξυπηρέτηση στισ αλλυσίδες του εξωτερικού...

----------


## charly13

> παιδια ξερω απο "μεσα" οτι το πλαισιο βγαζει απιστευτα λεφτα. εχουν σχεδων πετιχει 1.εκ.€ το μηνα μονο απο ενα καταστιμα στην Πατρα και το μαγαζι στην στουρναρη κτηπαει το μυριο καθε μερα!!!!!. παντα για κερδοι!!!!!! οποτε αν μπει χοντρα η media θα πεσουν τρελα οι τιμες.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  αντε και σκεφτομουν ενα laptop κατι μηνες τωρα!


Όχι κέρδη ,τζίρο εννοείς...

----------


## pelasgian

Να σας πω και τη δική μου αιρετική άποψη. 
Θα κλείσουν στα 3 χρόνια από τώρα και θα ΦΥΓΟΥΝ!
ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ από McDonalds θα πάει το πράγμα.

Ό,τι είναι να πάρετε, τώρα που ανοίγουν και μετά όταν θα κλείνουν.

----------


## JohnGR

Sorry για το  :Offtopic:  αλλά...

*@N3ga*: Τι "στραβό" σου είπε δεν κατάλαβα; Εκτός βέβαια κι αν δεν γνωρίζεις (ναι, εσύ) ότι υπάρχουν και εσωτερικά DSL modems!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## viron

> παιδια ξερω απο "μεσα" οτι το πλαισιο βγαζει απιστευτα λεφτα...το μαγαζι στην στουρναρη κτηπαει το μυριο καθε μερα!!!!!. παντα για κερδοι!!!!!! ...


Καλά και εγώ λέω ότι κτυπάει το μύριο κάθε ώρα... μπορεί και κάθε λεπτό!!! :Laughing: 

Βύρων.

----------


## Corto

Ερώτηση: Το ΜΜ (και κάθε τέτοιου τύπου κατάστημα) θα αγοράζει από τις αντίστοιχες εισαγωγικές (πχ. SONY HELLAS, κλπ) ή θα τα φέρνει κατ' ευθείαν απ' έξω?

Αν τα αγοράζει από την εγχώρια αγορά, σίγουρα θα παίρνει καλύτερες τιμές υπερ-χονδρικής αλλά όχι κάτι που θα κάνει την διαφορά (ξέρω που το λέω  :Wink:  )

Αν τα φέρνει απ' έξω, τι θα γίνει με το service και την εγγύηση? Φυσικά θα υπάρχει κάλυψη, αλλά με τι τρόπο και τι κυριότερο σε πόσο χρόνο? Ήδη και με τα εγχώρια εξουσοδοτημένα service ή αντιπροσωπείες υπάρχει (γνωστό) πρόβλημα. 
Για αρχή πάντως, περιμένω πολλές τιμές "κράχτες" και επιφυλάσομαι για το μέλλον...

----------


## viron

Δεν καταλάβατε ο 'πανικός' στα ελληνικά καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών δεν είναι ο ανταγωνισμός στις τιμές, είναι που ο ΒΑΣΙΚΟΣ προμηθευτής τους έρχεται στη λιανική!!!

Υπάρχει ο μύθος ότι τα καταστήματα στην ελλάδα κάνουν εισαγωγές ,παραμύθι είναι. Κινα, Ιαπωνία Ταϊβάν και Χονγκ-Κονγκ μόνο σε φωτογραφίες τα έχουν δεί . ΟΛΟΙ αγοράζουν  από υπερχονδρέμπορους από Γερμανία, Δανία, Γαλλία.

Τώρα οι κοινοπραξίες που φτιάχνουν είναι για να παραγγέλνουν μαζικά από την πηγή. Δύσκολο όμως γιατι τέτοιες προσπάθειες ναυάγησαν παταγωδώς στο παρελθόν.

Βύρων.

----------


## kadronarxis

Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει πρόβλεψη να ανοίξει κατάστημα και που;
Είδα πάντως στις θέσεις εργασίας ότι ζητούν άτομα για Θεσσαλονίκη.Οπότε να το έχουμε σίγουρο;

----------


## Corto

Απ' όσο ξέρω viron, σε προϊόντα ήχου και εικόνας, όλα τα πολυκαταστήματα αγοράζουν από την ελληνική αγορά. Σε προϊοντα Η/Υ δεν ξέρω αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι εκεί, ναι μπορεί από Ευρώπη. Σε λευκές συσκεύες μου είναι αδιάφορο... οπότε μάλλον ο πανικός τους είναι μάλλον πρόρος και έχει σχέση περισσότερο με τον πόλεμο διαφιμήσεων που άρχισε.

@kadronarxis
Κάτι ακούστηκε για το "φιλέτο" στο τρίγωνο Νοσοκ. Αγ. Παύλος - Carrefour - Makro στον Φοίνικα ...για αρχή και σε λίγο 2ο προς τα Δυτικά.

----------


## golity

> Να σας πω και τη δική μου αιρετική άποψη. 
> Θα κλείσουν στα 3 χρόνια από τώρα και θα ΦΥΓΟΥΝ!
> ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ από McDonalds θα πάει το πράγμα.
> 
> Ό,τι είναι να πάρετε, τώρα που ανοίγουν και μετά όταν θα κλείνουν.


Τα carrefour, lidl, dia και άλλα πολλά τα είδες να κλείνουν;

Αν έχουν ανταγωνιστικές τιμές και κυρίως άψογη εξυπηρέτηση κατά τη διάρκεια αγοράς, αλλά και μετά... τότε σίγουρα θα τα πάνε πολύ καλά! Συν του ότι οι Γερμανοί είναι οργανωτικοί, τους ενδιαφέρει η λεπτομέρια και δεν αφήνουν τα πράγματα στην τύχη τους! Σου το λέω από πείρα!  :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Corto, ωχ, χτύπημα δηλαδή μέσα στο σπίτι τους ε;
καλή φάση.

Ανέκαθεν δεν γούσταρα το carrefour εκεί, όπως και το Πλαίσιο λίγο πιο πάνω στον Φοίνικα.Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο πλαίσιο(μόνο για cd και αέρα κοπανιστό), με ελέγχει ο σεκιουριτάς στην έξοδο λες και είμαι κλέφτης.

Τέτοιες ρουφιάνικες καταστάσεις με σεκιουριτάδες μέσα στο μαγαζί ποτέ δεν γούσταρα.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν κλέβουν κάποιοι ή όχι στο κατάστημα, εμένα δεν γουστάρω να με ψάχνει στο πλαίσιο και στο carrefour και στα άλλα εβραϊκά μαγαζιά.

Οπότε τους λέω από τώρα: Καλοτάξιδοι παιδιά!!

Είμαι λίγο off-topic, ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## Corto

Συγχωρεμένος.... είναι που το γύρισες σε Apple μωρέ....φυσικό είναι.... χρειάζεσαι λίγο χρόνο.... περαστικά σου  :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:  

Σοβαρά τώρα.... κάτι είχε ακουστεί στην αρχή για Mediteranean Cosmos αλλά τους ζήτησαν ΠΟΛΛΑ λεφτά και επειδή είναι Γερμανοί, όχι μ@λ@κ...ς (άσχετα αν πολλοί συγχέουν τις 2 έννοιες  :Wink:   ) την έκαναν με βαριά πηδηματάκια. Στο πρόγραμμα τους ήταν πρώτα εδώ να ανοίξουν και μετά στην Αθήνα αλλά λόγω της καθυστέρησης αυτής...

Αλήθεια, αυτό το μαγαζάκι, το MC, τι λέει? Δεν έχω πάει αλλά άκουσα ότι οι περισσότεροι πάνε για καφέ και χάζι αλλά στα μαγαζιά... φτου κακά. Αληθεύει?

----------


## N3ga

johnyGr δεν 3ερω αν κατάλαβες το τι είπα.Ο τύπος εννοούσε για dialup modem και εκει κολλάει το <πλέον χαζεμένο βλέμμα>.και ναι δεν ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν εσωτερικά dsl modem και να που όσο ζείς μαθαίνεις

----------


## sdikr

μήπως έχει να κάνει με το οτι εμείς κακώς κάνουμε χρήση του όρου modem  για το adsl CPE;
(customer premices equipment) * καλά την ορθογραφία την .....*

ή αλλιώς το λέμε adsl modem,  adsl router,  ρουτερια  :Razz:

----------


## NaGR

μεγάλη μέρα ξημερώνει σήμερα  :Twisted Evil:  
άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει θα την πάρω αυτή την ψηφιακή φωτογραφική που ήθελα ή θα παραγγείλω απο έξω πάλι
περιμένω στα φωτογραφικά-pda-κινητά να δούμε μια σημαντική αλλαγή προς τα κάτω αφού γενικά παρατηρώ σημαντικές διαφορές με τις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαικές αγορές
για τα άλλα επιφυλασσόμαστε και περιμένουμε

----------


## Tem

να δείτε πάντως ότι οι τιμές θα είναι ίδιες. Ολοι προσαρμόζονται στα ελληνικά δεδομένα γιατί απλούστατα θέλουν να δουλεύουν με απίστευτα ποσοστά κέρδους σε βάρος των καταναλωτών. Και έτσι συνεχίζεται η αναδιανομή εισοδήματος εις βάρος των πολλών που είναι οι έλληνες καταναλωτές. Γι αυτό εδώ κάποιοι έχουν πολλά και κάποιοι -που γίνονται δυστυχώς διαρκώς περισσότεροι- δεν έχουν τίποτα

----------


## NoYmErOs

Είναι μεγάλο μαγαζί.. και οι προσφορές που έβλεπα στην Γερμανία ήταν πάντα καλύτερες απο τις Ελληνικές, βέβαια άλλη η αγορά της Γερμανίας άλλη της Ελλάδας...

----------


## npats

Αλήθεια,  η μικρή εστω εμπειρία μεχρι τώρα τι εχει δείξει;

Εχει κανείς τώρα τελευταία αγοράσει απο Κωτσόβολο-dixons ,να μας πει αν εχει παρατηρήσει χαμηλότερες τιμές σε σχεση με τις Ελληνικές αλυσίδες ;

----------


## Tem

> Αλήθεια, η μικρή εστω εμπειρία μεχρι τώρα τι εχει δείξει;
> 
> Εχει κανείς τώρα τελευταία αγοράσει απο Κωτσόβολο-dixons ,να μας πει αν εχει παρατηρήσει χαμηλότερες τιμές σε σχεση με τις Ελληνικές αλυσίδες ;


ναι και είναι οι ίδιες με τις τιμές που υπήρχαν πρίν

----------


## domen

Ο ανταγωνισμος ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανεναν ειδικα οταν οι "μεγαλες " μας εταιρειες εχουν καβαλησει το καλαμι και εχουν μπει στο χρηματηστηριο οποτε χτυπουν τρελα τον κοσμο για να βγαλουν κερδη και υπεραξιες .

Πριν απο λιγες μερες στιν Θεσσαλονίκη στο πλαίσιο ειδα το ασυρματο ποντικι για λαπτοπ τις microsoft σε τιμη 8,5 !!!!! euros ακριβοτερη απο αυτη που το ειχα αγορασει απο μικρομάγαζο της Κοζάνης 2 μέρες πριν  (29 / 37,5 οι δυο τιμες ).Το ιδιο ακριβως ποντίκι με την ιδια συσκευασία και έκδοση .Οταν τους το είπα μου απάντησαν οτι "σε εμάς πληρώνεται την εγγύηση του ονόματος μας στο πλάισιο ήρθατε κύριε " με έναν τρόπο αλλαζονικό .

Ναι να πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω στο λάπτοπ για εγγύηση το καταλαβαίνω αλλά να βρίσκω κάτι 30 % ακριβότερο και μάλιστα ποντίκι μου φαίνεται κουφό ειδικά όταν γνωρίζω ποσο μεγάλη έκπτωση έχουν στις μαζικές αγορές που κάνουν σε σχεση με τα μικρομάγαζα (δουλευα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σε αλυσίδα πληροφορικής ) .

Αντε να σφίξουν τα γάλατα γιατί δεν μας τα λένε καλα.

----------


## dhmk

Οποιος πάει από MediaMarkt (παρά την ασταμάτητη βροχή) να μας πει εντυπώσεις. Θα περάσω και εγώ κάποια στιγμή γιατί θέλω να αγοράσω ένα DVD-RECORDER της SONY, να δω αν θα το βρω φθηνότερα και πόσο.

Επίσης στις 25 ανοίγει και η FNAC λίγο παρακάτω.  Δεν ξέρω αν θα πετύχουν αυτά τα μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα γιατί ας μην ξεχνάμε οι παλιοί έχουν ήδη ανεπτυγμένο δύκτιο, αλλά ελπίζω οι νέες θέσεις εργασίας που προσφέρουν να προστεθούν και όχι απλώς να τις πάρουν από κάπου αλλού. Αλλωστε μιλάμε για το μοίρασμα μιας συγκεκριμένης αγοράς και μάλιστα σε δύσκολους καιρούς. Αναρωτιέμαι τί πρέπει να γίνει. Να αρχίσουν να ξοδεύουν περισσότερα οι Ελληνες σε ηλεκτρονικά είδη; Γιατί να το κάνουν αν δεν έχουν περισσότερα λεφτά;

----------


## Corto

Τι λένε ρε αυτοί !!!!!!!!!!! Εγγύηση του ονόματος τους? Του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ? Το όνομα με τις μπακατέλες hardware? Με τα μεταχειρισμένα που πουλάνε για καινούργια? Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ. Στην τελική, την εγγύηση την δίνει η κάθε εταιρεία και όχι τα καταστήματα. Και πιστεύω (από πείρα και σαν πωλητής αλλά και σαν αγοραστής) ότι το μικρό κατάστημα θα σκιστεί να σε εξυπηρετήσει, άσχετα αν οι μεταπωλητές δεν φταίνε οι φουκαράδες για τα κακώς κείμενα των μεγαλοεταιρειών. Κάποτε πίστευα ότι και να δώσω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω, χαλάλι του μαγαζιού, είχα και την προσωπική σχέση και ένας άνθρωπος μου έλεγε ευχαριστώ που τον προτιμούσα. Τώρα που και στις τιμές έχουν αποθρασυνθεί.... ΒΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ. 

ΥΓ. Καλά, από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα, ούτε CD δεν αγοράζω εδώ και καιρό. Μάλιστα απορώ πως υπάρχουν ακόμα κορόϊδα πελάτες εκεί. Ο αφορισμός μου όμως είναι για σχεδόν όλους τους "μεγάλους"

----------


## vagskarm

Εγώ 15 χρόνια τώρα pc για το σπίτι ψωνίζω από ένα μικρό μαγαζί στην Καλλιθέα και παρά το ότι οι τιμές του είναι λίγο πάνω από τις αλυσίδες το προτιμώ. Η προσωπική σχέση μετράει πολύ.

Ενα περιστατικό θα σας πω: πριν δύο εβδομάδες σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το pc που είχα πάρει από το εν λόγω μαγαζί (pc 4 χρόνων χωρίς άλλη αβαρία). Το πήγα 6 το απόγευμα, το πήρα πανέτοιμο στις 7:30. Σε ποιά αλυσίδα θα γινόταν αυτό ?

Σημειώστε ότι μπορεί να ασχολούμαι 20 χρόνια τώρα αλλά δεν έχω κάτσει να συναρμολογήσω pc οπότε η παραπάνω εξυπηρέτηση για μένα είναι μεγάλη δουλειά.

----------


## NaGR

> Εγώ 15 χρόνια τώρα pc για το σπίτι ψωνίζω από ένα μικρό μαγαζί στην Καλλιθέα και παρά το ότι οι τιμές του είναι λίγο πάνω από τις αλυσίδες το προτιμώ. Η προσωπική σχέση μετράει πολύ.
> 
> Ενα περιστατικό θα σας πω: πριν δύο εβδομάδες σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το pc που είχα πάρει από το εν λόγω μαγαζί (pc 4 χρόνων χωρίς άλλη αβαρία). Το πήγα 6 το απόγευμα, το πήρα πανέτοιμο στις 7:30. Σε ποιά αλυσίδα θα γινόταν αυτό ?
> 
> Σημειώστε ότι μπορεί να ασχολούμαι 20 χρόνια τώρα αλλά δεν έχω κάτσει να συναρμολογήσω pc οπότε η παραπάνω εξυπηρέτηση για μένα είναι μεγάλη δουλειά.


Προσωπικά η προσωπική σχέση δεν μου λέει τίποτα γιατί δεν μου εγγυάται τίποτα.
Ψάχνω το πιο φτηνό και όσο το δυνατόν αξιόπιστο σε θέμα χρόνου παράδοσης και service.
πάντως απο γερμανικό e-shop που έχω ψωνίσει έχω νιώσει να με υπολογίζουν περισσότερο απο οτι έχω νιώσει ποτέ εδώ στην Ελλάδα.
Ελπίζω αυτό να αλλάξει και απο τις ξένες και απο τις Ελληνικές εταιρίες-πολυκαταστήματα του χώρου.

----------


## nikoskar

The Battle is Started.  :Dwarf:

----------


## babality

ΕΕΕτσι. Οσοι δεν αντεχουν τον ανταγωνισμο σπιτια τους...
ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ!!!!
Τωρα μιας και λεμε αλλη η αγορα της Γερμανιας και αλλη της Ελλαδας, το ειδα κι απ'τα LIDL!!! :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> πάντως απο γερμανικό e-shop που έχω ψωνίσει έχω νιώσει να με υπολογίζουν περισσότερο απο οτι έχω νιώσει ποτέ εδώ στην Ελλάδα


συμφωνώ απόλυτα , και εγώ σχεδόν πάντα αγοράζω από Γερμανία. Η εξυπηρέτησή τους δεν παίζεται

----------


## NaGR

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα , και εγώ σχεδόν πάντα αγοράζω από Γερμανία. Η εξυπηρέτησή τους δεν παίζεται


Δεν πιστεύω οτι οι Γερμανοί είναι πιο έξυπνοι ή πιο φιλότιμοι απο εμάς, άρα συμπεραίνω οτι ο ανταγωνισμός τους έχει φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο. Γιαυτό και επαναλαμβάνω την ευχή μου να αλλάξει το τοπίο σε αυτό το τομέα και εδώ.
Πάντως για να πω την αλήθεια την τελευταία φορά που πήγα στο Πλαίσιο Μεταμόρφωσης οι πωλητές φάνηκαν σαφώς πιο σχετικοί, καλό βήμα, αλλά οι ψηφιακές πάλιδεν λειτουργούσαν

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μας βολευει εμας τους καταναλωτες τετοιος ανταγωνισμος, θα πεσουν οι τιμες σιγουρα.
> Εχει επισκευπτει κανενας καταστημα της Media Markt στο εξωτερικο να μας πει εντυπωσεις?


Πήγα στη Γερμανία πριν κανένα χρόνο. Φοβερό μαγαζί, πολύ καλές τιμές και τεράστια ποικιλία προϊόντων.
Θυμάμαι που έλεγα τι καλά που θα ήταν να άνοιγε και στην Ελλάδα και να που έγινε!
Σίγουρα θα κάνει καλό ο ανταγωνισμός, όπως έγινε και με το ΙΚΕΑ που κάτι NEOSET και SATO τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν και έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές τους πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Tem

> Δεν πιστεύω οτι οι Γερμανοί είναι πιο έξυπνοι


σίγουρα δεν είναι πιο έξυπνοι όμως λειτουγούν εντελώς διαφορετικά απο εμάς. Παίρνεις για παράδειγμα κάτι και διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν σου κάνει ή δεν σου αρέσει τέλος πάντων , το επιστρέφεις πίσω (μέσα σε διάστημα δύο εβδομάδων περίπου) χωρίς αιτιολογία και παίρνεις πίσω τα χρήματά σου και όχι πιστωτικό όπως δίνουν εδώ κάτι ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ κλπ.

----------


## NaGR

> σίγουρα δεν είναι πιο έξυπνοι όμως λειτουγούν εντελώς διαφορετικά απο εμάς. Παίρνεις για παράδειγμα κάτι και διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν σου κάνει ή δεν σου αρέσει τέλος πάντων , το επιστρέφεις πίσω (μέσα σε διάστημα δύο εβδομάδων περίπου) χωρίς αιτιολογία και παίρνεις πίσω τα χρήματά σου και όχι πιστωτικό όπως δίνουν εδώ κάτι ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ κλπ.


σύμφωνοι μαζί σου και εγώ
αυτό που λεώ είναι οτι σε αυτό το σημείο έχουν φτάσει λόγω ανταγωνισμού και αυτό που είπα προηγουμένως οτι δεν στηρίζονται στην προσωπική σχέση, διότι αν μου προσφέρεται η δυνατότητα που αναφέρεις δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είμαστε κολλητοί με τον εκάστωτε πωλητή και να εξαρτόμαστε απο την διάθεση του.

το ΙΚΕΑ είναι ένα πολύ σοβαρό παράδειγμα αν και νομίζω οτι το ελληνικό ΙΚΕΑ είναι το μόνο στην Ευρώπη που δεν είναι θυγατρική και  έχει αναλάβει ο Όμιλος Φουρλή

----------


## chrand

> Ο ανταγωνισμος ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανεναν ειδικα οταν οι "μεγαλες " μας εταιρειες εχουν καβαλησει το καλαμι και εχουν μπει στο χρηματηστηριο οποτε χτυπουν τρελα τον κοσμο για να βγαλουν κερδη και υπεραξιες .
> 
> Πριν απο λιγες μερες στιν Θεσσαλονίκη στο πλαίσιο ειδα το ασυρματο ποντικι για λαπτοπ τις microsoft σε τιμη 8,5 !!!!! euros ακριβοτερη απο αυτη που το ειχα αγορασει απο μικρομάγαζο της Κοζάνης 2 μέρες πριν (29 / 37,5 οι δυο τιμες ).Το ιδιο ακριβως ποντίκι με την ιδια συσκευασία και έκδοση .Οταν τους το είπα μου απάντησαν οτι "σε εμάς πληρώνεται την εγγύηση του ονόματος μας στο πλάισιο ήρθατε κύριε " με έναν τρόπο αλλαζονικό .
> 
> Ναι να πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω στο λάπτοπ για εγγύηση το καταλαβαίνω αλλά να βρίσκω κάτι 30 % ακριβότερο και μάλιστα ποντίκι μου φαίνεται κουφό ειδικά όταν γνωρίζω ποσο μεγάλη έκπτωση έχουν στις μαζικές αγορές που κάνουν σε σχεση με τα μικρομάγαζα (δουλευα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σε αλυσίδα πληροφορικής ) .
> 
> Αντε να σφίξουν τα γάλατα γιατί δεν μας τα λένε καλα.


Εγώ είχα πάρει ένα κινητό NOKIA από το Πλαίσιο (ημέρα Σάββατο) και την Κυριακή στα  διαφημιστικά των εφημερίδων το βρήκα φθηνότερο καμμιά εικοσαριά ευρώ.
Καπάκι την Δευτέρα τους στέλνω e-mail για να τους  κράξω και την Τρίτη μου απάντησαν να περάσω να  μου κάνουν επιστροφή την διαφορά.

----------


## Tem

> Εγώ είχα πάρει ένα κινητό NOKIA από το Πλαίσιο (ημέρα Σάββατο) και την Κυριακή στα διαφημιστικά των εφημερίδων το βρήκα φθηνότερο καμμιά εικοσαριά ευρώ.
> Καπάκι την Δευτέρα τους στέλνω e-mail για να τους κράξω και την Τρίτη μου απάντησαν να περάσω να μου κάνουν επιστροφή την διαφορά.


Τελικά σου επέστρεψαν τη διαφορά?

----------


## frap

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα , και εγώ σχεδόν πάντα αγοράζω από Γερμανία. Η εξυπηρέτησή τους δεν παίζεται


Το ίδιο και τα Αγγλικά τους....  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## chrand

> Τελικά σου επέστρεψαν τη διαφορά?


Ναι μου την επέστρεψαν.

----------


## vicious_Angel

Ας βαλω και γω τα 2 σεντς μου.
Κακα τα ψεματα ειμαι hardware-freaκ, δεν ζηταω τα θεοτρελα απλα περιμενω να βρισκω επωνυμα προιντα αγοραζοντας με αντικαταβολη απο την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ σορυ παιδια αλλα την αγορα με πιστωτικες καρτες απο νετ τις ψιλοφοβαμαι. Γιατι το να βρω g.skill - ocz platinum μνημες, γνωστα τροφοδοτικα και γενικα προιντα που στην ευρωπη ειναι μονοδρομος στην αγορα Η/Υ η απαντηση που εχω παρει απο ολα τα "καλα" μαγαζια στην ελλαδα ειναι του στυλ 1)αυτα δεν ειναι γνωστα στο ευρυ κοινο και αμα τα φερνει καποιος ειναι μικροεισαγωγες απο "καταστηματακια" 2) τι ειναι αυτο φωτογραφικη μηχανη?. Δηλαδη εγω ειμαι μαμακας που καθομαι και διαβαζω 4 ωρες κα8ε μερα 30 φορουμ στο νετ για τετοια πραγματα? Αν δεν δω ασπρη μερα και με αυτους ειμαι έτοιμος να κανω πλουσια τα site του εξωτερικου.

----------


## nickvog

Ακούστε τώρα και ένα ωραίο...

Το σάββατο που μας πέρασε βγήκα παγανιά για να πάρω επιτέλους την EIZO S1910 που είχα σταμπάρει μετά από βάρβαρη έρευνα.

Η τιμή της δυστυχώς τσουχτερή (PC MAGAZINE Νοεμβρίου τιμή 559 πλέον ΦΠΑ).

Από τους περισσότερους ήταν εξαφανισμένη (για ευνόητους λόγους) και να, στην COSMODATA βλέπω νέο φυλλάδιο με τιμή 594 τελική !!! 

Πάω και στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ (Στουρνάρη) όπου εκεί συνέχιζαν το βιολί βιολάκι με τιμή 660 ευρώ ( :Thumbdown0:  ).

ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ....

Μόλις τους είπα ότι η COSMODATA την έδινε εβδομήντα ευρώ χαμηλότερα (αλλά όχι ετοιμοπαράδοτη, μετά από 4 μέρες θα την είχαν).... αμέσως μου λέει "Ελα πάρτην από μας και θα στη δώσουμε στην τιμή που τη βρήκες" !!!!   :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 

Στο δε δελτίο πληρωμής έγραψαν.... "594 € ΛΟΓΩ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ" !!!!

Καταλάβατε κύριοι ???? Εκοψαν *70 ολόκληρα ευρώ* απ' την τιμή που είχαν στο ράφι !!!!! 

Και δεν πιστεύω να μην βγάζει καλό κέρδος και η COSMODATA όταν την δίνει με την πρώτη (χωρίς παζάρι  - τιμή διαφημιστικού φυλλαδίου παρακαλώ) στην τιμή των 594 €. Και οι δύο από την MEDIA VIS (επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία) την παίρνουν   :Whistling:  :Whistling: 

Εχουν κ@τουρηθεί πάνω τους όλοι ....


ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


P.S. Δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι η τιμή στο ράφι θα κατέβηκε από τα 660 € (όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να τα δώσει ε ??  :Laughing:  )

----------


## npats

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το πόστ σου φίλε nickvog.

Φαίνεται οτι το πλαίσιο εφαρμόζει την τακτική του "καρότου"

Εχει πολύ καλές τιμές σε είδη πρώτης γραμμής (επεξεργαστές , κάρτες γραφικών , έτοιμα μηχανήματα ) και ετσι προσελκύει τον πολύ κόσμο δημιουργώντας την φήμη του πιο φθηνού μαγαζιού . 

Μετά αφου ο ανυποψίαστος πελάτης πεισθεί οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τρέχει και να ψάχνει αλλού , χτυπάει τις τιμές σε  λιγότερο  συχνά διακινούμενα προιόντα.

----------


## pk33

> Μας βολευει εμας τους καταναλωτες τετοιος ανταγωνισμος, θα πεσουν οι τιμες σιγουρα.
> Εχει επισκευπτει κανενας καταστημα της Media Markt στο εξωτερικο να μας πει εντυπωσεις?


Έχω επισκεφτει αρκετά ΜΜ στη Γερμανία και μεταξύ αυτών και το original κατάστημα στο Μόναχο.....εκείνο είναι απλά ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών. Πρίν από 7 χρόνια είχε απλά τα πάντα που μπορούσαν να μπούν σε πρίζα! Από τιμές έβρισκε κανείς το καλύτερο και το χειρότερο, σε τιμές περίπου 10% φτηνότερα από το υπόλοιπο Μοναχο που ώς γνωστό η αγορά του είναι η φτηνότερη στη Γερμανία.

----------


## nikoskar

Μεχρι εδω εχει μυρισει απο τους Ανταγωνιστες  :Cool:

----------


## Boromir

> Μετά αφου ο ανυποψίαστος πελάτης πεισθεί οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να *τρέχει και να ψάχνει αλλού* , χτυπάει τις τιμές σε  λιγότερο  συχνά διακινούμενα προιόντα.


Δράπτομαι της ευκαιρίας φίλε npats και λέω σε όλους είτε το γνωρίζουν είτε όχι να επισκέπτοντε το http://www.skroutz.gr για να βρίσκουν τις χαμηλώτερες τιμές χωρίς κόπο και χρόνο.

----------


## asikamin

> Φαίνεται οτι το πλαίσιο εφαρμόζει την τακτική του "καρότου"
> 
> Εχει πολύ καλές τιμές σε είδη πρώτης γραμμής (επεξεργαστές , κάρτες γραφικών , έτοιμα μηχανήματα ) και ετσι προσελκύει τον πολύ κόσμο δημιουργώντας την φήμη του πιο φθηνού μαγαζιού . 
> 
> Μετά αφου ο ανυποψίαστος πελάτης πεισθεί οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τρέχει και να ψάχνει αλλού , χτυπάει τις τιμές σε λιγότερο συχνά διακινούμενα προιόντα.


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλα τα μεγάλα καταστήματα!Στο Media Market της Πολωνίας οι τιμές ,τον Ιούνιο που πήγα, ήταν ίδες με Ελλάδα εκτός ελάχιστων εξαιρεσεων σε είδη "κράχτες"...

----------


## ronaldinio

> Ελα πάρτην από μας και θα στη δώσουμε στην τιμή που τη βρήκες


Είναι το λεγόμενο pricematch. Στην Αγγλία είναι γνωστή τακτική.

Πήγα σήμερα στη MediaMarkt. 10:00 το πρωί ήμουν εκεί.
Πρώτη εντύπωση: 3 όροφοι υπόγειο parking το οποίο συνδέεται κανονικά με το κυρίως μαγαζί και έτσι δε χρειάστηκε να βγω έξω στη βροχή για να μπω στο κατάστημα.  :Thumbsup1: 

Κατά τ' άλλα, το μαγαζί είναι χαώδες!  :Worthy:  6000 τ.μ. σε 2 ορόφους, κάτω τα λευκά είδη και πάνω τα μαύρα. Οι τιμές τους είναι λιγάκι πιο φτηνά στα περισσότερα αλλά σε κάποια επώνυμα προιόντα ήταν αρκετά πιο ακριβά, π.χ. τα ηχεία Logitech Z-5500 που με ενδιέφεραν τα είχε 390 Ευρώ ενώ τα βρίσκω στο Infoshop 336 Ευρώ! Βέβαια είχε και κάποια είδη σε τιμές απίστευτα χαμηλές:
14άρα μάρκα μέκαψες TV 18 Ευρώ!!!
DECT ασύρματο τηλ. επίσης μάρκα μέκαψες 18 ευρώ!! (αυτό το τσίμπησα και τελικά αποδείκνύεται εξαιρετικό!)
Ψυγείο ντουλάπα LG 800 και κάτι ευρώ!!!!!!!!
Η LCD TV Philips 37 ιντσών με το Ambilight, το Pixel Plus 2 και τα λοιπά 3800 και κάτι!
USB stick 512 MB 10-15 Ευρώ (δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς)!!

Γενικά οι τιμές της πρώτης μέρας ήταν εξαιρετικές! Το θέμα είναι αν θα κρατήσουν αρκετά ή είναι μόνο κράχτες μέχρι να βγάλει όνομα ότι το μαγαζί είναι φτηνό. Πάντως από αυτά που μαθαίνω λένε ότι έχουν τη δύναμη να σκοτώνουν τις τιμές για αρκετό καιρό μέχρι να εξοντώσουν τον ανταγωνισμό.

Ίδωμεν...

----------


## maxcp

> 14άρα μάρκα μέκαψες TV 18 Ευρώ!!!
> ..



θα πέσουν ολα τα πιράχνας..  :Thumb Dup:  :HaHa:  
και δεν θα προλαβουμε..

----------


## WAntilles

> 14άρα μάρκα μέκαψες TV 18 Ευρώ!!!


Και νομίζεις ότι μόλις την βάλεις στην πρίζα δεν θα πάρει φωτιά και να σου κάψει καί όλες τις άλλες συσκευές που δεν είναι πίσω από προστασία;

----------


## gassim

> Μας βολευει εμας τους καταναλωτες τετοιος ανταγωνισμος, θα πεσουν οι τιμες σιγουρα.
> Εχει επισκευπτει κανενας καταστημα της Media Markt στο εξωτερικο να μας πει εντυπωσεις?


εγω εχω επισκευθεί το κατάστημα στο βερολίνο: Αχανείς εκτάσεις με πάσης φύσεως ηλεκτρικές συσκευές. 
Το τμήμα των υπολογιστών δεν είχε τόσο πολλά parts, όσο είχε έτοιμα συστήματα.
Εγω είχα πάει Χριστούγεννα και βρήκα 3 μεγάλα και πλήρη περίπτερα αφιερωμένα στις microsoft-xbox, nintendo-gamecube, sony-ps2.
Απο τιμές δεν θυμάμαι συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα αλλά γενικά είχε αρκετές προσφορές.

----------


## waste

εγώ συμφωνώ με τον vagskarm. ωραία τα πολυκαταστηματα, ειδικα εαν λειτουργουν σωστά αλλά στη δουλειά μου δεν θα αλλαξω με τιποτα τον ανθρωπο που εμπιστευομαι. Γιατι το τρεξιμο που εχω φαει με τον καθε τυχαρπασο δεν ξεπληρωνεται με 30 ευρώ παραπάνω ανά υπολογιστή. 

Τωρα να μην αρχισω να λεω ονοματα τύπου eshop και κουρδιστώ χωρίς λόγο απογευματιάτικα...

----------


## Wolverine

> Και νομίζεις ότι μόλις την βάλεις στην πρίζα δεν θα πάρει φωτιά και να σου κάψει καί όλες τις άλλες συσκευές που δεν είναι πίσω από προστασία;


  Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό. Γιατί πολλές φορές αυτές οι μάρκα μεκαψες είναι φασών καλές μάρκες οι προηγούμενες σειρές τους που τις σπρώχνουν έτσι. Εδώ ένα κλιματιστικό που είχα πάρει έτσι από κάτω ήταν Toshiba πιο παλιό μοντέλο.

----------


## maxcp

εγώ πάντως απο τις μάρκες-μέκαψες δεν μπορω να χονέψω( απο τα χουνέρια που έχω πάθει) τα blueskay..

----------


## theochem

Σήμερα αγόρασα μία εφημερίδα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας. Μέσα υπήρχε διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της Media Markt (στις γνωστές τεράστιες διαστάσεις, αν δεν κάνω λάθος Α3)όπου ανέφερε σε κάθε σελίδα ψηλά για τα εγκαίνια στις 24.11.05. Στο οπισθόφυλλο, πάνω από τις ώρες λειτουργίας είδα την εξής περίεργη σημείωση: "Οι τιμές του φυλλαδίου ισχύουν έως 26.11.05"  :Whistling:

----------


## chrand

> Στο οπισθόφυλλο, πάνω από τις ώρες λειτοργίας είδα την εξής περίεργη σημείωση: "Οι τιμές του φυλλαδίου ισχύουν έως 26.11.05"


Γιατί μετά θα έχουνε αυξήσεις;

----------


## Cafeeine

Όλα τα φυλλάδια (carrefour, lidλ κτλ) έχουν ημ/νια λήξης, γιατί έχουν και προσφορές μέσα. Δεν είναι καινούργιο

----------


## theochem

Ποια η λογική να "δημοσιεύεις" φυλλάδιο στις 24 του μήνα το οποίο ισχύει έως τις 26; Μήπως προμηνύει ότι μετά θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα; Συνήθως οι άλλοι διανέμουν τα φυλλάδια τους αρκετό καιρό πριν την έναρξη της περιόδου προσφοράς και συν τοις άλλοις οι προσφορές του φυλλαδίου δε διαρκούν ΜΟΝΟ 2 μέρες.

----------


## NaGR

ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ απογοήτευση οι τιμές πάιδες  :Mad:  
Τα παραγγέλνεις απο Γερμανία πληρώνεις τα μεταφορικά και σου μένουν και ρέστα
Πρέπει να μας θεωρούν πολύ βλάχους και όχι άδικα αφού έβλεπα ανθρώπους να παραγγέλνουν ολόκληρα νοικοκυριά!!!!
Τι να πω απογοητεύτηκα με την καταναλωτική μας συνείδηση
Σε τιμές Πλαίσιο ίσως και λίγο πιο ακριβό αλλά και με ένα κλικ πιο παλιά προιόντα
Την χειρότερη εντύπωση μου έκανε που πριν απο καμία εβδομάδα έκαναν προσφορά στη Γερμανία την  Casio exilim z750 277 ευρώ και σήμερα την έδιναν στην Αθήνα 369  :Evil:  
Δηλαδή να πληρώνουμε εμείς τις φτηνές φωτό των Γερμανών!!!
ρε Ραουστ!!!
εγώ απλά δεν ξαναπάω εκεί αν δεν δω πολύ καλή τιμή σε κάτι που να με ενδιαφέρει, για όσες τιμές δε είναι ίδιες με άλλα κατ/ματα, στεγνά αλλού.
Ας με αντιμετωπίζουν όπως τον Γερμανό για να τους αντιμετωπίσω σαν κύριος και εγώ.

----------


## Cafeeine

Ισως να πρόκειται για προσφορές "ανοίγματος''

----------


## Cafeeine

> εγώ απλά δεν ξαναπάω εκεί αν δεν δω πολύ καλή τιμή σε κάτι που να με ενδιαφέρει, για όσες τιμές δε είναι ίδιες με άλλα κατ/ματα, στεγνά αλλού.


Αυτή πρέπει να είναι πάντα η συμπεριφορά μας...

----------


## NoYmErOs

> εγώ πάντως απο τις μάρκες-μέκαψες δεν μπορω να χονέψω( απο τα χουνέρια που έχω πάθει) τα blueskay..


  Αυτό με το «μάρκες» έχει μια λεπτομέρεια.. όπως και οι μάρκες αυτοκινήτων που στην Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ εισάγονται έτσι υπάρχουν και μάρκες προϊόντος που μας είναι άγνωστες...τα blueskay που λες είναι μία τέτοια... προσωπικά έχω 12 χρόνια τηλεόραση :Wink:

----------


## Corto

Να πω ότι σε πρώτο στάδιο δικαιώθηκα? Είναι αρχή ακόμα αλλά αν οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι αυτές που διαβάζω... άνθρακες ο θησαυρός. Παίδες, είμαι στην χονδρική ειδών τεχνολογίας (όχι μόνο Η/Υ) από το '97. Κάτι από την αρχή δεν μου άρεσε στο όλο θέμα ΜΜ, ίσως αυτή η επιθετική διαφημιστική πολιτική του στύλ "με χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια θα τους ξεβρακώσουμε τους ιθαγενείς". Ίσως τα κονέ μου με εισαγωγικές εταιρείες.... Πάντως ψιλο-γελάω και δεν νομίζω ότι το μέλλον θα είναι βελτιωμένο.

----------


## Tem

υπάρχει κανένας άλλος που πήγε σήμερα και αν ναι ποιές οι εντυπώσεις ?

----------


## npats

Πράγματι , πείτε μας κάτι χειροπιαστό ,κάποια συγκεκριμένη σύγκριση τιμών τέλοσπάντων.

Μας εχει φάει η αγωνία.

----------


## henaro

Εγώ πήγα αλλά από σπόντα και δεν ήμουν προετοιμασμένος για σύγκριση τιμών.
Πάντως κάποιες προσφορές που έχει  στο φυλλάδιο πρέπει να είναι όντως καλές,όπως το DVDR LG DR-7400 στα 139 euro.
Ο χώρος είναι πολύ καλοφτιαγμένος με πολλούς πωλητές να εξυπηρετούν τον κόσμο και αξίζει έστω και για βόλτα. 
Σα συμβουλή θα έλεγα να αφήσετε να περάσουν λίγες μέρες πριν το επισκεφτείτε γιατί σήμερα παρόλο το σκ...καιρο γινόταν της τρελής.

Υ.Γ. Αυτοί οι τουρίστες είναι για τα σίδερα.Φουλ στον Σκανδιναβό ήταν το μαγαζί...

----------


## akrato

> Η LCD TV Philips 37 ιντσών με το Ambilight, το Pixel Plus 2 και τα λοιπά 3800 και κάτι!


3.600 την πήρε φίλος μου από μικρή Ελληνική αλυσίδα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και σε 12 άτοκες δόσεις...

Γενικά όσους άκουσα μου είπαν ότι έχει τιμές Κωτσόβολου και Ηλεκτρονικής δηλ. 10-30% ακριβότερα από ότι μπορείς να τα βρεις μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο...

... εκτός φυσικά από τις προσφορές-κράχτες...

----------


## akrato

Πάντως σε όλα αυτά τα υπερκαταστήματα αξίζουν κάποιες προσφορές που έχουν έστω και για λίγες ημέρες... αν και μόνο αν με ενδιαφέρει κάτι το αγοράζω έτσι...

----------


## Tem

τελικά δικαιώθηκα

----------


## informer

> εγώ πάντως απο τις μάρκες-μέκαψες δεν μπορω να χονέψω( απο τα χουνέρια που έχω πάθει) τα blueskay..


Γιατι ειχες προβλημα με BlueSky? 

Eγω να σου πω την αληθεια, εχω αγορασει 2 Tv (14" και 21"), 1 Dvd και ενα ασυρματο τηλεφωνο DECT, BLYESKY ολα και δουλευουν αψογα. Την μια την Τν την εχω 3 χρονια, την αλλη 1,5 χρονο και το τηλεφωνο 1 χρονο. 

Μονο η 14" παρουσιασε στην αρχη ενα προβλημα (ψυχρη κολληση), την διορθωσανε και απο τοτε παιζει αψογα. 

Eιμαι ευχαριστημενος απο αυτη τη μαρκα.

----------


## Cafeeine

> Πάντως σε όλα αυτά τα υπερκαταστήματα αξίζουν κάποιες προσφορές που έχουν έστω και για λίγες ημέρες... αν και μόνο αν με ενδιαφέρει κάτι το αγοράζω έτσι...


Σε αυτό akrato έχεις δίκιο, γιαυτό και ο καλύτερος τρόπος να ψωνίζουμε είναι να ψαχνόμαστε συνεχώς. Έτσι μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε και τις προσφορές (όταν μας καλύπτουν) και το price matching όπου προσφέρεται.

----------


## NaGR

Για να δώσω καμια ακόμα τιμή για σύγκριση 
*SONY MP3 NW HD-5 (20GB) Red*
Πλαίσιο 199 ΜΜ 199
κάρτα μνήμης sd 1GB
MM  79 (νομίζω 33χ ταχύτητα) Πλαίσιο 91,9(80χ) E-shop 76,89(80x)

Το προσωπικό συμπέρασμα είναι οτι είμαστε στα ίδια, skroutz για τα ψιλοπράγματα και ΕΕ για τα πιο ακριβά που τα μεταφορικά υπερκαλύπτονται απο την διαφορά τιμής

----------


## wizardakis

> εγώ πάντως απο τις μάρκες-μέκαψες δεν μπορω να χονέψω( απο τα χουνέρια που έχω πάθει) τα blueskay..


Συμφωνω με τον μαξ για τα blue sky .δυο φιλοι εχουν το dvd και τους παιζει τον ηχο μετα το frame .Αντιθετα απο πολλους εχω ακουσει καλα λογια για funai TV,video,Dvd

----------


## Cafeeine

Εγώ είχα πάρει μια τηλεόραση DAEWOO την εποχή που το όνομα ήταν άγνωστο στην Ελλάδα.  Το άσχετο όνομα δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό. Παίζει όμως ρόλο και τη υποστήριξη σου δίνει το κατάστημα. 
(FUNAI τηλεόραση 14άρα μου χάλασε στο 6μηνο, έχω όμως FUNAI κλιματιστικό-σκυλί)

----------


## ypopto_mpifteki

> Έκτος από το ποδόσφαιρό και το αεροδρόμιο, μας χρειάζεται και ένας Γερμανός στην αγορά ηλεκτρονικών! Δεν μπορεί ο Έλληνας να αποδώσει αν δεν έχει τον Γερμανό από δίπλα του! 
> 
> Πάντως ένα που ξέρω με τις αγορές στη Γερμανία είναι ότι αν δεν γουστάρεις κάτι που αγοράσες γιατί απλά δεν σε ικανοποίησε, έχεις τη δυνατότητα να το επιστρέψεις και να σου δώσουν πίσω τα χρήματά σου! Κάτι που είναι δικαίωμα του καθένα και στην Ελλάδα (αν τους απειλήσεις), αλλά εδώ σε αναγκάζουν να αγοράσεις κάτι άλλο!


Ναι ναι! Όπως αποδώσαμε στην κατοχή μς το γερμανό δίπλα μας (οι μισοί απο μας)  :Razz:  Βγάλαμε τα μάτια μας κι ησηχάσαμε. Τι καλό θα βγεί μακροπρόθεσμα έτσι κι αλλιώς, και με τις αλυσίδες ξένων supermarket τα ίδια, έκαναν συμφωνία και οι τιμές ολο προς τα πάνω. Την ποιότητα και τις τιμές τις ελέγχει η καταναλωτική συνείδηση και τέτοια δεν έχουμε. Οπότε θα δούμε μια απο τα ίδια όπως και με τα πολυκαταστήματα.

----------


## ypopto_mpifteki

> http://www.mediamarkt.gr/jobs.html
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για θέσεις εργασίας!


http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...23/1123812.htm

*Εγκαίνια του πρώτου καταστήματος Media Markt 

*[Blocked Ads]*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE*
Τετάρτη, 23 Νοεμβρίου 2005 20:30 
Το πρώτο από τα είκοσι νέα καταστήματα λιανικού εμπορίου ηλεκτρικών και ηλεκτρονικών ειδών Media Markt στην Ελλάδα εγκαινίασε απόψε ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Δημήτρης Σιούφας.

Ο όμιλος Media-Saturn Holding Group, που δραστηριοποιείται σε 11 χώρες, έχει προγραμματίσει επενδύσεις ύψους 350 εκατ. ευρώ για τα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια και τη δημιουργία 2.500 νέων θέσεων εργασίας στην Ελλάδα.

Δε βαριέσαι..γαλάζιες προσλήψεις κι εδω..το κόβω  :Wink:  
Για να δούμε...εδω θα μας πει ο υπάλληλος οτι η κάρτα LAN δεν γίνεται να συνδεθεί με modem? (όπως σε γνωστό κατάσημα του χώρου) και επέμενε..  :Razz: 


και κάτι άλλο που ψάρεψα..

http://www.cisco.com/global/GR/news/...home_s23.shtml  :Wink: 

Δελτία Τύπου   

ΟΙ MEDIA SATURN & MEDIA MARKT ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΝ ΤΟ INTELLIGENT RETAIL NETWORK ΤΗΣ CISCO SYSTEMS.

21 Νοεμβρίου 2004 -  Μία από τις μεγαλύτερες αλυσίδες λιανικής πώλησης στον κλάδο των καταναλωτικών ηλεκτρονικών ειδών βελτιώνει την παραγωγικότητα στα καταστήματα, στα κεντρικά γραφεία καθώς και στην αλυσίδα προμηθειών με την εγκατάσταση 40.000 IP τηλεφώνων της Cisco.


Η Media Saturn ανακοίνωσε την υλοποίηση του Intelligent Retail Network της Cisco Systems σε 500 καταστήματά της σε 11 ευρωπαϊκές χώρες,  μέσα στα επόμενα δύο χρόνια. Το έργο αυτό περιλαμβάνει ένα νέο συγχωνευμένο δίκτυο υποδομής, 40.000 τηλέφωνα Internet Protocol της Cisco και σημεία ασύρματης πρόσβασης σε κάθε κατάστημα. Η λειτουργία αυτού του συστήματος θα δώσει στην Media Saturn την ευκαιρία να βελτιώσει την παραγωγικότητα και  την συνδεσιμότητα στα καταστήματα και τα κεντρικά της γραφεία, καθώς επίσης και να βελτιώσει την αποδοτικότητα στην προμηθευτική αλυσίδα της. 

Η Media Saturn θα εγκαταστήσει λύσεις της Cisco Systems για τοπικό ασύρματο δίκτυο (WLAN) και IP Communication, οι οποίες θα τρέχουν εφαρμογές σε IP τηλέφωνα της Cisco, που θα συμβάλλουν στη μείωση των δαπανών. Η νέα τεχνολογία όχι μόνο θα βοηθήσει την Media Saturn να βελτιώσει την επικοινωνία με τους υπαλλήλους της αλλά θα συμβάλλει και στη μείωση δαπανών στη διαχείριση της προμηθευτικής αλυσίδας.

 "Η επιλογή της Cisco Systems μας προσφέρει μία ασφαλή, σταθερή πλατφόρμα, η οποία μας επιτρέπει να μειώσουμε το τηλεπικοινωνιακό κόστος μας. Θα βοηθήσει επίσης στη μείωση του συνολικού κόστους ιδιοκτησίας, επειδή τα κοινά πρότυπα δικτύων απαιτούν λιγότερο προσωπικό στους τομείς διαχείρισης και συντήρησης σε σχέση με  τα πολλαπλά δίκτυα", δηλώνει ο εκπρόσωπος της Media Saturn, Bernhard Taubenberger.

----------


## Cafeeine

> Για να δούμε...εδω θα μας πει ο υπάλληλος οτι η κάρτα LAN δεν γίνεται να συνδεθεί με modem? (όπως σε γνωστό κατάσημα του χώρου) και επέμενε..


Καλά τι λες τώρα βρε άσχετε! Αφού δίκιο είχε το παληκάρι! Σε λίγο θα μας πεις οτι τα cd δεν απομαγνητίζονται αμα τα ακουμπήσεις πανω στην οθόνη ...  :Razz:

----------


## chrand

*Πλαίσιο: Μείωση τιμής στα 6,40 ευρώ από Marfin*

Σε μείωση της τιμής-στόχου για τη μετοχή της Πλαίσιο στα 6,40 ευρώ, από τα 7,90 ευρώ προηγουμένως, προχώρησε η Marfin Analysis όπως αναφέρει σε έκθεσή της με ημερομηνία 24 Νοεμβρίου και τίτλο ”Competition challenges profitability” όπου διατηρεί τη σύσταση ”neutral”. 

H Marfin Analysis σημειώνει ότι η Πλαίσιο ανακοίνωσε ”αδύναμα” αποτελέσματα για το εννεάμηνο του 2005 τα οποία και κινήθηκαν χαμηλότερα των προβλέψεων. 

Παράλληλα, συμπληρώνει ότι η διοίκηση της εταιρίας προβλέπει ένα ”δύσκολο” τέταρτο τρίμηνο εν τω μέσω ενός ανταγωνιστικού περιβάλλοντος το οποίο και θα επηρεάσει την κερδοφορία. 

”Περαιτέρω μείωση στα μεικτά περιθώρια κέρδους και κάμψη στα καθαρά κέρδη είναι αναμενόμενη” σημειώνει η Marfin Analysis. 

Επισημαίνει πάντως πως κατά την άποψή της η διαφοροποιημένη δομή που διαθέτει η εταιρία σε συνδυασμό με την εμπειρία της διοίκησης δύνανται να υποστηρίξουν τη θέση της εταιρίας στην αγορά αν και μέσα σε ένα ”αρκετά δύσκολο επιχειρηματικό σκηνικό”. 

http://www.euro2day.gr/articles/91357/

----------


## BlindG

Και οτι εάν βάλετε το cd  στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων τις κρύες μέρες του χειμώνα, θα πιάνει καλύτερες ταχύτητες επειδή θα είναι πιο ζεστό, θα έχει διασταλεί και θα διαβάζονται πιο εύκολα τα "μεγαλύτερα" ίχνη του...... Δεν σχολιάζω τα μαργαριτάρια που κυκλοφορούν :P

Σε γενικές γραμμές θα συμφωνήσω με Pelasgian και Wantilles σε ότι αφορά τη "φούσκα" τέτοιων καταστημάτων. Ξέρω καλά την υπόθεση με τους κράχτες που είναι 60% κάτω των επωνύμων αλλά κατά 95% πιο ελλατωματικά. Δε λέω, μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος κάτι και να του βγεί καλό, αλλά ο κανόνας είναι ότι συνέβη με εκείνα τα κινέζικα σίδερα πριν κάποιους μήνες, οπυ δεν είχαν γείωση και "σιδέρωναν" κόσμο. Είναι δυνατόν ένα γερμανικό(πχ) σίδερο (που, ναί, μπορεί μεν να είναι φτιαγμένο στην κίνα, αλλά με άλλες προδιαγραφές) να μην έχει σωστή γείωση?

Προσωπικά νομίζω οτι δεν πρέπει να μας επειρεάζουν τέτοια γεγονότα και πως πρέπει να είμαστε έξυπνοι καταναλωτές και να ψάχνουμε ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ πριν κάνουμε κάποια αγορά αφού δεν πιστεύω οτι περισσεύουν σε κανένα.

Εκτός και εάν περιμένουμε το Ξύπνημα Της Κόκκινης Αρκούδας, γιατί πλέον, Ο ΚΑΙΡΟC ΓΑΡ ΕΓΓΥC !!!!

----------


## chrand

*Media Markt: Οι χαμηλές τιμές δεν ήταν και τόσο φθηνές*


Μικρότερες των αναμενομένων, είναι οι πρώτες φθηνές τιμές του Media Markt, ανακουφίζοντας τους ανταγωνιστές, οι οποίοι ωστόσο, δεν βάζουν τέλος στα σχέδιά τους για αντεπίθεση. Η Γερμανική αλυσίδα στο πρώτο μαγαζί της, όπου χθες σαν πρώτη μέρα γινόταν το αδιαχώρητο, σε πολύ λίγα προϊόντα- τα περισσότερα ανώνυμα κινεζικής προελεύσεως- υπήρχαν αρκετά ανταγωνιστικές τιμές. Στις επώνυμες φίρμες, απ΄ όσο μπορέσαμε να συγκρίνουμε με την πρώτη ματιά, τις τιμές μπορούν να τις ανταγωνιστούν οι εγχώριες αλυσίδες. Στα αρνητικά της πρώτης μέρας, το traffic στα ταμεία και στον υπόγειο χώρο στάθμευσης. 

Στο μεταξύ, στο άλλο μεγάλο εμπορικό γεγονός The Mall που εγκαινιάζεται σήμερα επίσης στο Μαρούσι, το Πλαίσιο, η Multirama η γαλλική Fnac και η Κωτσόβολος, ανοίγουν στο ίδιο εμπορικό κέντρο από ένα ξεχωριστό κατάστημα ο καθένας. Όπως μάθαμε η Κωτσόβολος -προκειμένου  να ανταγωνιστεί τη Media Markt- σχεδιάζει να πουλάει αρκετές φίρμες σε τιμές κάτω του κόστους, βάζοντας φωτιά στον ανταγωνισμό. Πλαίσιο και Multirama, προβληματίζοντας ιδιαίτερα από αυτήν την εμπορική επίθεση στον κλάδο στον οποίο πρωταγωνιστούν και τα επιτελεία τους επεξεργάζονται επιχειρηματικά σχέδια αντίδρασης.

Η είσοδος της γερμανικής αλυσίδας στην αγορά της πρωτεύουσας, νοικιάζοντας το ακίνητο της Μπάμπης Βωβός, και το σημερινό ξεκίνημα του εμπορικού και ψυχαγωγικού κέντρου The Mall στο Μαρούσι, σηματοδοτούν την επανάσταση στο χώρο του real estate. Η τάση της δημιουργίας ισχυρών εμπορικών και ψυχαγωγικών κέντρων έρχεται δυναμικά και στην Ελλάδα και φαίνεται να αποτελεί τη μόδα της επόμενης εικοσαετίας. Βέβαια, όλα αυτά θα κριθούν από τους καταναλωτές και την προσέλευσή τους. Το μοντέλο αυτό   είναι πετυχημένο με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα εμπορικά κέντρα με τους πολύ-κινηματογράφους τα οποία έχουν μετατραπεί σε στέκια νεολαίας και οικογενειών.

http://www.greekmoney.gr

----------


## giwrgosth

Υπόψιν ότι αγοράζουν από εδώ το 95% των προϊόντων τους, οπότε μην περιμένετε να δείτε σημανικές διαφορές.
Πήγα σε ένα κατάστημά τους στη Γερμανία και μετά από 2 μέρες σε ένα άλλο στην Ιταλία. Καμία σχέση οι τιμές! Στη Γερμανία πολύ πιο φτηνές από εδώ και στην Ιταλία πιο ακριβές. Πχ ένα radiocd 160 στη Γερμανία, 200 στην Ιταλία και 190 εδώ.
Είναι λογικό ότι το κάθε μαγαζί προσαρμόζει τις τιμές του στα τοπικά δεδομένα, όπως πχ το Lidl που οι τιμές του εδώ είναι 20-30% πιο ακριβές από ότι στη Γερμανία, παρ΄όλο που τα εισάγει από εκεί. Το ίδιο και το Praktiker με τα Budget κλπ.
Το μόνο καλό είναι ο ανταγωνισμός που έφερε και οι προσφορές που θα έχει, αλλά μην περιμένουμε να πέσουν οι τιμές από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη!

----------


## Dimis

Σόρρυ αλλα αν νομίζετε πως οι τιμές θα πέσουν κατακόρυφα ΓΕΛΙΕΣΤΕ!!
Ολοι εισάγουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όλοι πληρώνουν φόρους με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όλοι πληρώνουν την ίδια τιμή στο χοντρέμπορα ντόπιο ή αλλοδαπό... αντε να παίζει η τιμή 5-10% κάτω αναλόγως την ποσότητα...
Και στην τελική ΟΛΟΙ μιλάνε μεταξύ τους και κάνου συμφωνίες μυστικές για να επιβιώσουν ΟΛΟΙ στην αγορά... ΑΝ κλείσει ενας κινδυνεύουν ΟΛΟΙ να κλείσουν απο κάποιον πιο φθηνό μελλοντικά...

----------


## pkakouris

Παιδιά, εγώ ζούσα για χρόνια στο Αμβούργο και όλες τις ηλεκτρονικές αγορές μου (plus CDs, DVDs, PC Games) τις έκανα όλες στο Media Markt (συν ολο τον ηχητικο εξοπλσμό για 2 αυτοκινητα).
Εκτός από κατά πολυ φτηνότερες τιμές, δεν είχα ακούσει ποτε μα ποτέ το ανεκδιήγητο ελληνικό "ΛΥΠΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. ΞΑΝΑΠΕΡΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ...."
Όταν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι, το θέλω τώρα....

----------


## pk33

Δεν είναι έτσι, μπορεί η ΜΜ να αγοράζει από τον εισαγωγέα στην Ελλάδα (που είναι συνήθως θυγατρικές), αλλά οι συμφωνίες για τις τιμές γίνονται κεντρικά. 
Το καλό είναι ότι θα θορυβήσει τον ανταγωνισμό και θα αρχίσει να δουλεύει το price matching και στην Ελλάδα και επιτέλους ελπίζω να αρχίσουν τα υπόλοιπα μαγαζιά να συμπεριφέρονται στους πελάτες όπως πρέπει, και το κυριότερο, ελπίζω να καταλάβουν όλοι ότι ο μισθός τους εξαστάται από το αν ο πελάτης θα αγοράσει από αυτούς και όχι από τον ανταγωνιστή, γιατί εδώ στην Ελλάδα ισχύεί το "ο πωλητής έχει πάντα δίκιο και ο πελάτης είναι ένας ενοχλητικός τύπος που δεν μας αφήνει να περάσουμε χαλαρά την ώρα στη δουλειά"!
Σίγουρα πολλοί από εμάς θα έχουμε νιώσει στο Πλαίσιο και στον Κοτσόβολο ότι η παρουσία μας ενοχλεί τους πωλητές!

----------


## kran

Κύριοι/ες,
διάβασα αρκετά σχολαστικά τα σχόλια των υπόλοιπων συμμετεχόντων στο thread και οι απόψεις είναι σχεδόν μοιρασμένες.
Η προσωπική μου γνώμη/εμπειρία είναι η εξής:

Το γεγονός ότι άνοιξε η Media Markt δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά στις τιμές.
Από την εμπειρία μου στο χώρο των πολυκαταστημάτων/υπεραγορών (ως προμηθευτή και όχι μόνο σαν απλό αγοραστή) αυτές οι εταιρίες βασίζονται σε μια συγκεκριμένη στρατηγική πωλήσεων.

Αγοράζουν σίγουρα φθηνότερα από τους απλούς ιδιώτες (λόγω όγκου αγορών) αλλά η τιμολογιακή τους πολιτική βασίζεται κυριώς στις προσφορές. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν θέλετε να πάρετε κάποιο προϊόν που δεν είναι σε προσφορά θα το πληρώσετε στην ίδια, αν όχι και σε υψηλότερη τιμή από τις ανταγωνιστριες αλυσίδες.
Η πολιτική των προσφορών αποδυκνείεται και από τα εβδομαδιαία φυλλάδια που εκδίδουν όλες οι αλυσίδες υπεραγορών με τις SUPER προσφορές.
Από marketing άποψη, οι προσφορές αποτελούν πάντα τον "μαγνήτη" των καταναλωτών, ώστε να προσελκύσουν κόσμο στο κατάστημα. 

Πόσες φορές έχετε πάει σε κάποιο κατάστημα για την αγορά μιας προσφοράς και τελικά έχετε αγοράσει ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα που δεν είχατε προγραμματίσει; Έχετε σκεφτεί πόσο σας κοστίζουν αυτές οι αγορές και αν οι τιμές αγοράς τους είναι ανταγωνιστικές;
Σίγουρα όχι (γιατί η "άγνοια του καταναλωτή" για τις τιμές στην αγορά για όλα τα προϊόντα αποτελεί τον πρώτο κανόνα της οικονομίας).

Οι προσφορές των πολυκαταστημάτων προέρχονται μέσα από ειδικές συμφωνίες με τους προμηθευτές γεγονός που δεν αποδυναμώνει ιδιαίτερα τα περιθώρια κέρδους τους. Βέβαια αυτό είναι θεμιτό για όφελος του τελικού καταναλωτή.

Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να προτρέψω όλους (μη εξαιρόντας τον ευατό μου) να είμαστε πάνω από όλα *συνειδητοί* (και όχι παρορμητικοί) *καταναλωτές* προκειμένου να εκμεταλευόμαστε τις ειδικές προσφορές και να οδηγούμε την αγορά σε τιμές ακόμα πιο προσιτές για τον μέσο καταναλωτή.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους αφιέρωσαν λίγο χρόνο να διαβάσουν τα σχόλια μου.
Kran

----------


## waste

pk33 όταν σε πληρώνουν το βασικό μισθό και με προγραμμα από τον ΟΑΕΔ για εννιά μήνες δεν έχεις κανένα λόγο να συμπάσχεις για το "ονομα" του μαγαζιού. Σκασίλα σου μεγάλη και καλά κάνεις να βαριεσαι όσο θέλεις. Ειδικά όταν αντιστοιχούν 10 πελάτες σε κάθε πωλητη ανά πάσα στιγμή, κάποια στιγμή δεν θα αντέξεις.

οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι των πωλητών αλλά του πλαισιου ή του Κωτσόβολου που περιμένει ότι θα την βγάλει φθηνά με βασικούς μισθούς και πωλητες σχετικά άσχετους με την τεχνολογία. Εάν πληρώνεις καλά τους πωλητές σου και τους υπολογιζεις, τότε μπορείς να έχεις την απαίτηση να νοιαζονται για το μαγαζι σου...

συμφωνω πως η κατασταση δεν ειναι καλή αλλά μην τα ρίχνουμε και στο κάθε παιδάκι που παίρνει 3,60 για να το παίζει στέλεχος. Όποιος θέλει καλή εξηπυρετηση πηγαίνει σε 
μικρά μαγαζια που μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί με τους ανθρώπους τους και εμμένει σε αυτά ακόμα κι αν πληρώσει 10 ευρώ παραπάνω. Διότι και η συννενόηση κοστίζει πως να το κάνουμε.

----------


## stathisb

Παιδιά χτες πήγα και εγώ στο MM επειδή είναι κοντά στην δουλειά μου. Οι τιμές είναι σχεδόν ίδιες με τα υπόλοιπα καταστήματα του χώρου πλην τα προιόντα "κράχτες" που είναι φτηνότερα (προσφορές). Μου έκανε εντύπωση μια τηλεόραση samsungtft 27" στα 649. Σήμερα απέναντι ακριβώς απο το MM στην ηλεκτρονική αθηνών έχει τεράστιο πανό που λέει τηλεόραση samsung 27" tft μόνο εδώ 599. Δεν έχω να πω πολλά παρά μόνο οτι λυπάμαι αυτούς που αγόρασαν χτες την τηλεόραση απο το MM.

----------


## pk33

Πόσο όμως πουλούσε την ίδια τηλεώραση η Ηλεκτρονική Αθηνών προχθές?
Αυτό ακριβώς μιλάμε όταν λέμε ότι ανοίγιε ο ανταγωνισμός, ότι και οι υπόλοιποι θα υποχρεωθούν να ακολουθήσουν. 
Επίσης waste, πόσα παίρνει ο πωλητής στη Γερμανία και στην Αγγλία που δεν βαριέται και είναι πρόθυμος να σε εξυπηρετήσει? Κια εκεί παίρνει 3,60 για τα δεδομένα της χώρας του, αλλά κάνει τα πάντα για να σε κρατήσει πελάτη γιατί ξέρει ότι αυτές οι 3,60 εξαρτόνται από το αν αυτός που θα μπει στο μαγαζί θα ψωνίσει...οι πωλητές στην Ελλάδα, μάλλον το ξεχνάνε αυτό!

----------


## JoeBar

> Πόσο όμως πουλούσε την ίδια τηλεώραση η Ηλεκτρονική Αθηνών προχθές?
> Αυτό ακριβώς μιλάμε όταν λέμε ότι ανοίγιε ο ανταγωνισμός, ότι και οι υπόλοιποι θα υποχρεωθούν να ακολουθήσουν. 
> Επίσης waste, πόσα παίρνει ο πωλητής στη Γερμανία και στην Αγγλία που δεν βαριέται και είναι πρόθυμος να σε εξυπηρετήσει? Κια εκεί παίρνει 3,60 για τα δεδομένα της χώρας του, αλλά κάνει τα πάντα για να σε κρατήσει πελάτη γιατί ξέρει ότι αυτές οι 3,60 εξαρτόνται από το αν αυτός που θα μπει στο μαγαζί θα ψωνίσει...οι πωλητές στην Ελλάδα, μάλλον το ξεχνάνε αυτό!


Παίδες οι κατάσταση είναι παρόμοια με όταν άνοιξαν τα praktiker. Όλοι έλεγαν οτί θα έχει τρελές τιμές και θα κλείσει σπίτια αλλά τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν έγινε.
Ο νόμος της αγοράς ήταν και παραμένει ένας: 
Δεν υπάρχει το απόλυτα φθηνότερο μαγαζί...  :Wink:

----------


## pk33

το praktiker μπορεί να μην έκανε πάταγο γιατί ο Έλληνας δεν είναι τεχνίτης. Στη Γερμανία παίρνουν μόνοι του κουφώματα από το Praktiker και τα περνάνε χωρί βοήθεια τεχνίτη...ποιός το κάνει αυτό στην Ελλάδα?

Αν τελικα΄το ΜΜ αποδειχτεί το ΙΚΕΑ των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών πολλοί θα είναι αυτοί που θα χάσουν τον ύπνο τους!
Εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν ήθελαν οι επιπλάδες το τέρμα του 3 να μεταφερθεί στην περιοχή του ΙΚΕΑ για να μην το φτάνει ο κόσμος με το λεοφωρείο!

----------


## dhmk

Παιδιά, τελικά βγήκα παγανιά σήμερα να βρω το SONY HX710 στην καλύτερη δυνατή τιμή. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι DVD-RECORDER με σκληρό δίσκο 160GB. Λοιπόν ειδού τα αποτελέσματα:

Media Markt=*489* αλλά είχαν μόνο το δείγμα.

Κοτσόβολος στο MALL=533 αλλά όταν του είπα τη τιμή του Media Markt μου το έδωσαν *480* ευρώ *και το αγόρασα*.

FNAC στο MALL=*570*

Carrefour=*580*

Πλαίσιο=*549*

Shop21=*549+έξοδα αποστολής*

PixMania=*443+έξοδα αποστολής*

----------


## chrand

> Παιδιά, τελικά βγήκα παγανιά σήμερα να βρω το SONY HX710 στην καλύτερη δυνατή τιμή. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι DVD-RECORDER με σκληρό δίσκο 160GB. Λοιπόν ειδού τα αποτελέσματα:
> 
> Media Markt=*489* αλλά είχαν μόνο το δείγμα.
> 
> Κοτσόβολος στο MALL=533 αλλά όταν του είπα τη τιμή του Media Markt μου το έδωσαν *480* ευρώ *και το αγόρασα*.
> 
> FNAC στο MALL=*570*
> 
> Carrefour=*580*
> ...


Ετσι πρέπει να κάνουμε.
Αυτός το έχει Χ €, εσύ μου το δίνεις Χ-1 ;

----------


## Tem

σωστός είσαι :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Οβελίξ

> pk33 όταν σε πληρώνουν το βασικό μισθό και με προγραμμα από τον ΟΑΕΔ για εννιά μήνες δεν έχεις κανένα λόγο να συμπάσχεις για το "ονομα" του μαγαζιού. Σκασίλα σου μεγάλη... Εάν πληρώνεις καλά τους πωλητές σου και τους υπολογιζεις, τότε μπορείς να έχεις την απαίτηση να νοιαζονται για το μαγαζι σου....


Νοοτροπία του κ..λου. Ο καλός ο πωλητής είναι καλός όπου και αν δουλεύει γιατί (τελικά) πουλάει τον εαυτό του και τα αποτελέσματά του. Ο καλός ο πωλητής μπορεί να κάνει το "αγροτικό" του στο καρφούρ ή στο Γερμανό αλλά αν είναι καλός θα μεταπηδήσει σύντομα σε καλύτερες θέσεις στην ίδια ή σε άλλη εταιρία. Καριέρα λέγεται.

Όπως εγώ φρόντισα μόνος μου και διάβασα και βελτιώθηκα και δεν περίμενα από κανένα αφεντικό ούτε να με μορφώσει ούτε να μου δώσει 1500€ πρώτα και μετά να δουλέψω, έτσι και οι πωλητές για τους οποίους συζητάμε οφείλουν να είναι άψογοι γιατι, στο κάτω κάτω, τον εαυτό τους πουλάνε και όχι πλυντήρια. Όποιος πωλητής δεν βλέπει ότι τα πλυντήρια είναι το μέσο και όχι ο σκοπός θα μείνει πάντα ο τελευταίος υπαλληλίσκος με τις 3 και 60.



> ...ελπίζω να καταλάβουν όλοι ότι ο μισθός τους εξαστάται από το αν ο πελάτης θα αγοράσει από αυτούς και όχι από τον ανταγωνιστή, γιατί εδώ στην Ελλάδα ισχύεί το "ο πωλητής έχει πάντα δίκιο και ο πελάτης είναι ένας ενοχλητικός τύπος που δεν μας αφήνει να περάσουμε χαλαρά την ώρα στη δουλειά"


Σωστά. Όσο και αν είμαστε ενημερωμένοι για το προϊόν που θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατό. Έχουμε και δουλειές. Από τον πωλητή περιμένεις μια κουβέντα/συμβουλή που θα βασίζεται σε γνώση. Δυστυχώς σπανιότατα τη βρίσκεις.

----------


## belial

Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ανεβάσει το φυλλάδιο με τις προσφορές της mediamarkt  :Whistling:   Να δούμε κι εμείς τις διαφορές;

----------


## NaGR

> Νοοτροπία του κ..λου. Ο καλός ο πωλητής είναι καλός όπου και αν δουλεύει γιατί (τελικά) πουλάει τον εαυτό του και τα αποτελέσματά του. Ο καλός ο πωλητής μπορεί να κάνει το "αγροτικό" του στο καρφούρ ή στο Γερμανό αλλά αν είναι καλός θα μεταπηδήσει σύντομα σε καλύτερες θέσεις στην ίδια ή σε άλλη εταιρία. Καριέρα λέγεται.
> 
> Όπως εγώ φρόντισα μόνος μου και διάβασα και βελτιώθηκα και δεν περίμενα από κανένα αφεντικό ούτε να με μορφώσει ούτε να μου δώσει 1500€ πρώτα και μετά να δουλέψω, έτσι και οι πωλητές για τους οποίους συζητάμε οφείλουν να είναι άψογοι γιατι, στο κάτω κάτω, τον εαυτό τους πουλάνε και όχι πλυντήρια. Όποιος πωλητής δεν βλέπει ότι τα πλυντήρια είναι το μέσο και όχι ο σκοπός θα μείνει πάντα ο τελευταίος υπαλληλίσκος με τις 3 και 60.
> 
> Σωστά. Όσο και αν είμαστε ενημερωμένοι για το προϊόν που θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατό. Έχουμε και δουλειές. Από τον πωλητή περιμένεις μια κουβέντα/συμβουλή που θα βασίζεται σε γνώση. Δυστυχώς σπανιότατα τη βρίσκεις.


Φανταστικό ποστ, δεν θα μπορούσα να τα πω καλύτερα.
Να προσθέσω μόνο οτι έχω βαρεθεί ναμιλάω με "παθητικούς" πωλητές που σου λένε "ναι" οτι και να τους πεις. Ακόμα και αν εν γνώσει σου τους λες βλακείες για να τσεκάρεις τι γίνεται. Αυτή τη συμπεριφορά την έχω συναντήσει απο τη πιο μικρή ηλεκτρονική βλακεία/ρούχο κτλ μέχρι αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## ReverseR

@dhmk  αναρωτιέμαι με πιοον το παζάρεψες. Γιατι σε τετοιές αλυσίδες που ο καθένας είναι υπάλληλος του υπάλληλου χεστηκε και αν το πάρεις χέστηκε και αν δεν το πάρεις...

----------


## dhmk

> @dhmk αναρωτιέμαι με πιοον το παζάρεψες. Γιατι σε τετοιές αλυσίδες που ο καθένας είναι υπάλληλος του υπάλληλου χεστηκε και αν το πάρεις χέστηκε και αν δεν το πάρεις...


Με απλό υπάλληλο. Πάντως δεν είναι αλήθεια το "χέστηκε". Αν κλείσει το μαγαζί που δουλεύεις μένεις στον δρόμο.

----------


## sculper

το site τους πότε θα το ανεβάσουν???

θα μπορούμε να αγοράζουμε online?

----------


## JohnGR

Όπως αναφέρθηκε και πριν, ένας "σωστός πωλητής" θα ήξερε ΠΟΥ και ΠΟΣΟ μπορεί να κόψει!  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

Εμενα παντως το Media Markt μου αφησε καλες εντυπωσεις. Παραθετω μερικες τιμες:

Bluetooth Adaptor της Sitecom*: 10 €
NHL 2005 για PS2: 10 €
Ψηφ. Φωτογραφικη μηχανη Samsung 5 Megapixels: 86 €
Ψηφ. Φωτογραφικη μηχανη Samsung 3.2 Megapixels: 66 €
Fifa 2003 για Xbox:1 €

*Εμενα μου το αναγνωρισε ως Toshiba!

----------


## JohnGR

:Offtopic:  συνήθως Toshiba είναι  :Offtopic:

----------


## WAntilles

"Καταναλωτική συνείδηση" σημαίνει κυρίως -> *ενημερωμένος από πριν καταναλωτής ύστερα από ενδελεχή έρευνα αγοράς, και όχι πρόβατο επί σφαγή στον τυχάρπαστο άσχετο πωλητή*.

----------


## Wolverine

> "Καταναλωτική συνείδηση" σημαίνει κυρίως -> *ενημερωμένος από πριν καταναλωτής ύστερα από ενδελεχή έρευνα αγοράς, και όχι πρόβατο επί σφαγή στον τυχάρπαστο άσχετο πωλητή*.


  Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν μπορεί αν γίνει πάντα και για πολλούς λόγους. Πιθανή άγνοια μιας κατηγορίας είναι ένας, δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζω τα πάντα και να ξέρω για κάθε προϊών που κυκλοφορεί. Πχ σήμερα μου εξηγούσαν τις διαφορές στους καυστήρες για το φυσικό αέριο και πώς με αλλαγή καμινάδας από τον καυστήρα μπορείς να έχεις βελτίωση της απόδοσης γιατί τότε λέει μπορείς αν εξάγεις τα καυσαέρια στους 100 βαθμούς αντί τους 200 που είναι με τις συμβατικές. Τρέχα γύρευε, εγώ όλα αυτά που να τα ξέρω. Αν δε μου τα έλεγε ο τεχνικός εγώ θα είχα άγνοια. Αν και ακραίο παράδειγμα πολλές φορές έτσι είναι. Οπότε μια βόλτα είναι απαραίτητη. Άσε δε που διαφωνώ ριζικά με το κυνήγι της απόλυτα φθηνότερης τιμής. Γιατί μπορεί το τάδε μαγαζί να είναι 10-20 $ αλλά τι να το κάνω αν είναι μακριά και πρέπει να υπομείνω την κίνηση για να φτάσω. Αυτά τα 20$ μου έχουν κοστίσει σε ψυχική ηρεμία και βενζίνη, αλλά κυρίως ψυχική ηρεμία. Άσε ότι μερικές φορές έχω φτάσει να πάω να πάρω κάτι με προαποφασισμένο το αντικείμενο μόνο για να φτάσω στο μαγαζί και να διαπιστώσω ότι υπάρχει και άλλο προϊών που αγνοούσα. Μου έτυχε με ένα πλυντήριο το οποίο αποφασίστηκε επιτόπου η αγορά και τελικά αποδείχτηκε πολύ καλύτερη επιλογή.

----------


## sculper

> Εμενα παντως το Media Markt μου αφησε καλες εντυπωσεις. Παραθετω μερικες τιμες:
> 
> Bluetooth Adaptor της Sitecom*: 10 €
> NHL 2005 για PS2: 10 €
> Ψηφ. Φωτογραφικη μηχανη Samsung 5 Megapixels: 86 €
> Ψηφ. Φωτογραφικη μηχανη Samsung 3.2 Megapixels: 66 €
> Fifa 2003 για Xbox:1 €
> 
> *Εμενα μου το αναγνωρισε ως Toshiba!


άλλες μάρκες έχει canon πχ

----------


## ReverseR

> Με απλό υπάλληλο. Πάντως δεν είναι αλήθεια το "χέστηκε". Αν κλείσει το μαγαζί που δουλεύεις μένεις στον δρόμο.


ok  γιατι μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό το ποσοστο αυτής.
Όσο για τον υπάλληλο εξαρτάται πληρώνεται καλά, είναι μόνιμος, απο το ίδιο το άτομο κλπ. Φυσικά υπέρβαλα αλλά έχω συναντήσει και τα 2 είδη υπαλλήλων πολλάκις

----------


## ktakis

> Παιδιά, τελικά βγήκα παγανιά σήμερα να βρω το SONY HX710 στην καλύτερη δυνατή τιμή. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι DVD-RECORDER με σκληρό δίσκο 160GB. Λοιπόν ειδού τα αποτελέσματα:
> Media Markt=*489* αλλά είχαν μόνο το δείγμα.
> Κοτσόβολος στο MALL=533 αλλά όταν του είπα τη τιμή του Media Markt μου το έδωσαν *480* ευρώ *και το αγόρασα*.
> FNAC στο MALL=*570*
> Carrefour=*580*
> Πλαίσιο=*549*
> Shop21=*549+έξοδα αποστολής*
> PixMania=*443+έξοδα αποστολής*


Σωστός. Να έπαιρνες όμως και άλλη μάρκα εκτός απο SONY θα ήταν καλύτερα  :Wink:  .

Προσωπικά τη μποϋκοτάρω μετά από αυτό που αποκαλύφθηκε σχετικά με το DRM software στα  audio CD της Sony-BMG.

----------


## ktakis

> "Καταναλωτική συνείδηση" σημαίνει κυρίως -> *ενημερωμένος από πριν καταναλωτής ύστερα από ενδελεχή έρευνα αγοράς, και όχι πρόβατο επί σφαγή στον τυχάρπαστο άσχετο πωλητή*.


Και να προσθέσω: και ενημερωμένος σχετικά με τα δικαιώματα του ως καταναλωτή.

Π.χ. αν λέει ο νόμος ότι δικαιάσαι τα χρήματά σου πίσω αν επιστρέψεις το προϊόν μέσα σε Χ μέρες και το κατάστημα επιμένει ότι πρέπει να πάρεις κάτι άλλο και δεν επιστρέφει χρήματα, δεν πρέπει με κανένα τρόπο να το δεχτείς.

----------


## Selespeed

Και εγώ την πρώτη μέρα πήγα και μου φάνηκε τζάμπα η φασαρία. Τις φτηνές του τιμές τις στιρίζει στην πλύση εγκεφάλου. Χαρακτηριστική μια πινακίδα που έλεγε : "Με τέτοιες τιμές η κλοπή θεωρείται βλακεία".
Μου έκαναν εντύπωση τα cd που τα περισσότερα καινούργια είχαν γυρω στα 16 ευρώ (η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω ποσο πουλιουνται αλλού γιατί έχω χρόνια να αγοράσω) και παλιά αλμπουμ με 6-8 ευρώ (πχ. Micheal Jackson-Triller, Dire Straits-Brothers in arms κτλ.) και μερικές προσφορές σε παιχνιδια για xbox, ps2 κτλ με 1€ ή 10€. Επίσης Bluetooth με 10 ευρώ. Και ένα pc με 2GB ram (!!!), 320GB HD(!!), 3GHz, DVD player, DVD recorder, VGA ATI X700SE 512MB(!!), TV tuner, firewire, card reader 8 in 1, modem 56k, mouse, keyboard, Win XP με 800 ευρώ :Thumb Dup: .
Για τα άλλα, θέλει προσοχή. Την φωτογραφική μου (panasonic Lz-2) που αγόρασα πριν ένα μήνα από το Technixx.gr με 280 € + 10 € μεταφορικά, την είχαν 350€. Επίσης κάποια ηχεια logitech που τα δοκίμασα και ξετρελάθηκα "είχαν εξαντληθεί" (επειδή αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω...  :Whistling:  ). Δεν πειράζει, τελικά αλλού τα έχουν φθηνότερα :Very Happy: ...
Πάντως, αυτό που ελπίζουμε (αφου δεν έχουμε καλύτερες τιμές πλέον) είναι καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση ως πελάτες (επιστροφές, εγγυήσεις κτλ.) και επι τόπου δοκιμές (αυτό το ευχαριστήθηκα αφού άκουσα ό,τι ηχείο για pc υπήρχε, και είδα επιτέλους το ψυγείο (LG 852) που θέλω τόσο καιρό να δω για να αγοράσω (και οι κύριοι του Κωτσόβολου αγνοούσαν ακόμη και την τιμή και της Ηλεκτρονικής ήθελα να μου πασσάρουν άλλα :Thumbdown0: )).

Τελικά, το Media Markt δε θα αλλάξει σχεδόν τίποτα στον τρόπο που ψωνίζω (εκτός ίσως από τις προσφορές των φυλλαδίων)...

----------


## john_who

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα κάνει και ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα, ή τουλάχιστον θα βγάλει ένα φυλάδιο ώστε να έχουμε πρόσβαση και απο την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα...
Αν και τελικά πιστεύω πως θα τα βρέι με τους μεγάλους του χώρου σε κανενα εξάμηνο και θα έχουν πολυ μικρές διαφορές...

----------


## dhmk

Τις πρώτες μέρες έχουν εξασφαλισμένη πελατεία και ίσως αποφάσισαν να εκμεταλλευτούν αυτό το γεγονός με μερικές, μόνο, προσφορές και... πλύση εγκεφάλου. Τώρα πουλούν απλώς *την ιδέα* του φθηνότερου και όχι υποχρεωτικά γενικώς φθηνότερα. Αργότερα, επειδή έχουν μόνο ένα κατάστημα, θα χρειαστούν ισχυρούς κράχτες για να φέρουν κόσμο στο κατάστημά τους. Δεν μένουν όλοι στη γύρο περιοχή.

Προσωπικά, αν και πήγα για να βρω συγκεκριμένο προϊόν, θα τους ξαναεπισκευθώ. Αλλωστε μένω περίπου στη περιοχή. Ετσι για να δω με μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια τα προϊόντα και τις τιμές τους. Σε κανά μήνα ίσως που να έχουν ησυχάσει κάπως τα πράγματα ή μετά από μια εξόρμηση προσφορών.

Πάντως μια αλυσίδα σαν το mediamarkt έχει περιθώρια ελιγμών σε διάφορες κατηγορίες προϊόντων και θα τα αξιοποιήσει στο μέλλον. Πολλά εξαρτώνται και από τις "αντιστάσεις" των πολλών ανταγωνιστών τους. Να δούμε και ο Κωτσόβολος, με τα Dixxons από πίσω, τι θα κάνει. Και το πλάισιο κτλ.

----------


## Dust

οποιος πηγε μηπως μπορει να μου πει αν εκτος απο games για PS2 και XBOX,διαθετουν και παιχνιδια για gamecube??Kαι αν ναι εχει μεγαλη γκαμα ή λιγα πραγματα?

----------


## HellV1L

> Ετσι πρέπει να κάνουμε.
> Αυτός το έχει Χ €, εσύ μου το δίνεις Χ-1 ;


ρε παιδια αυτη η τακτικη υπαρχει εδω και χρονια... τωρα την ανακαλυψατε?

----------


## sculper

> Και να προσθέσω: και ενημερωμένος σχετικά με τα δικαιώματα του ως καταναλωτή.
> 
> Π.χ. αν λέει ο νόμος ότι δικαιάσαι τα χρήματά σου πίσω αν επιστρέψεις το προϊόν μέσα σε Χ μέρες και το κατάστημα επιμένει ότι πρέπει να πάρεις κάτι άλλο και δεν επιστρέφει χρήματα, δεν πρέπει με κανένα τρόπο να το δεχτείς.


θυμάσαι ποιός νόμος είναι????

αριθμό η ΦΕΚ ???

----------


## giorgosc61

Πήγα και γω σήμερα και βρήκα ένα πραγματικά μικρό φορητό:
Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M6453G
Επειδή προσπάθησα να το βρω μέσω Internet δεν υπάρχει αλλού στην ελλάδα.
Βρήκα specifications στο:
http://www.mediaonline.de/shop/produ...595_5000.13016

Κοστίζει 999 ευρώ στο Media Markt με 1χρόνος εγγύηση η οποία αν πάθει κάτι πρώτα το βλέπουν οι τεχνικοί της Media Markt και μετά στην αντιπροσωπεία (αυτό δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλό). Η τιμή χωρίς τσάντα μεταφοράς.
Μου έκανε εντύπωση μια και ήταν το μικρότερο που έχω δει εκτός από ένα Sony που είχε 2500 ευρώ.
Βάρος μόλις 2.3 Κg και πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά, μικρές διαστάσεις 332 x 32 - 35 x 233 mm (BxHxT) και 14 WXGA οθόνη. Το σκέφτομαι...αλλά με προβληματίζει ότι θα προτιμούσα να αγόραζα φορητό από μαγαζί όπου υπάρχει και η άμεση επαφή με τον πωλητή και όχι το χάος ενό πολυκατστήματος.

----------


## sdikr

Σαν τιμή είναι πολύ καλό,  με χαλάει ο 1 χρόνος εγγυηση, γιατί συνήθως έχουν 2 ή 3 χρόνια

---με βλέπω να κατεβαίνω αθήνα  :Razz:

----------


## giorgosc61

Περισσότερα για τον συγκεκριμένο φορητό:
http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/home/...o_m_6453g.html

----------


## tdel

> σίγουρα δεν είναι πιο έξυπνοι όμως λειτουγούν εντελώς διαφορετικά απο εμάς. Παίρνεις για παράδειγμα κάτι και διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν σου κάνει ή δεν σου αρέσει τέλος πάντων , το επιστρέφεις πίσω (μέσα σε διάστημα δύο εβδομάδων περίπου) χωρίς αιτιολογία και παίρνεις πίσω τα χρήματά σου και όχι πιστωτικό όπως δίνουν εδώ κάτι ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ κλπ.


Μισό λεπτό, γιατί εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα, όπως βλέπω και από άλλα μηνύματα.

Βρισκόμαστε στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο πλαίσο που καθορίζει την πολιτική αγορών και τις σχέσεις επιχείρησης-καταναλωτή. Δεν παίζει ρόλο αν το μαγαζί λέγετε "Ο Μήτσος & ο Κομπιούτορας", "Ο Χανς ο κατσαβιδάκιας" ή "Πλαίσιο". Και στις τρεις περιπτώσεις, αν π.χ. δεν μείνεις ευχαριστημένος από το προϊόν, μπορείς να το επιστρέψεις. Δεν υπάρχουν μα και μου, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το δεχτούν πίσω και α) να το αντικαταστήσουν με άλλο, ή β) να σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματά σου. Διαβάστε τη σχετική νομοθεσία.

Επιειδή πολλοί μιλάνε για το Πλαίσιο:

α) έχει τις ακριβότερες τιμές σε αρκετά προϊόντα, όπως παρατηρώ το τελευταίο εξάμηνο (προσωπικά παραδείγματα: κοίταζα ένα PDA HP, ακριβότερο κατά 40 ευρώ, μια οθόνη EIZO, 50 ευρώ ακριβότερη, ένα πολυμηχάνημα HP, 30 ευρώ ακριβότερο... με όσα χρήματα γλίτωσα -δόξα και τιμή στο skroutz- πήρα το USR 9108!)
β) έχω επιστρέψει στο κεντρικό τους κατάστημα στην Αθήνα προϊόν που δεν χρησιμοποίησα, η υπάλληλος αρνήθηκε να μου επιστρέψει χρήματα και απλά της αράδιασα τη σχετική νομοθεσία και ζήτησα τον υπεύθυνο... πήρα τα χρήματά μου σε dt
γ) έχω επιστρέψει στο κεντρικό τους κατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη ποντίκι που δεν με βόλεψε (το χρησιμοποίησα γύρω στις 10 μέρες, ήταν το νέο της Logitech με scroll pad, καταπληκτικό αλλά δεν μπορούσα να ξεμάθω από την ευκολία του middle click) και πήρα άλλο

Απλά, όταν οι άλλοι σε κοιτάνε σαν όρθιο ευρώ, πρέπει να είσαι ενημερωμένος και αποφασισμένος, όχι πρόβατο.

----------


## tdel

> 14άρα μάρκα μέκαψες TV 18 Ευρώ!!!





> Και νομίζεις ότι μόλις την βάλεις στην πρίζα δεν θα πάρει φωτιά και να σου κάψει καί όλες τις άλλες συσκευές που δεν είναι πίσω από προστασία;



Έχεις την εντύπωση πως ακριβές μάρκες, δεν χρησιμοποιούν καθοδικούς και τροφοδοτικά από τα ίδια φασονατζίδικα της Κίνας; Άσε, γιατί έχω ανοίξει κάποιες "ανώνυμες" συσκευές και κάποιες άλλες ευρωπαϊκές "επώνυμες" και έχω φρίξει.Εξαίρεση αποτελούν λίγες μάρκες-αστέρια, στις οποίες βγάζω το καπέλο, όπως η Bang & Olufsen (τα χρυσοπλήρωσα, αλλά α) ο "απόλυτος" σχεδιασμός και β) κρατάνε δεκαετίες, εξαιρετική απόδοση).

----------


## charly13

> Βρισκόμαστε στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο πλαίσο που καθορίζει την πολιτική αγορών και τις σχέσεις επιχείρησης-καταναλωτή. Δεν παίζει ρόλο αν το μαγαζί λέγετε "Ο Μήτσος & ο Κομπιούτορας", "Ο Χανς ο κατσαβιδάκιας" ή "Πλαίσιο". Και στις τρεις περιπτώσεις, αν π.χ. δεν μείνεις ευχαριστημένος από το προϊόν, μπορείς να το επιστρέψεις. Δεν υπάρχουν μα και μου, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το δεχτούν πίσω και α) να το αντικαταστήσουν με άλλο, ή β) να σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματά σου. Διαβάστε τη σχετική νομοθεσία.
> 
> Επιειδή πολλοί μιλάνε για το Πλαίσιο:
> 
> β) έχω επιστρέψει στο κεντρικό τους κατάστημα στην Αθήνα προϊόν που δεν χρησιμοποίησα, η υπάλληλος αρνήθηκε να μου επιστρέψει χρήματα και απλά της αράδιασα τη σχετική νομοθεσία και ζήτησα τον υπεύθυνο... πήρα τα χρήματά μου σε dt
> γ) έχω επιστρέψει στο κεντρικό τους κατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη ποντίκι που δεν με βόλεψε (το χρησιμοποίησα γύρω στις 10 μέρες, ήταν το νέο της Logitech με scroll pad, καταπληκτικό αλλά δεν μπορούσα να ξεμάθω από την ευκολία του middle click) και πήρα άλλο



Μετά όμως ο επόμενος πελάτης που θα αγοράσει το συγκεκριμένο mouse kai δει ότι είναι χρησιμοποιημένο θα αρχιζει να φωνάζει ότι του δίνουν μεταχειρισμένο hardware.


Προφανώς τα λεφτά σου δεν τα πήρες πίσω επειδή τους <αράδιασες> την σχετική νομοθεσία αλλά επειδή είναι πολιτική του Πλαισίου μες το κατάστημα να μην υπάρχουν φασαρίες ...
Εάν ήθελε το Πλαίσιο μπορούσε να σου πει ότι αφού ξέρεις τόσο καλά τους νόμους δεν στο αλλάζω και φέρε μου απόφαση δικαστηρίου για να στο αλλάξω.Ακραία και απίθανη περίπτωση αλλά την γράφω για να δεις την λογική.

----------


## tdel

Τα γεγονότα που ακολουθούν, είναι ασυμβίβαστα:

α) το Πλαίσιο, ήταν υποχρεωμένο να δεχτεί την επιστροφή από τη νομοθεσία
β) αν πουλάνε μεταχειρισμένα προϊόντα, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το δηλώνουν, ώστε να το γνωρίζει ο πελάτης (όπως και το κάνουν, στο stock house)&#183; επιλογή σου αν θα το αγοράσεις

Αυτό που παραθέτεις, είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της νοοτροπίας που θέλουν να περάσει: "να, είμαστε οι καλοί, τα παίρνετε ακριβότερα αλλά αν βρεθεί ένας που ξέρει τι του γίνεται, πάμε με τα νερά του, εξάλλου οι πολλοί είναι πρόβατα".

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει κοινοτικό κεκτημένο και η σχετική νομοθεσία έχει δημοσιευτεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τη γνωρίζεις και να την εφαρμόζεις. Δεν υφίσταται το "φέρε μου απόφαση δικαστηρίου, για να στο αλλάξω". Ο ραγιαδισμός, πέθανε.


Κάτι σχετικό με τις εγγυήσεις (το βλέπω το split να έρχεται): δεν μπορούν να σου δίνουν 1 χρόνο εγγύηση για τον FSC που κοιτάς, giorgosc61. Υποχρεωτικά, έχει 2 χρόνια εγγύηση.

----------


## charly13

> Τα γεγονότα που ακολουθούν, είναι ασυμβίβαστα:
> 
> α) το Πλαίσιο, ήταν υποχρεωμένο να δεχτεί την επιστροφή από τη νομοθεσία
> β) αν πουλάνε μεταχειρισμένα προϊόντα, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το δηλώνουν, ώστε να το γνωρίζει ο πελάτης (όπως και το κάνουν, στο stock house)· επιλογή σου αν θα το αγοράσεις


 Για σκέψου κάτι αγοράζεις κάτι ποντίκι,φορητό,κινητό κ.τ.λ το οποίο κοστίζει 15€ τους το επιστρέφεις μεταχειρισμένο και αυτοί πρέπει να το βάλουν στο stock house με τιμή 10€ σου φαίνεται λογικό;




> Αυτό που παραθέτεις, είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της νοοτροπίας που θέλουν να περάσει: "να, είμαστε οι καλοί, τα παίρνετε *ακριβότερα* αλλά αν βρεθεί ένας που ξέρει τι του γίνεται, πάμε με τα νερά του, εξάλλου οι πολλοί είναι πρόβατα".


Μα δεν σου βάζει κανείς το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο για να αγοράσεις από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα, ενώ γνωρίζεις οτι είναι ακριβότερο, επιλογή σου είναι.

----------


## NaGR

> Κάτι σχετικό με τις εγγυήσεις (το βλέπω το split να έρχεται): δεν μπορούν να σου δίνουν 1 χρόνο εγγύηση για τον FSC που κοιτάς, giorgosc61. Υποχρεωτικά, έχει 2 χρόνια εγγύηση.


πολύ σωστή αυτή η παρατήρηση αν και εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που δίνουν μόνο 1 χρόνο, όχι γιατί στην ΕΕ είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγύηση 2 χρόνων, αλλά γιατί η FSC δίνει η ίδια 2 χρόνια πανευρωπαική εγγύηση.
Αν ήμουν η εν λόγω εταιρία θα το θεωρούσα δυσφήμιση προιόντων εκτός και αν εν γνώσει μου έδινα χαμηλότερη ποιότητα οπότε ...

----------


## giorgosc61

> πολύ σωστή αυτή η παρατήρηση αν και εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που δίνουν μόνο 1 χρόνο, όχι γιατί στην ΕΕ είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγύηση 2 χρόνων, αλλά γιατί η FSC δίνει η ίδια 2 χρόνια πανευρωπαική εγγύηση.
> Αν ήμουν η εν λόγω εταιρία θα το θεωρούσα δυσφήμιση προιόντων εκτός και αν εν γνώσει μου έδινα χαμηλότερη ποιότητα οπότε ...


Και γω αυτό ξέρω για τη διετή εγγύηση, αλλά δεν το πολυέψαξα να ρωτήσω τον υπάλληλο γιατί δεν έχει διετή μια και γινόταν ψιλοχαμός σήμερα...κάθε ταμείο 30 τουλάχιστον άτομα αναμονή...γι'αυτό και δεν πήρα τίποτα αλλά έκανα απλώς "ιχνηλάτηση". Όπως και αυτό που μου φάνηκε παράξενο ήταν που θα το ελέγξουν αυτοί πριν το στείλουν αντιπροσωπεία το οποίο με φόβησε λίγο μια και αφ'ενός δεν θα ήθελα να μου σκαλίζει μηχάνημα 999 ευρώ ο τεχνικός του service του μαγαζιού σε σύγκριση με τον εξειδικευμένο(θέλω να πιστεύω) της αντιπροσωπείας.

Πιστεύω πάντως ότι μπορείς να τα παζαρέψεις όλα τα παραπάνω περί εγγύησης ή τσάντας δώρου ειδικά αν αναφέρεις τη λέξη "ανταγωνισμός" και ότι το βρήκα αλλού πιο φτηνά.

----------


## ktakis

> θυμάσαι ποιός νόμος είναι????
> 
> αριθμό η ΦΕΚ ???


Όχι, δεν ήμουν καν σίγουρος αν υπάρχει τέτοιος νόμος, το ανέφερα χάρην παραδείγματος.

Όμως ο tdel παραπάνω φαίνεται να ξέρει καλύτερα.

----------


## tdel

> Για σκέψου κάτι αγοράζεις κάτι ποντίκι,φορητό,κινητό κ.τ.λ το οποίο κοστίζει 15€ τους το επιστρέφεις μεταχειρισμένο και αυτοί πρέπει να το βάλουν στο stock house με τιμή 10€ σου φαίνεται λογικό;
> 
> 
> Μα δεν σου βάζει κανείς το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο για να αγοράσεις από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα, ενώ γνωρίζεις οτι είναι ακριβότερο, επιλογή σου είναι.



Δεν πρέπει να σε νοιάζει αν είναι λογικό ή όχι. Καπιταλισμό θέλουμε, καπιταλισμό εισπράτουμε! Είναι το "ρίσκο" που παίρνει μια επιχείρηση. Καταλαβαίνω που το πας και είναι χαρακτηριστικός ο ελληνικός τρόπος σκέψης: όσα προλάβουμε να αρπάξουμε σήμερα. Κανένας απολύτος σχεδιασμός, τραγική διαχείριση επιχειρηματικών "κινδύνων". Τα νούμερα στο τέλος της χρονιάς να βγαίνουν σωστά και δεν μας νοιάζει τι θα γίνει στο ισοζύγιο στο τέλος της δεκαετίας, όπως δουλεύουν όλες οι σοβαρές επιχειρήσεις στο εξωτερικό. 

Πάντως, αν θέλεις την προσωπική μου άποψη, αν δεν τίθονται ζητήματα υγιεινής (π.χ. δεν θα αγόραζα μεταχειρισμένη χημική τουαλέτα!), δεν βρίσκω κακό να αγοράζει κάποιος φτηνότερα κάτι που δεν θέλει ένας άλλος. Τα δισκοπωλεία με βινύλια, ζουν δεκαετίες με ανάλογες συνθήκες. Ομοίως, κι εγώ αν έβρισκα το εν λόγω ποντίκι (και το ήθελα) σε άριστη κατάσταση και στα 2/3 της ονομαστικής τους αξίας, θα το αγόραζα, όπως έχω αγοράσει φακούς για τη φωτογραφική μου μηχανή, από αμερικανική επιχείρηση που "ξεφορτώνουν" την παλιότερη πραμάτεια τους φωτορεπόρτερ, στο 1/3 της αρχικής αξίας. Σε*άριστη* κατάσταση.

Τέλος, για το "πιστόλι στον κρόταφο": δεν μίλησα ποτέ για "επιβεβλημένη" αγορά. Βρήκα το προϊόν, το πήρα, δεν μου έκανε, το επέστρεψα, πήρα άλλο. Απλό. Το σχόλιό μου, είχε στόχο αυτό που είπε σε κάποιο παιδί ένας υπάλληλος ("εδώ πληρώνεις εγγύηση" και "όνομα" και λοιπές φαιδρότητες, λες και δεν βγήκαν από το ίδιο ταϊβανέζικο φασονατζίδικο).

Αν αλλάξουμε οικονομικό σύστημα... το ξανασυζητάμε.  :Smile:

----------


## tdel

Παιδιά, ΟΛΕΣ οι απαντήσεις υπάρχουν πάντα στη σελίδα της ΕΕ. Για το θέμα μας:

http://europa.eu.int/comm/consumers/


π.χ.


Η προστασία των καταναλωτών στην ΕΕ: Δέκα βασικές αρχές


Εκεί θα βρείτε συνοπτικά για τα δύο έτη από την ημερομηνία αγοράς, τι γίνεται το πρώτο εξάμηνο κ.λπ.

Επίσης, μη φοβάστε να καλέσετε στο (δωρεάν) *00 800 6 7 8 9 10 11*. Ακόμη κι αν δεν γνωρίζει το άτομο στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής *ακριβώς* αυτό που ζητάτε (π.χ. ένα "στραβάδι"  είναι αδύνατο να θυμάται άμεσα το ποσοστό φόρου εισαγωγής για εισαγωγή ανυψωτικών για γεωργική χρήση από την Αυστραλία), σίγουρα θα σας παραπέμψει στο σωστό μέρος, ή θα βάλει κάποιον αρμόδιο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας (στο προηγούμενο παράδειγμα -που δεν υπάρχει φόρος- στη βάση δεδομένων TARIC υπάρχουν τα πάντα αναλυτικά).

----------


## BlindG

Χρήσιμα τα links!!
Το θέμα με τις επιστροφές όμως είναι λίγο περίπλοκο....

----------


## mrwireless

> ...Προσωπικά τη μποϋκοτάρω μετά από αυτό που αποκαλύφθηκε σχετικά με το DRM software στα audio CD της Sony-BMG.


Εγω τους εχω γραμμενους πανω απο δεκαετια - τα τελευταια κατορθωματα της ΣΟΝΥ Ελλας:

Το γνωστο μικρο notebook των 1.3 κιλων (βλεπε και συγκριτικο με αλλα αντιστοιχου μεγεθους στο νεο περιοδικο Τ3) μεχρι προσφατα ηταν διαθεσιμο μονο σε ενα SONY Center (νομιζω στο Χαλανδρι) για καπου 2500-2600 ευρα - ετσι τουλαχιστο ελεγε η ιδια η ΣΟΝΥ 
Φαινεται οτι καποια στιγμη εκλεισαν συμφωνια με την Οκταμπιτ, καθοτι το εν λογω μηχανημα εμφανιζεται στο σταντ της εταιριας στη Κομντεξ...διαφοροι που κλεινουν παραγγελια μεσω Πλαισιου (σε τιμη περιπου 2200 ευρα, και αφου εχουν πληρωσει προκαταβολη) μαθαινουν ξαφνικα οτι η τιμη που θα πληρωσουν αυξηθηκε στα 2500+ αυτη τη βδομαδα...επιπλεον, το ιδιο μηχανημα πουλιεται την Παρασκευη στο MediaMarkt 2099 (!!!) ευρα...το Σαββατο ομως η τιμη εχει γινει 2599 ευρα.. το καταστημα λεει οτι δεν ειχε γινει λαθος και οσοι προλαβαν το πηραν στη σωστη τιμη...για τα επιπλεον 500 ευρα και τι μεσολαβησε, καμμια πειστικη εξηγηση...

Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας...





> .. Την φωτογραφική μου (panasonic Lz-2) που αγόρασα πριν ένα μήνα από το Technixx.gr με 280 E + 10 E μεταφορικά, την είχαν 350E.




Εχεις ακουσει γα τη BIANE Α.Ε.? 

Κοντευουν να εξαφανισουν την Πανασονικ απο την Ελληνικη αγορα...εγω περιμενω να φερει το MediaΜarkt την FX-9, αν οι τιμες ειναι αναλογα ακριβες, θα παρω απ'εξω...

----------


## octap

Αυτό με τις επιστροφες δεν ισχύει και στα CD-DVD μουσικής, βίντεο, παιχνιδιών κτλ ?
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (έχω να πατήσω χρόνια) στα καταστήματα τύπου metropolis κάπου γράφουν ότι δεν δέχονται επιστροφες. Είναι νόμιμο αυτό επειδή και μόνο στο δηλώνουν?
Στην Αγγλία (HMV κτλ) ισχύουν κανονικά οι επιστροφές. ("δεν μου αρέσει, δεν το θέλω", και σου επιστρέφουν τα χρήματα ή πέρνεις κάτι άλλο), και αυτό το εκτιμάς. Ακόμα και ο πιο τζαπατζής κάποια στιγμή θα αγοράσει κάτι, σαν ένδειξη εκτίμισης-σεβασμού...

----------


## Lord_British

> εγω περιμενω να φερει το MediaΜarkt την FX-9, αν οι τιμες ειναι αναλογα ακριβες, θα παρω απ'εξω...


Απιστευτη μηχανη.Την αγορασα για φιλο απο τη Γερμανια και εμεινα εντυπωσιασμενος.

Φιλικα και sorry για το offtopic.

----------


## n!ckk

> Αυτό με τις επιστροφες δεν ισχύει και στα CD-DVD μουσικής, βίντεο, παιχνιδιών κτλ ?
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (έχω να πατήσω χρόνια) στα καταστήματα τύπου metropolis κάπου γράφουν ότι δεν δέχονται επιστροφες. Είναι νόμιμο αυτό επειδή και μόνο στο δηλώνουν?


  :Offtopic: Δεν ξέρω αν είναι νόμιμο, αλλά ξέρω ότι για να πάρω *εγώ* ανοιγμένο CD/DVD από μαγαζί θα πρέπει να *με* πληρώσουν...  :Exclamation:  (είμαι ...μανιακός με τα δισκάκια)

Έτσι επιστέφουμε σε αυτό που επισήμανε ο tdel :



> Τα γεγονότα που ακολουθούν, είναι ασυμβίβαστα:
> 
> α) το Πλαίσιο, ήταν υποχρεωμένο να δεχτεί την επιστροφή από τη νομοθεσία
> β) αν πουλάνε μεταχειρισμένα προϊόντα, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το δηλώνουν, ώστε να το γνωρίζει ο πελάτης (όπως και το κάνουν, στο stock house)· επιλογή σου αν θα το αγοράσεις


Μπορώ να καταλάβω και τις δύο πλευρές του νομίσματος: Από τη μία ως καταναλωτής θέλω να έχω το δικαίωμα επιστροφής *και* να παίρνω *μη* μεταχειρισμένα προϊόντα, από την άλλη αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για μια εταιρεία...

Στο πλαίσιο μία φορά μου συνέβη το εξής: επέστρεψα (μέσα σε 24 ώρες από την αγορά, αν θυμάμαι καλά) ένα DVD recorder διότι "έπαιζε" πολύ το tray όταν ήταν ανοιγμένο... Μετά από μια άκαρπη συζήτηση με τον τεχνικό του στυλ "-μια χαρά είναι" "-όχι, παίζει πολύ" "-δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό" "-όχι, δεν είναι το φυσιολογικό του να είναι τόσο χαλαρό" ζήτησα τον προϊστάμενο. Το άλλαξε *αμέσως*, αλλά βάζοντάς το *στη θέση ενός καινούριου*, αχρησιμομοποίητου (?) το οποίο έβγαλε από το -μη σφραγισμένο- κουτί του και μου το έδωσε. Προφανώς με θεώρησε στριμμένο και δεν ασχολήθηκε παραπάνω...  :Mad: 

Το θέμα είναι τι έγινε με τον επόμενο αγοραστή... Μάλλον πόνταρουν στο γεγονός ότι το 90% των αγοραστών είναι άσχετοι και το πάσαραν σε άλλον. Ούτε που κάθισαν να το κοιτάξουν τεχνικά. Αυτό, ασφαλώς, με βάζει σε σκέψεις για το αν άλλα προϊόντα της ίδιας αλυσίδας που αγόρασα ή θα αγόραζα έχουν ανοιχτεί και χρησιμοποιηθεί σε παρόμοια περιστατικά.

Υ.Γ. Σαφώς προτιμώ τα *σφραγισμένα* προϊόντα και αν είναι χαλασμένα πριν την αγορά να στέλνονται αμέσως πίσω στην αντιπροσωπεία για αντικατάσταση με *καινούρια* - αυτό είναι το ιδανικό για τον καταναλωτή. Δυστυχώς, δεν το βρίσκει κανείς αυτό πάντα.

----------


## pk33

Τα πράγρματα είναι απλά. Όσοι έχουν πάει στην Αγγλία ξέρουν ότι το θέμα των επιστροφών το έχουν λύσει....ε επιτέλους ας αρχίσει να αντιγράφει η Ελλάδα τους υπόλοιούς Ευρωπαίους

----------


## dhmk

Κάτι που πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη μας είναι ότι η αύξηση του ανταγωνισμού στην αγορά θα αναγκάσει μακροπρόθεσμα τις διάφορες αλυσίδες να ασκήσουν πιέσεις στους προμηθευτές τους να μειώσουν και αυτοί το ποσοστό κέρδους κυρίως με στόχο να αυξήσουν την κατανάλωση και να διευρύνουν την αγορά.

Προφανώς οι φθηνότερες τιμές του MediaMarkt στη Γερμανία (όπως ανεφέρθηκε από άλλους) δεν οφείλονται μόνο στο γεγονός οτι εκεί το κατάστημα έχει αποφασίσει να πουλάει με μικρότερο  κέρδος. Φυσικά όταν έρχεται κανείς σε μια άλλη χώρα λαμβάνει υπόψη του τη κατάσταση που επικρατεί εκεί. Αν προμηθεύεται προϊόντα από τους ντόπιους προμηθευτές τότε επηρεάζεται από αυτό το γεγονός όπως και οι ανταγωνιστές του.

Επίσης, και σε προϊόντα δικής του εισαγωγής, είτε τα προσαρμόζει σε αντιστοιχία άλλων ανταγωνιστικών προϊόντων της ίδιας κατηγορίας είτε τα χρησιμοποιεί σε διάφορες στρατηγικές προσφορών για να "ξυπνήσει"... κοιμισμένα καταναλωτικά πάθη.

----------


## tdel

> Εγω τους εχω γραμμενους πανω απο δεκαετια - τα τελευταια κατορθωματα της ΣΟΝΥ Ελλας:
> 
> Το γνωστο μικρο notebook των 1.3 κιλων (βλεπε και συγκριτικο με αλλα αντιστοιχου μεγεθους στο νεο περιοδικο Τ3) μεχρι προσφατα ηταν διαθεσιμο μονο σε ενα SONY Center (νομιζω στο Χαλανδρι) για καπου 2500-2600 ευρα - ετσι τουλαχιστο ελεγε η ιδια η ΣΟΝΥ 
> Φαινεται οτι καποια στιγμη εκλεισαν συμφωνια με την Οκταμπιτ, καθοτι το εν λογω μηχανημα εμφανιζεται στο σταντ της εταιριας στη Κομντεξ...διαφοροι που κλεινουν παραγγελια μεσω Πλαισιου (σε τιμη περιπου 2200 ευρα, και αφου εχουν πληρωσει προκαταβολη) μαθαινουν ξαφνικα οτι η τιμη που θα πληρωσουν αυξηθηκε στα 2500+ αυτη τη βδομαδα...επιπλεον, το ιδιο μηχανημα πουλιεται την Παρασκευη στο MediaMarkt 2099 (!!!) ευρα...το Σαββατο ομως η τιμη εχει γινει 2599 ευρα.. το καταστημα λεει οτι δεν ειχε γινει λαθος και οσοι προλαβαν το πηραν στη σωστη τιμη...για τα επιπλεον 500 ευρα και τι μεσολαβησε, καμμια πειστικη εξηγηση...
> 
> Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Έχεις δει τις τιμές του Sony Style για την ελληνική αγορά; Ε, ρε... γλέντια οικογένεια!


[άσχετο: δεν θα αγόραζα compact μηχανή με το flash σε λάθος θέση]

----------


## knikos

Επειδή βλέπω ότι αρκετοί δε ξέρουν να διεκδικήσουν ή δε θέλουν να προστατέψουν τα δικαιώματά τους ως καταναλωτές παραθέτω τα εξής:

 1. Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία Οδηγία 1999/44/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου, της 25ης Μαΐου 1999, σχετικά με ορισμένες πτυχές της πώλησης και των εγγυήσεων καταναλωτικών αγαθών

ΠΡΑΞΗ

Οδηγία 99/44/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου, της 25ης Μαΐου 1999, σχετικά με ορισμένες πτυχές της πώλησης και των εγγυήσεων καταναλωτικών αγαθών.
ΣΥΝΟΨΗ

Η οδηγία αφορά τη νόμιμη εγγύηση και τις εμπορικές εγγυήσεις.

Η έννοια της νόμιμης εγγύησης περιλαμβάνει κάθε νομική προστασία του αγοραστή από ελαττώματα των αγορασθέντων προϊόντων, που απορρέει απευθείας από το νόμο ως αποτέλεσμα της σύμβασης. Η οδηγία ορίζει κατά τον τρόπο αυτό την αρχή της συμμόρφωσης του προϊόντος προς τους όρους της σύμβασης.

Η έννοια της εμπορικής εγγύησης, αντίθετα, προϋποθέτει την εκδήλωση της βούλησης ενός ατόμου, του εγγυητή, ο οποίος αυτοκαθίσταται υπεύθυνος για ορισμένα ελαττώματα. Η οδηγία δεν χρησιμοποιεί την ορολογία της νομικής και εμπορικής εγγύησης. Ο όρος &#171;εγγύηση&#187; καλύπτει μόνο τις εμπορικές εγγυήσεις που ορίζονται ως εξής: &#171;κάθε ανάληψη υποχρέωσης εκ μέρους του πωλητή ή του παραγωγού προς τον καταναλωτή, χωρίς επιπλέον επιβάρυνση, για επιστροφή του καταβληθέντος τιμήματος, αντικατάσταση, επισκευή ή φροντίδα καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο του αγαθού σε περίπτωση που το καταναλωτικό αγαθό δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρονται στη δήλωση της εγγύησης ή στη σχετική διαφήμιση&#187;.

Καταναλωτικό αγαθό θεωρείται κάθε ενσώματο κινητό πράγμα, εκτός από:

    * τα αγαθά τα οποία πωλούνται στα πλαίσια αναγκαστικής εκτέλεσης ή με άλλο τρόπο από δικαστική αρχή&#183;
    * το νερό και το φυσικό αέριο όταν δεν είναι συσκευασμένα προς πώληση σε περιορισμένο όγκο ή καθορισμένη ποσότητα&#183;
    * την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.

Τα κράτη μέλη μπορούν να εξαιρέσουν από αυτό τον ορισμό τα μεταχειρισμένα αγαθά που πωλούνται σε δημόσιους πλειστηριασμούς όταν ο καταναλωτής έχει τη δυνατότητα να συμμετάσχει αυτοπροσώπως στην πώληση.

Αντιθέτως, η οδηγία εφαρμόζεται στις συμβάσεις προμήθειας καταναλωτικών αγαθών τα οποία πρόκειται να κατασκευαστούν ή να παραχθούν.

Τα καταναλωτικά αγαθά πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνα προς τους όρους της σύμβασης πώλησης.
Τα καταναλωτικά αγαθά τεκμαίρονται σύμφωνα προς τους όρους της σύμβασης, εφόσον κατά την παράδοσή τους στον καταναλωτή:

    * ανταποκρίνονται στην περιγραφή που έχει γίνει από τον πωλητή και έχουν τις ιδιότητες του αγαθού εκείνου που ο πωλητής είχε παρουσιάσει στον καταναλωτή ως δείγμα ή υπόδειγμα&#183;
    * είναι κατάλληλα για τις χρήσεις για τις οποίες προορίζονται συνήθως τα αγαθά του ιδίου τύπου&#183;
    * είναι κατάλληλα για κάθε ειδική χρήση την οποία επιζητεί ο καταναλωτής και την οποία γνωστοποίησε στον πωλητή κατά τη στιγμή της σύναψης της σύμβασης, ο δε πωλητής την αποδέχθηκε&#183;
    * η ποιότητα και οι επιδόσεις τους είναι ικανοποιητικές λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη φύση του αγαθού και τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του πωλητή, του παραγωγού ή του αντιπροσώπου του σχετικά με αυτά.

Ο πωλητής ευθύνεται έναντι του καταναλωτή για κάθε έλλειψη συμμόρφωσης η οποία υπάρχει κατά τη στιγμή της παράδοσης του αγαθού στον καταναλωτή και εκδηλώνεται εντός δύο ετών από τη στιγμή αυτή, εκτός εάν, κατά τη στιγμή της σύναψης της σύμβασης πώλησης, ο καταναλωτής γνώριζε ή δεν μπορούσε ευλόγως να αγνοεί την έλλειψη της συμμόρφωσης.

Ο πωλητής δεν ευθύνεται όταν το αγαθό δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του παραγωγού ή του αντιπροσώπου του όταν αποδεικνύει:

    * ότι δεν γνώριζε και δεν μπορούσε ευλόγως να γνωρίζει τη σχετική δήλωση&#183;
    * ότι διόρθωσε τη σχετική δήλωση κατά τη στιγμή της πώλησης του αγαθού&#183;
    * ότι η απόφαση για την αγορά δεν μπορούσε να επηρεαστεί από τη σχετική δήλωση.

Η έλλειψη συμμόρφωσης που απορρέει από κακή εγκατάσταση του καταναλωτικού αγαθού εξομοιούται με έλλειψη συμμόρφωσης προς τους όρους της σύμβασης, όταν η εγκατάσταση αποτελεί μέρος της σύμβασης πώλησης του αγαθού και έχει πραγματοποιηθεί από τον πωλητή ή υπ' ευθύνη του. Τούτο ισχύει εξίσου όταν το αγαθό, το οποίο προοριζόταν να εγκατασταθεί από τον καταναλωτή, εγκαταστάθηκε από τον καταναλωτή, η δε κακή εγκατάσταση οφείλεται σε παράλειψη των οδηγιών εγκατάστασης.

Η έλλειψη συμμόρφωσης, η οποία εκδηλώνεται εντός έξι μηνών από την παράδοση, τεκμαίρεται ότι υφίσταται κατά την παράδοση, εκτός εάν:

    * αποδειχθεί το αντίθετο&#183;
    * το τεκμήριο αυτό είναι ασυμβίβαστο με τη φύση των αγαθών ή τη φύση της έλλειψης συμμόρφωσης.

Όταν μια έλλειψη συμμόρφωσης επισημαίνεται στον πωλητή, ο καταναλωτής έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει από αυτόν:

    * είτε την επισκευή του αγαθού είτε τη δωρεάν αντικατάστασή του εντός εύλογης προθεσμίας και χωρίς σημαντικές δυσχέρειες για τον καταναλωτή&#183;
    * είτε ανάλογη μείωση του τιμήματος είτε την ακύρωση της σύμβασης, εάν η επισκευή και η αντικατάσταση του αγαθού αποδεικνύονται αδύνατες ή δυσανάλογες, ή εάν ο πωλητής δεν χρησιμοποίησε άλλο τρόπο αποζημίωσης εντός εύλογης προθεσμίας ή χωρίς σημαντικές δυσχέρειες για τον καταναλωτή.

Η ακύρωση της σύμβασης δεν είναι δυνατή όταν η έλλειψη συμμόρφωσης είναι ασήμαντη.

Όταν θεμελιώνεται ευθύνη του τελικού πωλητή έναντι του καταναλωτή λόγω έλλειψης συμμόρφωσης που απορρέει από πράξη ή παράλειψη του παραγωγού ή προγενέστερου πωλητή εντασσομένου στην ίδια αλυσίδα συμβάσεων ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου μεσάζοντος, ο τελικός πωλητής έχει το δικαίωμα να στραφεί κατά παντός υπευθύνου. (Βλ. παρακάτω στις &#171;Συναφείς πράξεις&#187; την οδηγία για την άμεση ευθύνη του παραγωγού σε περίπτωση ελαττωματικών προϊόντων.)

Η (εμπορική) εγγύηση, δεσμεύει νομικά τον πωλητή ή παραγωγό που την προσφέρει σύμφωνα με τους όρους που ορίζονται στο έγγραφο της εγγύησης και στη σχετική διαφήμιση. Η εγγύηση πρέπει να επισημαίνει ότι ο καταναλωτής έχει τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα και να καθορίζει σαφώς ότι αυτά τα δικαιώματα δεν θίγονται από την εγγύηση. Η εγγύηση πρέπει να προσδιορίζει σε απλή και κατανοητή γλώσσα το περιεχόμενο της εγγύησης και τα ουσιαστικά στοιχεία που απαιτούνται για την ενεργοποίηση της εγγύησης, και κυρίως τη διάρκεια και την εδαφική της έκταση καθώς και το όνομα και τη διεύθυνση του εγγυητή.

Εφόσον το ζητήσει ο καταναλωτής, η εγγύηση του παραδίδεται εγγράφως ή σε άλλο σταθερό μέσο. Το κράτος μέλος στο οποίο το καταναλωτικό αγαθό διατίθεται στο εμπόριο μπορεί να επιβάλει στο έδαφός του να συντάσσεται η εγγύηση σε μία ή περισσότερες επίσημες γλώσσες της Κοινότητας.

Η μη συμμόρφωση της (εμπορικής) εγγύησης στις διατάξεις της οδηγίας δεν επηρεάζει την εγκυρότητά της και ο καταναλωτής μπορεί να απαιτήσει την τήρησή της.

Οι συμβατικές ρήτρες ή συμφωνίες που συνάπτονται με τον πωλητή και οι οποίες καταργούν ή περιορίζουν, άμεσα ή έμμεσα, τα δικαιώματα που παρέχονται στον καταναλωτή βάσει της παρούσας οδηγίας δεν δεσμεύουν τον καταναλωτή.

Τα κράτη μέλη μπορούν να θεσπίζουν αυστηρότερες διατάξεις, σύμφωνες με τη Συνθήκη, προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσουν ένα υψηλότερο επίπεδο προστασίας του καταναλωτή.

http://europa.eu.int/smartapi/cgi/sga_doc?smartapi!celexapi!prod!CELEXnumdoc&lg=el&numdoc=31999L0044&model=guichett

 2. Γενικότερα δικαιώματα του πολίτη
http://www.europa.eu.int/youreurope/...zens/home.html

 3. Νόμος 2251/1994 (ΦΕΚ 191 Α΄/ 1994)
http://www.efpolis.gr/_database/docu...itefile-19.doc

 4. Case Study στο ΗΑCShop
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25511

----------


## knikos

Από φορητούς θυμάται κανείς άλλα μοντέλα και τιμές στο MediaMarkt εκτός από το fujitsu των 14";

----------


## iron_gr

> Έχεις την εντύπωση πως ακριβές μάρκες, δεν χρησιμοποιούν καθοδικούς και τροφοδοτικά από τα ίδια φασονατζίδικα της Κίνας; Άσε, γιατί έχω ανοίξει κάποιες "ανώνυμες" συσκευές και κάποιες άλλες ευρωπαϊκές "επώνυμες" και έχω φρίξει.Εξαίρεση αποτελούν λίγες μάρκες-αστέρια, στις οποίες βγάζω το καπέλο, όπως η Bang & Olufsen (τα χρυσοπλήρωσα, αλλά α) ο "απόλυτος" σχεδιασμός και β) κρατάνε δεκαετίες, εξαιρετική απόδοση).


 Για πες και καμιά άλλη μάρκα-αστέρι, γιατί η Bang & Olufsen παράγει High-End προϊόντα και έτσι η ποιότητα κάθε άλλο παρά καλή μπορεί να είναι!

----------


## BlindG

εεεεε.... συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή έχω δει και δουλέψει μηχανήματα Bang & Olufsen, η πείρα μου λέει το εξής

design: 10/10
ποιότητα υλικών/κατασκευής: 3-4/10

Οι τύποι πουλάνε μούρη με διακόπτες αφής αλλά από μέσα, τα υλικά και τα κυκλώματα θυμίζουν Fischer-Price κατασκευές. Τουλάχιστον αυτές δεν προσπαθούσαν να κοροιδέψουν τα μικρά παιδάκια...

Εάν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφέρω παραδείγματα....

----------


## nibbler

Πάντως οι τιμές στο Ιταλικό site τους για ψηφιακές φωτογραφικές δεν είναι καθόλου
φθηνές.Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα ίσως.

http://compraonline.mediaworld.it/we...0000&langId=-1

----------


## BeholderX

Είδα σε ένα διαφημιστικό της MediaMarkt μια  *plasma Gericom 42'' στα 999 ευρώ.*

Λέει τίποτα ή είναι για πέταμα εντελώς ?

----------


## dhmk

*Εξελίξεις.* Τελικά το Πλαίσιο άλλαξε την τιμή του DVD RECORDER της SONY (RDRHX710) από 549 στα 489 που το βρήκα στην MediaMarkt. Φαίνεται ότι μας διαβάζουν. Μήπως πρέπει βρε παιδιά να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να βελτιώσουμε τους τιμοκαταλόγους τους;

Το shop21 εξακολουθεί, όμως, να κοιμάται το ύπνο του δικαίου στα 549 και να μας λέει ότι μας κάνει και εκπτωση... 150 ευρώ. Κούνια που τους κούναγε...

----------


## aesir

> Μήπως πρέπει βρε παιδιά να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να βελτιώσουμε τους τιμοκαταλόγους τους;


Μήπως πρέπει να διώξουν τα άχρηστα άτομα που έχουν στις πωλήσεις και στην τεχνικη υποστήριξη;  :Very Happy:

----------


## knikos

Δέστε και αυτό αν θέλετε για σύγκριση: http://www.mediamarkt.de/multimedia-...mp_kw48_08.pdf
Εδώ τι γίνεται με τα laptops στη MediaMarkt;

----------


## pk33

δείτε και το ηλεκτρονικό τους κατάστημα, www.mediaonline.de

----------


## tzanerman

@BeholderX
Φιλε μπηχολντερ, περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα, εγω ομως προσωπικα δεν θα εδινα χρηματα για τηλεοραση πλασμα. Τα προβληματα τους ειναι περισσοτερα απο τα καλα τους. Ριξε μια ματια, αν δεν το εχεις ηδη κανει, σε σχετικα νηματα εδω στο φορουμ.

----------


## agos

Μπές στο www.mediamarkt.com και δες από τα τοπικά sites (π.χ. της Ιταλίας) τις τιμές. Ελπίζω να μην είναι εδώ ακριβότερα...

----------


## agos

Ένα είναι το Laptop. Sony Vaio VGN-T2XPS. Ολίγον τσουχτερό βέβαια, ακόμα και για τα mediamarkt αλλά...

----------


## Saganos

Πετάχτηκα κι εγώ μέχρι το Media Markt.
Δεν μου άρεσε σαν κατάστημα. Θυμίζει Carrefour.
Οι τιμές καθόλου καλές. Πήγα για το EIZO s1910 και το χαν ...5 ευρώ ακριβότερα από το ήδη ακριβό Πλαίσιο. 665 έναντι 660. Σε παραγγελία από εξωτερικό έχει ως και 530 (χωρίς ίσως μια 0 pixel/6μηνο εγγύηση).
Επίσης κακές τιμές σε άγραφα dvd και ανυπαρξία ποκιλίας σε κάρτες τύπου SD, MMC.
3 στα 3 (από τα πράγματα/κατηγορίες που μ' ενδιέφεραν) ήταν απογοήτευση.
Επίσης στο κάτω όροφο που κάποιοι έκαν έρευνα αγοράς για ψυγεία κλπ. άκουσα να λένε ότι οι τιμές είναι ακριβές.

Ψιλοχάζεψα τις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις που έλεγαν "περι ανταγωνισμού", "τρεμουν τα άλλα καταστήματα" κλπ.
ΚΟΥΡΑΦΕΞΑΛΑ.
Αν και χλωμο το βλέπω να έχουν συνεννοηθεί μεταξύ τους τα διάφορα καταστήματα (όπως αποδεδειγμένα συμβαίνει με αλυσίδες supermarkets) δεν βλέπω να απολαμβάνουμε τα καλά του ανταγωνισμού και ζημιωμένος βγαίνει πάλι ο καταναλωτής.

Ολιγοπώλιο=Μονοπώλιο

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξαναπάω ποτέ στο Media Markt...

----------


## manoulamou

Δυστυχως το μεγεθος της ελληνικης αγορας δεν επιτρεπει σπουδαιες διαφορες στις τιμες.
Εντελως ευκαιριακα σε πολυ περιορισμενα τεμαχια ή/και σε προϊοντα παλαιας εσοδειας,
κοινως μονο για ξεστοκαρισμα βγαινουν καποιες σκοτωμενες προσφορες.
Μονο στα on-line καταστηματα ισως πετυχει καποιος καλυτερες τιμες αε καινουργια προϊοντα.
Αλλοιως κυνηγαει τις διαφορες των 5, 10 ευρω το πολυ.

----------


## Slammer

Μετα και τη δική μου επίσκεψη, θα συμφωνήσω με τον saganos. Οί τιμές είναι "κανονικές". τιποτε το ιδιαίτερο και η ποικιλία  στα normal πλαίσια, χωρίς να χτυπά στο χωρο των υπολογιστών, σε ότι  αφορά τη ποικιλία προιόντων το Πλαίσιο, ενώ οι τιμές είναι σαφώς ακριβώτερες από το eshop (για παράδειγμα). 

Μερικές τιμές (όχι προσφορές) που σημείωσα ειναι, Plextor 716 (99), κάρτα PCI για 4 USB (19), Plextor 740 (69), USB Flash 1 GB (99), USB blutooth (όχι αυτο της προσφοράς, 24.99), 20 σε 1 Flash Reader (22)

Βεβαια οι τιμές των προιόντων που βρίσκονται σε προσφορά είναι χαμηλή, αλλά δεν βρήκα απολύτως τιποτα διαθέσιμο, αφου τα είχαν σηκώσει όλα......
Μακροπρόθεσμα, μόλις περάσει η φούρια των πρώτων ημερών, το βλέπω να δουλεύει με το φυλλάδιο προσφορών, όπως και άλλες αλυσίδες στον χωρο.....

----------


## fork

> εεεεε.... συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή έχω δει και δουλέψει μηχανήματα Bang & Olufsen, η πείρα μου λέει το εξής
> 
> design: 10/10
> ποιότητα υλικών/κατασκευής: 3-4/10
> 
> Οι τύποι πουλάνε μούρη με διακόπτες αφής αλλά από μέσα, τα υλικά και τα κυκλώματα θυμίζουν Fischer-Price κατασκευές. Τουλάχιστον αυτές δεν προσπαθούσαν να κοροιδέψουν τα μικρά παιδάκια...
> 
> Εάν θέλετε μπορώ να αναφέρω παραδείγματα....


Πράγματι. Ως κάτοχος B&O μπορώ να συνυπογράψω... έχω βαρεθεί να την πηγαίνω στο service. Βέβαια είναι πάνω από 20 ετών.

----------


## Navigator

Ετοιμάζουν καινούργιο MediaMarkt δυτικά τώρα, στη διαστάυρωση λεωφόρου Θηβών και Καβάλας

----------


## Tem

να δούμε πότε θα φτιάξουν και την ιστοσελίδα τους γιατί μόνο _στο ήρθε η ώρα μας_ μείναμε. Και σιγά δηλαδή να μην ήρθε η ώρα μας να αγοράσουμε και καλά από εκεί. Αγοράζουμε και από αλλού με τις ίδιες τιμές

----------


## Boromir

Μα καλά! γιατί ανοίξαν ολόκληρο κατάστημα οι Γερμανοί χωρίς να ανταγωνίζονται σθεναρά τις ελληνικές αλυσίδες; Μήπως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει; Δεν είναι λογικό...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Αυτό που συμβαίνει το είπαν και άλλοι προηγουμένως. Βάζει σε απίθανη προσφορά τρία-τέσσερα προϊόντα με σκοπό αφενός να προσελκύσει κόσμο στο κατάστημα και αφετέρου να "φτάξει κλίμα" ότι ειναι φθηνότερο. Ο κόσμος δεν ψάχνει όσο πρέπει, δυστυχώς.

----------


## BadCluster

Πήγα στα εγκαίνεια και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ενθουσίασαν οι τιμές σε σχέση με το Πλαίσο.
Τα e-shop είναι πιο φθηνά και δεν βλέπω στο σύντομο μέλλον να αγοράζω κάτι απο το Media Markt...

εκτός και αν κάνουν πραγματικά προσφορές μιας και πιο πολύ διαφήμιση έκαναν παρά τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Dimis

οπως έχουμε ξαναπεί απλά θέλουν μερίδιο της αγοράς...
2-3 κράχτες προσφορές στην είσοδο να σου μένουν ως πρώτη εντύπωση και έγινε η δουλειά...

----------


## Corto

... να πω επίσης ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε εταιρεία ψηφιακών φωτογραφικών μηχανών (και καθόλου αγαπημένη μου) η οποία μόλις διαπίστωσε ότι ορισμένα από τα προϊόντα της τα πουλούσαν ΚΑΤΩ από την τιμολογιακή τους τιμή, τα απέσυρε ΑΜΕΣΩΣ. Μπορεί βραχυπρόθεσμα να φαίνεται ότι αυτό δεν εξυπηρετεί τον καταναλωτή. Σε βάθος χρόνου όμως και αφού έχω βρεθεί και από τις 2 πλευρές, πιστεύω ότι οι συνθήκες υγιούς ανταγωνισμού πάντα είναι προς όφελος. Τι να κάνω την "φούσκα" ή "κράχτη" όταν το κόστος θα μετακυληθεί στα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα?

----------


## Slammer

> να δούμε πότε θα φτιάξουν και την ιστοσελίδα τους γιατί μόνο _στο ήρθε η ώρα μας_ μείναμε. Και σιγά δηλαδή να μην ήρθε η ώρα μας να αγοράσουμε και καλά από εκεί. Αγοράζουμε και από αλλού με τις ίδιες τιμές


Σιγά μη φιάξουν πλήρες site..... Θα βάζουν μόνο τις προσφορές του φυλλαδίου...
Ο Σκοπός είναι να δείς τα προιόντα προσφορών και να πας στο μαγαζί, μπορεί να ψιλομπαίνουν μέσα σε αυτά τα προιόντα, αλλά όλο κάτι ακόμα θα πάρεις, και έτσι όχι μόνο θα ρεφάρουν τη χασούρα αλλα θα κερδίσουν και τα αναμενόμενα..... :Whistling: 

Με το πλήρες site επίσης, θα έχουν όλοι την ευκαιρία να ελέγξουν τις τιμές σε όλα τα προιόντα και αυτό δεν θα είναι πολύ ευχάριστο.....

----------


## gadgetakias

Οπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Slammer δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξουν ολοκληρωμένο site.

Είναι τυχαίο ότι καμία μεγάλη αλυσίδα ηλεκτρικών δεν έχει site ολοκληρωμένο;

Σαν τον κλάδο της πληροφορικής δεν υπάρχει κανένας τόσο εύκολα συγκρίσιμος..

----------


## Tem

> Σιγά μη φιάξουν πλήρες site..... Θα βάζουν μόνο τις προσφορές του φυλλαδίου...
> Ο Σκοπός είναι να δείς τα προιόντα προσφορών και να πας στο μαγαζί, μπορεί να ψιλομπαίνουν μέσα σε αυτά τα προιόντα, αλλά όλο κάτι ακόμα θα πάρεις, και έτσι όχι μόνο θα ρεφάρουν τη χασούρα αλλα θα κερδίσουν και τα αναμενόμενα.....
> 
> Με το πλήρες site επίσης, θα έχουν όλοι την ευκαιρία να ελέγξουν τις τιμές σε όλα τα προιόντα και αυτό δεν θα είναι πολύ ευχάριστο.....


μάλλον κάτι σαν τη σελίδα του Praktiker θα γίνει.

----------


## odd

πήγα και εγώ σήμερα. Δηλαδή με τράβηξε ένας φίλος που θελε Mp3 player.

Τίποτα το σημαντικό. Μέχρι στιγμής το e-shop γενικά είναι αξεπέραστο στις τιμές. Και δεν νομίζω να το ξεπεράσει το mediamarkt το οποίο είναι απλά ένα praktiker των ηλεκτρονικών. Οι περισσότερες τιμές είναι ίδιες με αλλού και κάποιες άλλες είναι τσιμπημένες. Και φυσικά κάποιοι κράχτες.

Αλλά ποντάρει στο ψυχολογικό. Πχ έβλεπες κάτι κάμερες υπολογιστών, όπου τις είχαν πετάξει (μέσα στα κουτιά τους βέβαια) μέσα σε ένα τεράστιο καλάθι που γραφε "προσφορά" και νόμιζες πως είναι φτηνές. Ενώ είχαν την ίδια τιμή με ένα άλλο κατάστημα που τις είχε τοποθετημένες σε ράφι.

Για την ιστορία ψωνίσαμε ένα κινέζικο Mp3-player 512ΜΒ, με FM και ηχογράφιση ήχου 50€ απο το fnac στο mall.

----------


## BeholderX

> Αν τελικα΄το ΜΜ αποδειχτεί το ΙΚΕΑ των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών πολλοί θα είναι αυτοί που θα χάσουν τον ύπνο τους! Εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν ήθελαν οι επιπλάδες το τέρμα του 3 να μεταφερθεί στην περιοχή του ΙΚΕΑ για να μην το φτάνει ο κόσμος με το λεοφωρείο!


Οι τιμές ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπορούν να διαφέρουν και πάρα πολύ από τα λοιπά καταστήματα του χώρου, πλην των προσφορών, που πραγματικά αξίζουν.

Ο σκοπός τους είναι να δημιουργήσουν ένα σημείο πώλησης, γνωστό και με εύκολη πρόσβαση, ώστε να πάρουν μέρος της πίτας. Και με τον κόσμο που είδα (ζευγάρια, μαμάδες, χαζομπαμπάδες κτλ) σίγουρα θα πάρουν μεγάλο μέρος. Μου θύμησε και μένα τα IKEA και τον χαμό που γίνεται τα Σάββατα. Αν πας εκεί, κάτι θα πάρεις, ιδίως αν δεν είσαι ενημερωμένος. Παρατρίχα να πάρω και εγώ ένα *stand-alone DVD recoder*, λόγω εμφανισιακά χαμηλής τιμής (ένα *LG* στα 139 ευρώ, και ένα *Lite-On* στα 119). Πάντως συγκρατήθηκα, είπα να ψάξω πρώτα τα χαρακτηριστικά τους  :Whip: 

Επίσης έχουν πλήθος καλωδίων (video/audio), όλες τις σχετικές μελλοντικές μου αγορές θα τις κάνω από εκεί όσον αφορά το θέμα, και όχι από καταστήματα κέντρου και περιφέρειας που τα χρεώνουν όσο θέλουν.

Η plasma Gericom 42 (999 ευρώ) που πήγα να δω δεν μου γέμισε το μάτι, αλλά όταν την έχεις πλάι πλάι με τα μεγαθήρια, και κάτι να έλεγε πραγματικά, είναι δεδομένο ότι θα θαφτεί συγκριτικά. Εντυπωσιακές οι plasma 55'', όπως και η τιμή τους (12,000 ευρώ !!!)

Αυτό που μου έκανε *πολύ άσχημη εντύπωση* ήταν οι 2 security στην είσοδο του MediaMarkt, οι οποίοι συνομιλούσαν μεταξύ τους αρκετά δυνατά και με όχι κόσμιo τρόπο ή λόγια.

----------


## Tem

πάντως τα έπιπλα του ΙΚΕΑ τα βρίσκεις μόνο στο ΙΚΕΑ ,ενώ τα είδη του ΜΜ σχεδόν σε όλα τα αντίστοιχα καταστήματα. Επομένως το ΜΜ είναι κάτι σαν PRAKTIKER

----------


## tdel

> Πράγματι. Ως κάτοχος B&O μπορώ να συνυπογράψω... έχω βαρεθεί να την πηγαίνω στο service. Βέβαια είναι *πάνω από 20 ετών*.



Εχμ... να το σχολιάσω; Μήπως η ΔΕΗ την "φρόντισε" κατάλληλα, αργά και βασανιστικά;  :Smile: 


[Αν την πηγαίνεις στο επίσημο service, είμαι* πολύ* περίεργος για το τι σου λένε κάθε φορά που παρουσιάζεται βλάβη.]

----------


## tdel

> Αυτό που συμβαίνει το είπαν και άλλοι προηγουμένως. Βάζει σε απίθανη προσφορά τρία-τέσσερα προϊόντα με σκοπό αφενός να προσελκύσει κόσμο στο κατάστημα και αφετέρου να "φτάξει κλίμα" ότι ειναι φθηνότερο. Ο κόσμος δεν ψάχνει όσο πρέπει, δυστυχώς.



Δεν είδες τη δημοσκόπηση στο in.gr; Ένας στους τρεις μόνο ψάχνει πριν να αγοράσει! Υπήρχε βέβαια και η γελοία επιλογή του στυλ "δεν έχω χρόνο/δεν το ψάχνω αλλά είμαι απαιτητικός", που μεταφράζεται σε "αν είναι σαραντάρης ο πωλητής και υπερτιμολογημένο το προϊόν, θα είναι καλό".

----------


## JoeBar

> Δεν είδες τη δημοσκόπηση στο in.gr; Ένας στους τρεις μόνο ψάχνει πριν να αγοράσει! Υπήρχε βέβαια και η γελοία επιλογή του στυλ "δεν έχω χρόνο/δεν το ψάχνω αλλά είμαι απαιτητικός", που μεταφράζεται σε *"αν είναι σαραντάρης ο πωλητής και υπερτιμολογημένο το προϊόν, θα είναι καλό"*.


Καλό!  :Laughing:

----------


## chrand

*Το φαινόμενο Media Markt ξεφούσκωσε απότομα. Το "The Mall" προκαλεί ακόμη ενδιαφέρον*

Η κόντρα των προσφορών το επόμενο πεδίο ανταγωνισμού των αλυσίδων

Τελικά οι καταναλωτές δεν αυξήθηκαν. Ο αριθμός παρέμεινε ίδιος και η αύξηση των υπερκαταστημάτων στα Β. Προάστια της Αθήνα και κυρίως στην περιοχή Αμαρουσίου, απλά τους διαίρεσε.

*Μια βδομάδα μετά το εντυπωσιακό άνοιγμα της Media Markt και από το ρεπορτάζ που κάναμε, η κίνηση έχει περιοριστεί τουλάχιστον κατά 70%. Χαμηλές τιμές υπάρχουν μόνο σε ορισμένα ήδη - Κινέζικής προέλευσης και άγνωστης φίρμας, ενώ τα επώνυμα είδη που προσφέρονταν  σε χαμηλές τιμές τις πρώτες μέρες, τώρα έχουν επιστρέψει στις κανονικές τιμές. Στα ταμεία που δεν μπορούσες να περιμένεις από το συνωστισμό, σήμερα (Παρασκευή βράδυ ) ήταν σχεδόν χωρίς πελάτες.*
Λίγο παρακάτω στο The Mall η κίνηση ήταν σαφώς μεγαλύτερη, αφού η γεωγραφία του χώρου μπορεί να καλύψει πολλά ελεύθερα αυτοκίνητα, ενώ ο προαστιακός, έχει πολύ περπάτημα. Η πρώτη εντύπωση μπαίνοντας στο τεράστιο εμπορικό κέντρο, είναι μια μπόχα πολυκοσμίας, καθώς ίσως δεν αερίζεται ικανοποιητικά ο χώρος, με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί επισκέπτες να μιλούν για αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα.

Το τεράστιο εμπορικό κέντρο Carrefour - Sanyo και Jumbo που βρίσκεται επίσης στο Μαρούσι επί της Κηφισίας, τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει μειωμένη κίνηση πάνω από 50%. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στα ανταγωνιστικά εμπορικά κέντρα κατά μήκος της Κηφισίας έως τον Ν. Ερυθραία, τα οποία Παρασκευή βράδυ ήταν άδεια.

Από τη Δευτέρα - μέσω του Κυριακάτικου Τύπου - όλες οι αλυσίδες ( Media Markt, Κωτσόβολος, Πλαίσιο, Γερμανός, Ηλεκτρονική Αθηνών, Carrefour ) θα βομβαρδίσουν τους καταναλωτές με προσφορές επώνυμων ειδών - αλλά περιορισμένου αριθμού - τα οποία θα αποτελέσουν τους κράχτες προϊόντα, τα οποία στην περίπτωση της Κωτσοβολος κατα τη διάρκεια των εγκαινίων του "The Mall", εξαντλήθηκαν σε πολύ μικρότερο χρόνο από ότι πρακτικά θα δικαιολογούσε ο αριθμός τους.  Τέτοια φαινόμενα λοιπόν παραπλάνησης, ή αίσθησης παραπλάνησης των καταναλωτών, θα είναι συχνά μαζί με το γαϊτανάκι των προσφορών, που ξεκινούν οι αλυσίδες, για να μοιράσουν τον μη αυξανόμενο αριθμό καταναλωτών. 

http://www.greekmoney.gr/MEDIA_MARKT_THEMALL_101205.htm

----------


## Dimis

Κοινώς μας δουλεύουν όλοι!!

----------


## Gothic

Κοινώς να πάνε στο γερο-διάολο και το online shopping να είναι καλά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## New Bee

Όταν μιλάμε για ακριβά πράγματα, η μοναδική λύση παραμένουν οι αγορές μέσω Internet. Οι διαφορές είναι τέτοιες που δε δικαιολογούν κανένα επίπεδο "προσωπικής εξυπηρέτησης" και "ιδιαιτεροτήτων της ελληνικής αγοράς". Όταν π.χ. εγώ αγόρασα το home cinema μου από technikdirekt και tsn-de στην τιμή των 4000 ευρώ, ενώ εδώ τα ίδια πράγματα κόστιζαν πάνω από 6000, τότε με συγχωρείτε, αλλά και ο ίδιος ο αδερφός μου να τα πούλαγε, εγώ πάλι απ'έξω θα τα έπαιρνα.

Αναφέρω ειδικά το hi-end και τα συστήματα home cinema που ξεφεύγουν λίγο απ'το entry-level, επειδή εκεί η κατάσταση είναι πολύ χειρότερη απ'ότι στο hardware και στα φτηνότερα ηχοσυστήματα. Αν επισκεφτείτε καταστήματα hi-end θα φρίξετε με τις τιμές. Σχετικές συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει και στο http://www.avforum.gr, ουκ ολίγες φορές. Π.χ., ποια είναι η φτηνότερη τιμή που μπορεί να βρει κανείς στην Ελλάδα ένα 10μετρο καλώδιο DVI-HDMI της Oehlbach ?

----------


## theochem

> Τέτοια φαινόμενα λοιπόν παραπλάνησης, ή αίσθησης παραπλάνησης των καταναλωτών, θα είναι συχνά μαζί με το γαϊτανάκι των προσφορών, που ξεκινούν οι αλυσίδες, για να μοιράσουν τον μη αυξανόμενο αριθμό καταναλωτών.


Είναι γεγονός ότι όλες αυτές οι προσφορές είναι ιδιαίτερα δελεαστικές  :Simpson Homer:  Καθόμουν και κοίταζα σήμερα τα φυλλάδια που είχαν βάλει στις εφημερίδες γεμάτα από προσφορές :HaHa:   και μου ρχοταν να κάνω επιδρομή στα μαγαζιά.
 :Worthy:  Επικράτησε η ψυχραιμία(και η συνε'ιδηση του καταναλωτή) που χρειάζεται να ψάξει αρκετά προτού πάει να αγοράσει. Ας είναι καλά το διαδίκτυο  :Computing:  και τα ποδια μου :Podium:

----------


## theochem

> Παιδιά, ΟΛΕΣ οι απαντήσεις υπάρχουν πάντα στη σελίδα της ΕΕ. Για το θέμα μας:
> 
> http://europa.eu.int/comm/consumers/
> 
> 
> π.χ.
> 
> 
> Η προστασία των καταναλωτών στην ΕΕ: Δέκα βασικές αρχές
> ...


Πήγα στο αρχείο pdf και βρήκα την παρατήρηση αυτή στο κάτω μέρος της πρώτης σελίδας:

_1 Σημαντική παρατήρηση νομικού περιεχομένου:
Το παρόν έγγραφο προορίζεται αποκλειστικά για σκοπούς πληροφόρησης και δεν αποτελεί επίσημη καθοδήγηση από την Επιτροπή για την ερμηνεία της νομοθεσίας ή των πολιτικών της ΕΕ._

Ξέρει κανείς τι εννοεί;

----------


## New Bee

> [Ι]Το παρόν έγγραφο προορίζεται αποκλειστικά για σκοπούς πληροφόρησης και δεν αποτελεί επίσημη καθοδήγηση από την Επιτροπή για την ερμηνεία της νομοθεσίας ή των πολιτικών της ΕΕ.[/I]
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι εννοεί;


Να σου πω τί εννοεί: Ότι τη νομοθεσία την ερμηνεύει όπως θέλει όποιος έχει τα φράγκα. Στο avforum.gr έγινε ολόκληρη ιστορία σχετικά με το αν η Sanyo Ελλάδας έχει το δικαίωμα να μην παρέχει service στους projectors που έχουν αγοραστεί από άλλη χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Στάλθηκαν γράμματα στη Sanyo Ευρώπης, ΓΓ καταναλωτή κτλ. Το συμπέρασμα ? Όλοι κάνουν τον Κινέζο. Η Sanyo (και η κάθε Sanyo) Ελλάδας ερμηνεύει κατά πως θέλει τη νομοθεσία και ΔΕΝ καλύπτει με εγγύηση τους projectors που έχουν αγοραστεί π.χ. από Γερμανία. Τρέχα τώρα εσύ να βρεις το δίκιο σου...

----------


## cosmos

*Αποποίηση ευθύνης:* Όσα γράφω παρακάτω αποτελούν "ερμηνεία" ενός νόμου από έναν πολίτη άσχετο με νομικά... Απευθυνθείτε σε αρμόδιους επαγγελματίες για ορθές απαντήσεις!

Συμφωνώ με tdel και cnikos περί προστασίας καταναλωτή. Από όλα τα χρήσιμα links του τελευταίου θα μείνω στο σχετικό Ν. 2251/94  με τις τροποποιήσεις του εδώ -> http://www.efpolis.gr/_database/docu...itefile-19.doc

Ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος, ειδικά για πωλήσεις από απόσταση, έχει το άρθρο 4 του νόμου αυτού. Χωρίς να είμαι νομικός, τα ακόλουθα σημεία χρίζουν ενδιαφέροντος:
- παράγραφος 2στ)
- παράγραφος 5
- παράγραφος 8
- *παράγραφος 10*, η οποία ορίζει ότι:
_... Σε κάθε σύμβαση από απόσταση ο καταναλωτής έχει το δικαίωμα να υπαναχωρήσει αναιτιολογήτως μέσα σε δέκα (10) εργάσιμες ημέρες από την ημερομηνία παραλαβής του αγαθού ή όπως υπηρεσίας, αν δεν συμφωνήθηκε μακρότερη προθεσμία, επιστρέφοντας το αγαθό στην αρχική του κατάσταση. Αποκλείεται η επιβάρυνσή του με δαπάνη άλλη από τα έξοδα επιστροφής.

Για την άσκηση του δικαιώματος αυτού η προθεσμία των δέκα (10) ημερών αρχίζει, για τα αγαθά, από την παραλαβή όπως και, για όπως υπηρεσίες, από την παραλαβή των εγγράφων που ενημερώνουν τον καταναλωτή ότι έχει συναφθεί η σύμβαση.

Στην περίπτωση που ο προμηθευτής δεν έχει εκπληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 9 (όπως λ.χ. να παρέχεται στον καταναλωτή σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης και σε χωριστό έντυπο υπόδειγμα υπαναχώρησης), η προθεσμία υπαναχώρησης είναι τρίμηνη. Εάν εντός της προθεσμίας των τριών μηνών παρασχεθούν οι εν λόγω πληροφορίες, ο καταναλωτής θα διαθέτει από τη στιγμή αυτή την προθεσμία υπαναχώρησης που προβλέπεται στο πρώτο εδάφιο. Σε περίπτωση άσκησης του δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης από τον καταναλωτή κατά τα ανωτέρω, ο προμηθευτής υποχρεούται να επιστρέψει τα καταβληθέντα από τον καταναλωτή ποσά εντός τριάντα (30) ημερών.

Εάν ο καταναλωτής ασκήσει το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης, κοινοποιεί το γεγονός αυτό εγγράφως ή με άλλο σταθερό μέσο το οποίο τίθεται στη διάθεση του αποδέκτη και στο οποίο ο αποδέκτης έχει πρόσβαση.
_

Με απλά λόγια: το σύμπαν να διαλυθεί έχετε 10 μέρες από την παραλαβή του προϊόντος για να το επιστρέψετε (χρέωση μεταφορικών, αν υπάρχουν, δική σας), τελεία και παύλα. 10 μέρες κατ' ελάχιστον, με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο προμηθευτής σας έδωσε έντυπο-πρότυπο υπαναχώρησης. Γιατί αν δεν έδωσε, τότε οι 10 μέρες γίνονται 3 μήνες.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ακριβώς. Φίλος αγόρασε online κάτι κάρτες μνήμης και στο κουτί είχε έτοιμα συμπληρωμένα έντυπα για τυχόν επιστροφή/υπαναχώρηση. Ήταν οι κωδικοί της UPS για χρέωση παραλήπτη κλπ. Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση που το μετάνιωνε όλα τα έγγραφα ήταν εκεί.

Αυτά για όσους "φοβούνται" το ίντερνετ και προτιμούν την "προσωπική επαφή" με τον κάθε κανάγια. 

Υ.Γ. Χαχαχαχα! Πού τη θυμήθηκα αυτή τη λέξη..άκου κει κανάγια......χαχαχα

----------


## esquellot

* κανάγια* από το ισπανικό canalla=παλιάνθρωπος, αχρείος

----------


## BlindG

Οβελίξ, ήθελα να σου πω, ώραίο avatar!!! Ποιό έιναι?

Όσο για τους κανάγιες, κοίτα, υπάρχουν δύο παράμετροι
α) Οτι ισχύει για τα κανονικά μαγαζιά ισχύει και για τα online μόνο που στα online αμα σου βγούν απάτη, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα, ενώ στα άλλα μπορείς να πας και να σπικάρεις φωνήεντα.
β) Με ποιόν να τα βάλω εγώ που πλήρωσα την τρίτη σεζόν Dukes Of Hazzard στο amazon και δεν την πήρα ποτέ?

----------


## Οβελίξ

α) Tα σοβαρά online μαγαζιά δεν σου βγαίνουν ποτέ απάτη. Δεν ψωνίζουμε από το otinanai.shopping.com. 
β) Όσες φορές είχα προβλημα με το Amazon τους έστειλα ένα e-mail και λύθηκε. Μάλιστα κάποια παραγγελία (3 βιβλία) που καθυστέρησε πάρα πολύ, τους ειδοποίησα και την έστειλαν εκ νέου. Όταν παρέλαβα και την αρχική (κανα μηνα μετα, μάλλον ΕΛΤΑ μπέρδεμα) τους το είπα και απαντησαν "δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να τα επιστρέψετε, καλύτερα δωρίστε τα σε κανα charity ή δώστε τα σε έναν φίλο για να γνωρίσει και εκείνος την Amazon και μπλα μπλα μπλα...". Αλλη νοοτροπία φίλε. 

Υ.Γ. Το avatar είναι Airbus 330, British Midland, το G-WWBB. Το coyote που έχεις εσύ είναι απο τους αγαπημένους μου ήρωες. Μετά τον taz όμως :-)

----------


## BlindG

α) Δεν ψωνίζεις όμως ούτε από το οτιναναι μαγαζι!
β) Έλα που πλεον λένε οτι ουδεμια ευθύνη φέρουν αν τα ΕΛΤΑ είναι για τον... σουβλακογυρο !!!

Ο taz όμως δεν παθαίνει τίποτα και δεν σε κοιτάει με απίστευτες φυσιογνωμίες!
Αν έχεις σχέση (και ψάξιμο)  με το αντικείμενο γενικώς (αεροπλάνα-κινητήρες) και δε βαριέσαι,  pm γιατί ψάχνομαι ολίγον και εάν συνεχίσουμε εδώ θα βγούνε ρόπαλα και μπότες  :Razz:

----------


## pasas9

Παιζει η τιμη μεταξυ 43 45 ευρω ενω στο mediamarkt exei 69,99......
αυτο παει να πει προσαρμογη στα ελληνικα δεδομενα. :Thumbdown0:

----------


## Tem

> Παιζει η τιμη μεταξυ 43 45 ευρω ενω στο mediamarkt exei 69,99......
> αυτο παει να πει προσαρμογη στα ελληνικα δεδομενα.


υπερπροσαρμογή θα έλεγα :Very Happy:

----------


## odd

γιατί ρε παιδιά;; Ούτε καν.. 70!

----------


## mrsaccess

> γιατί ρε παιδιά;; Ούτε καν.. 70!


Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι θα σου δώσουν ένα λεπτό ρέστα;  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## andreasp

Ξεθαψα αυτο το thread.
"Ηρθε η ώρα σας" έλεγε το media markt.
Τι φαινετε τωρα, 2 χρονια μετά?

Το μαγαζάκι της γειτονιάς έχει καλύτερες τιμές απο το Media Markt! Αν εξαιρέσεις κάποια προιόντα κράχτη, σε ολα τα υπόλοιπα , ειναι απλά πανάκριβο!

----------


## 21century

Είναι γεγονός ότι με τις αλυσίδες και τον πόλεμο των καταστημάτων θα δημιουργηθούν ίσως συμμαχίες και θα επωφεληθούν οι καταναλωτές που ζητούν χαμηλές τιμές και το κυριότερο άψογο σέρβις και όχι παχιά λόγια. ΕΛπίζω ότι θα είναι πελατοκεντρικοί και δεν θα μας κοιτάζουν μόνο ως πορτοφόλι όπως συνέβαινε κάποτε...

----------


## kyriakos7

βασικα πανε πολλοι στα media markt αλλα πανω κατω εχει ιδιες τιμες με τους υπολοιπους.

----------


## Dimis32

> *Αποποίηση ευθύνης:* Όσα γράφω παρακάτω αποτελούν "ερμηνεία" ενός νόμου από έναν πολίτη άσχετο με νομικά... Απευθυνθείτε σε αρμόδιους επαγγελματίες για ορθές απαντήσεις!
> 
> Συμφωνώ με tdel και cnikos περί προστασίας καταναλωτή. Από όλα τα χρήσιμα links του τελευταίου θα μείνω στο σχετικό Ν. 2251/94  με τις τροποποιήσεις του εδώ -> http://www.efpolis.gr/_database/docu...itefile-19.doc
> 
> Ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος, ειδικά για πωλήσεις από απόσταση, έχει το άρθρο 4 του νόμου αυτού. Χωρίς να είμαι νομικός, τα ακόλουθα σημεία χρίζουν ενδιαφέροντος:
> - παράγραφος 2στ)
> - παράγραφος 5
> - παράγραφος 8
> - *παράγραφος 10*, η οποία ορίζει ότι:
> ...


Tώρα που είδα αυτό κάτι ανάλογο παίζει με την οn telecoms
Oμως αυτοί σου λένε πως οι 10 μέρες ξεκινάνε με την υπογραφή της σύνδεσης, στην περίπτωση τους όμως το σίγουρο είναι πως περνάνε παραπάνω από 10 μέρες μέχρι να δοκιμάσεις το προιόν τους.
Το σωστό δε θα ταν να είναι 10 μέρες μετά την *ενεργοποίηση* της σύνδεσης ; Η μήπως ισχύει το τελευταίο και δεν το έχω καταλάβει καλά;

Αν μπορεί κάποιος admin ας το μεταφέρει και στο forum της on!

----------


## hel

Πριν από λίγες ημέρες πήγα σε ένα νέο mediamarkt και διαπίστωσα ότι την φωτ. μηχανή που έψαχνα την είχε αρκετά ακριβότερα από τους άλλους. Όμως έχει πολλά προιόντα που δεν τα φέρνουν οι άλλοι και σε πολλές οικιακές συσκευές έχει καλύτερες τιμές.
Όπως και να χει ο ανταγωνισμός κάνει καλό.

----------


## Spanos

> Ξεθαψα αυτο το thread.
> "Ηρθε η ώρα σας" έλεγε το media markt.
> Τι φαινετε τωρα, 2 χρονια μετά?
> 
> Το μαγαζάκι της γειτονιάς έχει καλύτερες τιμές απο το Media Markt! Αν εξαιρέσεις κάποια προιόντα κράχτη, σε ολα τα υπόλοιπα , ειναι απλά πανάκριβο!


Κλασσικό παράδειγμα μεσογειακού ενθουσιασμού με γρήγορη εναλλαγή στην απογοήτευση. Κάποιοι πίστεψαν οτι ήρθαν οι γερμανοί στην Ελλάδα να προσφέρουν τη σωτηρία στους καταναλωτές πουλώντας προιόντα...χωρις κέρδος ή με ελάχιστο κέρδος. Έτσι ακριβώς κάποιοι περιμένουν τους Άραβες και τους νέους Κοσκωτάδες για να έχουν φτηνές τηλεπικοινωνίες :Wink: 


Η δικιά μου επειρία εδώ. Δύο modules μνήμης που τα είχε στο e-shop με 104€ τα βρήκα το MMarkt ...με 170€  :Whistle: 

Έλεος με τιμές μνημών SODIMM (ΜΜarkt πάνω απο 30€ διαφορά)

----------


## 21century

Ειναι γεγονός ότι αμα κάνεις έρευνα αγοράς -είναι στο χέρι μας- μπορούμε να δούμε το συμφέρον μας και όχι να αγοράζουμε γουρούνι στο σακί όπως παλιά. Από την άλλη πλευρά πολλά προιόντα αλλου΄τα βρίσκουμε φθηνότερα και αλλού ακριβότερα, αυτό εξαρτάται από τους προμηρθευτές αλλά και το κερδος που βάζουν. Είναι γνωστό ότι αν θέλουμε θα προστατευθούμε...

----------


## kostast1

Ετσι ειναι παιδια <έρευνα αγοράς>και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εμεις θα ειμαστε κερδισμενοι.....

----------


## Avesael

Πολλές φορές έχω δει ακριβότερα προιόντα στο Media Markt σε σχέση με αλλού.
Έχω δει όμως και πολύ πολύ φθηνότερα!

----------


## grphoto

Υπαρχει παντα μια λογικη στα μεγαλα καταστηματα, αν θελεις να εχεις κερδος αγοραζε τα προιοντα που εχουν στον καταλογο τους (εφοσον φυσικα καλυπτουν τις αναγκες σου). Αυτα ειναι οι κραχτες και αυτα αρκετες φορες πωλουνται κατω του κοστους.
Οσον αφορα ειδικα τα Mediamarkt οταν βλεπεται να ανοιγει καινουργιο καταστημα, τοτε εχετε 1 εβδομαδα καιρο να ψωνισετε σε χαμηλοτερες τιμες ακομα και απο τα αλλα MediaMarkt.
Απο κει και περα σε εξειδικευμενα ειδη (μνημες-καλωδια-διαφορα μικροπραγματακια) σιγουρα μπορειτε να βρειτε αλλου φθηνοτερα.
Ενα αλλο πραγμα στο οποιο ειναι μακρα του ανταγωνισμου τα Mediamarkt, ειναι η ποικιλια σα περισσοτερα ειδη, σε καθε ειδος μεσαιας ταξης (απο ξυριστικες μηχανες-φωτογραφικα-ηλεκτρικες σκουπες αλλα και τηλεορασεις, οθονες υπολογιστη ) εχει μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες γκαμες για να διαλεξεις.

Δεχθειτε και τις παρατηρησεις ενος ατομου που εχει δικο του καταστημα 14 χρονια, οποτε μπορει να δει καποια πραγματα απο αλλη σκοπια  :Wink:

----------


## kostas_1966

Σκρουτζαρετε.
Ειναι απλο & γρηγορο.
Καποιος πανω ειπε οτι ελπιζει τα καταστηματα να γινουν πελατοκεντρικα και να μη μας βλεπουν σαν πορτοφολια.Δεν το νομιζω να γινεται αυτο.Παραδειγμα:
Εστειλα e-mail σε 3 παραληπτες-οχι ταυτοχρονα μιας και ορισμενοι εχουν τυποποιημενη φορμα αποστολης-σχετικα με τη διαθεσιμοτητα ενος φορτιστη Ni-Mh της Ιαπωνικης Maha. (http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/view...?idProduct=422).
Οι παραληπτες της επιστολης μου ηταν οι κορυφαιοι για την Ελλαδα-σε οτι αφορα την online αποστολη τεχνολογιας-*ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ,E-SHOP,HARDSHOP*.
Δειτε,λοιπον,αποτελεσματα.
Το *Πλαισιο* απαντησε αμεσα (1-2 μερες).Με παρεπεμψε να κανω τηλεφωνικη παραγγελια στο γνωστο κεντρο τους (800-11....).LOL
To *e-shop* με αγνοησε παντελως,ηδη εχουν περασει 15 μερες απο τοτε...
Το *Hardshop* βρηκε την ευκαιρια-απο τη διευθυνση μου-να αρχισει να σπαμαρει διαφορα προιοντα του (newsletters τα ονομαζει),χωρις καν να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα unsuscribe (!).Φυσικα για την ταμπακιερα ουτε λογος.
Αυτα.
Κι ετσι αφηνουν το πεδιο ελευθερο στους ξενους ή στον "δικο μας" *Δησιο*  που ειναι ο μονος Εν Ελλαδι που διαθετει το συγκεκριμενο μαραφετι αλλά με τιμη "οσο γουσταρει".Φυσικα και δεν θα τον αφησω να μου μετατρεψει τα δολλαρια σε ευροπουλα (64.95 δολλαρια το εχει η maha,67 Ευρω θελει να το πουλησει ο Δησιος!).
Ας αναφωνησουμε λοιπον παρεα "Ζητω στην Ελληνικη την αγορα",yeeeehhh!
 :Thumb down:

----------


## 21century

Νομίζω ότι το παραπάνω αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα τα λέει όλα για το βάρος στην εξυπηρέτηση που δίνουν οι εταιρείες και τα πολυκαταστήματα και η εικόνα που περιγράφεις αντιπροσωπεύει και τους υπόλοιπους δεδομένου ότι τα ίδια έχω υποστεί κι εγώ και οι υπολοιποι εδώ μέσα. Το e-shop διαβάζω σε όλα τα φόρουμ μεγάλα παράπονα από παντού, ξεχωρίζει μόνο το Πλαίσιο και το play247 μέχρι στιγμής. ΟΙ υπόλοιποι άστα να πάνε αν και αλυσίδες όωπς μουλτιράμα κλπ εστιάζουν περισσότερο στο να δεις απο κοντά τα προιόντα.

----------


## alfa 156

ποιος νομιζετε οτι θα πληρωσει τα τεραστια εξοδα που εχουν ολα αυτα τα πολυκαταστηματα?
βαζουν 10 ειδη κραχτες και τα υπολοιπα λογικο ειναι να τα σφαζουν!
νομιζετε οτι ειναι φιλανθρωπικα ιδρυματα?
νομιζετε οτι την παροχη υπηρεσιων που παρεχουν ,την παρεχουν τσαμπα?
οτι πηγαινει ο καθε ασχετος εκει και απασχολει με τις ωρες το προσωπικο,ποιος θα τα πληρωσει ολα αυτα?
και να ειχε και την τεχνογνωσια το προσωπικο,να πω ενταξει,αλλα δυστυχως βαζουν ολους τους ασχετους γιατι οι σχετικοι πληρωνονται αρκετα παραπανω...
θα δειτε σε μερικα χρονια ντι θα γινει στην αγορα,θα μεινουν 3 αλυσιδες μεγαλες και ολα τα υπολοιπα θα ειναι μικρα μαγαζακια που θα καταφευγει ο κοσμακης ωστε να εξυπηρετητε γρηγορα,και  με τεχνογνωσια,να μπορει να  σε παρει ο πελατης και στο κινητο αν εχει προβλημα και να κανει την δουλεια του και ας πληρωσει την μνημη και 5 ευρω παραπνω...
αυτο λοιπον το ειδος της εξυπηρετησης δεν μπορει να την δωσει κανεναν eshop κανενα Media markt ...κανενασ κοτσοβολος κλπ...μονο ισως το πλασιο μπορει και κανει κατι αλλα και αυτο ειναι λιγο μπροστα στο χαος τον υπολογιστων,και με τετοια εξαπλωση που εχουν  παρει οι υπολογιστες τα τελευταια χρονια...

----------


## hercules_j

Αυτοί δεν ειναι φιλανθρωπικά Ιδρυματα αλλα κι'εγώ δεν ειμαι μ@λ@κ@$ να πάω να ψωνίζω από το "φαρμακείο" τους

----------


## Gordito

Στα μικρα μαγαζακια οι τιμες ειναι χαοτικα μεγαλυτερες, μην κοροιδευομαστε.
Σε συνθεση νεου υπολογιστη, μπορει να βγει 100-200€ ακριβοτερα... (οταν το budget ειναι 700-750 )

----------


## Jazzer

> Στα μικρα μαγαζακια οι τιμες ειναι χαοτικα μεγαλυτερες, μην κοροιδευομαστε.
> Σε συνθεση νεου υπολογιστη, μπορει να βγει 100-200€ ακριβοτερα... (οταν το budget ειναι 700-750 )


 :One thumb up: 
Και που να δεις σε μηχανάκια για power users, extreme gamers κλπ. δηλαδή άνω των 2.000 ευρώ, η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη.

----------


## dantouan

Δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να συγκρινουμε το Mediamarkt με το Πλαισιο η το Μultirama καθως αμεσοι ανταγωνιστες του ειναι οι αλυσιδες ηλεκτρικων ειδων (π.χ. Κωστοβολος, Ηλεκτρονικη Αθηνων) και σε καμμια περιπτωση τα pc-stores

----------


## Gordito

Σχετικα offtopic ηταν το παραδειγμα, αλλα ολα τα καταστηματα που ανεφερες εχουν κοινα προιοντα.

----------


## alfa 156

μου φαινεται βλεπετε το δεντρο και χανεται το δασος...
απο το μικρο μαγζακι θα εχεις πολυ καλυτερο θεωρητικο τουλαχιστον after sale service σε ενδεχομενο προβλημα,γρηγοροτερη εξυπηρετηση,και φυσικα πολυ καλυτερη και μεγαλυτερη τεχνογνωσια.διοτι εκει δεν μιλας με τον καθε υπαληλακο,μμιλας με καποιον που σιγουρα γνωριζει κατι παραπανω για να σε κατευθεινει αναλογα για μια αγορα που θα πεσει πιο κοντα στην αναγκη σου γιατι θα θελει να σε ξαναδει και αυριο αντιθετος με τα τεραστια πολυκαταστηματα..
που δεν του πολυνοιαζει κιολας!

ε και τι εγινε αν το πληρωσεις και 30 ευρω παραπανωκαι τα γλυτωσεις σε χρονο,και σε καλυτερη πληροφορηση ως προς το αντικειμενο που θα παρεις,αλλα και σε μια απαντηση σε καποια δυσκολοια που θα συναντησεις,η καποια εξυπηρετηση που θα χρειαστεις.??
υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει αυτο σε καποιο απο τα τεραστια τραστ?

----------


## Gordito

Εγω εχω αντιθετη αποψη.
 Δεν σημαινει τιποτα οτι επειδη ειναι μαγαζακι θα εχει και καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση.
Συνηθως λογω μικρου τζιρου ειναι σπαγγοι και δεν παιρνουν ευκολα πισω προιοντα. Ο υπαλληλακος δεν εχει κανα συμφερον....
Ασε που αν σου πει μαμουσουτου πας και στον υπευθυνο καταυθειαν που γνωριζει και 5 πραματα.

Και απο την αλλη δεν καταλαβα - 30€ ας πουμε για μια καρτα γραφικων ειναι λιγα; Γιατι ειπαμε σε ολακερο συστημα το μαγαζακι της γειτονιας ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερο....

----------


## alfa 156

κοιτα να δεις αν μιλας για κατασκευες τοτε μιλαμε μονο για πλαισιο η μουλτιραμα γιατι τα αλλα μαγαζια δεν κανουν κατασκευες πουλανε ετοιμα μηχανηματαα.
μα και το μαγαζακι δεν θα εχει να χασει τιποτα γιατι και αυτος θα το δωσει πισω για αντικατασταση,αυτος μηπως το κατασκευασε?

και εσυ ποση ωρα πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να απασχολησειις τον υπευθυνο του χ μεγαλου καταστηματος (με μικρη εξαιρεση του πλαισιου)για να κανεις διαφορες ερωτησεις αν δεν ξερεις και πολα πραγματα απο υπολογυστες>?
και φυσικα δεν μιλαμε για τους τελειως ασχετους που ψαχνουν να αγορασουν ενα μηχναημα που θα χρειαστει να πανε καμια δεκαρια φορες μεχρι να θεοσυν το συστημα σε πληρη λειτουργια,και αντε καθε φορα που θα πηγαινουν εκει να βλεπουν και διαφορετικο πωλητη και αντε συνενοησου μετα!
αυτα τα μαγαζια καλα ειναι αλλα για αυτους που ξερουν τι θελουν και θα μπουν μεσα θα το παρουν και θα φυγουν χωρις να βγαλουνε κιχ!
ποσοι ομως τετοιοι υπαρχουν/?

----------


## dkm

Καλά τα Media, αλλά έχουνε πολύ λίγα κομμάτια και φεύγουνε γρήγορα όλα τα προϊόντα τους...

----------


## alexandros24

Μια παρατήρηση: Τα κάθε Media Markt έχει διαφορετικές τιμές, αληθινό γεγονός πέρσι τέτοια εποχή (20/12/06 ψάχναμε για ηλ. κουζίνα, πήγαμε στο Ρέντη είχε 250 ευρώ, στο Τhe Mall την είχε 260 ευρώ, στο 3ο κατάστημα που πήγαμε για την ίδια κουζίνα και την ίδια μάρκα και το μοντέλο την είχε 300 ευρώ. Τους ρωτήσαμε γιατί διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους τα καταστήματα η απάντηση ήταν: ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ

----------


## Patentman

Και στον Κωτσοβολο ισχυει αυτο.
Τα Mega Kotsovolos με τα απλα εχουν διαφορά στις τιμες. Σε ενα A/C απο 600€ στα Mega 700 στα απλα μαγαζια Kotsovolos.
100€ ετσι γιατι τους "ηρθε".

Παμε τωρα στα ειδη Η/Υ.
Αν ψαξεις βρισκεις τιμες. Αλλά δυστυχως δεν βρισκεις την εγγυηση που παρεχει το πλαισιο.
Απο την αλλη την πληρωνεις και με το παραπανω την εγγυηση στο πλαισιο οπου δεν εχει τιμες.
Ασε δε το παραμυθι με τις ιντερνετικες πωλησεις και το στησιμο σπιτι ποτε θα ερθουν απροειδοποιητα κιολας! Eκτος και αν στελνουν email -κατι που δεν με απασχολει σπιτι και δεν τα διαβαζω  :Laughing:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μια παρατήρηση: Τα κάθε Media Markt έχει διαφορετικές τιμές, αληθινό γεγονός πέρσι τέτοια εποχή (20/12/06 ψάχναμε για ηλ. κουζίνα, πήγαμε στο Ρέντη είχε 250 ευρώ, στο Τhe Mall την είχε 260 ευρώ, στο 3ο κατάστημα που πήγαμε για την ίδια κουζίνα και την ίδια μάρκα και το μοντέλο την είχε 300 ευρώ. Τους ρωτήσαμε γιατί διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους τα καταστήματα η απάντηση ήταν: ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ


Αυτό ισχύει και φυσικά διαφέρουν πολύ οι τιμές και από χώρα σε χώρα. Πήγα στη Γερμανία στο MediaMarkt και μετά από 2-3 μέρες στην Ιταλία. Οι τιμές στην Ιταλία +30% σε σχέση με την Γερμανία και πιο ακριβές από εδώ.
Πως βγαίνουν οι τιμές εδώ από κατάστημα σε κατάστημα? Είναι απλό. Μια μέρα τώρα το καλοκαίρι ήμουν στο Carrefour στον Ρέντη, πήγα να πάρω ένα κλιματιστικό. Βλέπω γνωστό μου, υπάλληλο του MediaMarkt του Ρέντη, που είναι απέναντι από το Carrefour. Μου είπε ότι πάει σχεδόν κάθε μέρα να κάνει σύγκριση τιμών για να έχουν περίπου ίδιες τιμές με το Carrefour, έτσι ώστε αν κάποιος πάει και στα δύο καταστήματα να μην βρει μεγάλες διαφορές. 
Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει στη γειτονιά ανταγωνιστής οι τιμές είναι παραπλήσιες. Εδώ στο Π. Φάληρο που δεν υπάρχει άλλο κατάστημα κοντά είναι το πιο ακριβό από όλα. Στο Ρέντη που έχει και Carrefour και Ηλεκτρονική δίπλα είναι πιο φτηνό. 
Πριν από αυτό, κάπου μέσα στον Μάρτιο, ήθελα να αγοράσω μια TV Sony. Οι τιμές ήταν 850 ευρώ στο Praktiker σε 24 άτοκες δόσεις και η ίδια τιμή στο MediaMarkt, αλλά χωρίς άτοκες δόσεις. Μου είπε ο γνωστός μου ότι θα μου κάνουν 24 άτοκες, αλλά όχι καλύτερη τιμή, αν θυμάμαι μου είπε 830 ευρώ, γιατί όπως του είπε ο προϊστάμενός του ήταν στο όριο η τιμή. Πήγα να την πάρω, αλλά πριν είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο Carrefour. Την είχαν εκείνη τη μέρα σε προσφορά 690 ευρώ σε 24 άτοκες δόσεις! Τύχη βουνό. Την άλλη μέρα το MediaMarkt την πήγε 750. 100 ευρώ κάτω σε μια μέρα. Οπότε δεν ήταν θέμα οριακής τιμής, αλλά ανταγωνισμού και έπεσε η τιμή της.

----------


## parpen

Για μια ακόμη φορά , σε ένα θέμα 15 σελίδων , επικρατή άκριτα η λογική του πιο φθηνού , μια λογική που έχει καταστρέψει την αγορά πληροφορικής παγκοσμίως.

Τώρα το για πόσο καιρό θα δουλέψει ,περνάει σε δεύτερη και τρίτη μοίρα.
Πρέπει πραγματικά να αισθάνεσαι σαν να έχεις πετύχει τα χρυσά νούμερα του τζόκερ εαν το υπολογιστικό σου σύστημα δεν σου βγάλει βλάβη μέσα σε 1-2 χρόνια. Εκεί μας έχει φτάσει η λογική του φθηνού. Αν χρειαστεί βέβαια να το ξαναπληρώσουμε σε κάποιο χ χρονικό διάστημα , έχει πάψει να μας απασχολεί.
Σιγά , λεφτά δεν έχουμε. Αν πρέπει να έχουμε δύο σκληρούς δίσκους σε raid ώστε να είμαστε σίγουροι , σιγά τι μας πειράζει , τόσο φθηνοί που έχουν γίνει , ας έχουμε δύο και τρείς και περισσότερους. Το ότι σε 1,5 χρόνο δεν θα βρίσκουμε μητρική να αντικαταστήσουμε την καμμένη , τι μας πειράζει θα αλλάξουμε όλο το σετ με επεξεργαστή μνήμες κλπ. Τόσο φθηνά που είναι πλέον.

Προσωπικά εαν οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα θα μπορούσε να μου εξασφαλίσει προϊόντα οποιουδήποτε κατασκευαστή που δεν είναι Made In China και θα μου προσέφεραν την αξιοπιστία που είχαμε μέχρι και πριν από 7-8 χρόνια , θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω το τίμημα.

Δεν θέλω ούτε τετραπύρηνους επεξεργαστές , ούτε μηχανάκια που να κάνουν καφέ. Θέλω μηχανάκια σε λογική τιμή που να δουλεύουν και να συνεχίσουν να δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα τουλάχιστον για μια τριετία.
Το εξασφαλίζει κανένας αυτό σήμερα??

Plug and pray είμαστε και κουβεντιάζουμε για το ποιος έχει τις χαμηλότερες τιμές.

----------


## alfa 156

απλα να πω οτι δεν εχει σημασια πλεον αν θα ειναι made in china λλα τι προδιαγραφες εχει το μηχανημα αφου ολα ειναι κινεζικα τωρα ποια οτι και να παρεις ,οτι μαρκα και αν ειναι...οποτε ενα σκετο Made in chine δεν λεει τιποτα..

----------


## anon

ακριβως. ολα made in china, και το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το σηματάκι και η ποιότητα (συνήθως). Γιαυτό προτιμώ όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη εγγύηση, και γνωστή , αναγνωρισμένη ποιότητα. Τι να το κάνω, να πάω πχ να δώσω 1500 ευρώ για ένα φορητό fujitsu - siemens (όπως ένας φίλος), και χάλασε 10 μέρες πριν την λήξη της εγγύησης (ένα έτος παρακαλώ, αλλά εγώ του ειπα να πάρει επέκταση εγγύησης, αλλά τσιγγουνεύτηκε να δώσει άλλα 250+ ευρώ). Ομως τα 1500 δεν είναι και λίγα. Και οποιαδήποτε επισκευή, εκτός εγγύησης μπορεί να σου βγεί περισσότερο απο το να αγοράσεις μια νέα συσκευή. Ομοίως για τηλεοράσεις και λοιπά ακριβά ηλεκτρονικά (φωτογραφικές, βιντεοκάμερες κλπ). Αναγνωρισμένη ποιότητα, εγγύηση, ποιοτική υποστήριξη.

----------


## iron_gr

Δείτε εδώ τιμές! http://www.ygftc.com/

Λέτε να 'ναι μούφα; Κινεζοαπατεωνιά;  :Laughing:

----------

